# Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - CREEPY KIDS AND A WOLVERINE HIPTOSS



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Here's a wild idea, Instead of repackaging Kane and randomly throwing him into a PPV title shot with no story, Triple H should have brought back his buddy Kevin Nash one more time and built a solid two PPV feud around the WWE title and the "Vanilla midget" myth.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Woooooo is back 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

1 more week until wwe gets 'ekkkstreeeeme'


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Should be good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Should be a good show. Hopefully Jackman's appearance is as good as it was last time.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I hope Paige gets to cut a promo or something.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao

I'm so hoping we get Orton to again burn his hometown crowd like the last time.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Hopefully Jackman punches someone.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



> Even though Big E has been nigh unstoppable as Intercontinental Champion


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 


Also is Randy Orton actually from Missouri?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



DoubtGin said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Also is Randy Orton actually from Missouri?


Knoxville, Tennessee


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Please for the love of god do a Flair/Ambrose back and forth

PLSPLSPLS


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



DoubtGin said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Also is Randy Orton actually from Missouri?


Yes he sure is


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I don't like how Daniel Bryan is the champion and his storyline isn't the focal point going into this PPV. Something big/exciting needs to happen this Monday to give the Bryan vs Kane fued more attention.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh god, Sandow burial pt 937391272, ft. Hugh Jackman incoming.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Oh god, Sandow burial pt 937391272, ft. Hugh Jackman incoming.


There was a "who will Hugh Jackman mix it up with this time" poll on the .com, Sandow was top of the list lol. Not sure how many votes he got, but he sure did pop out as a "Usual Suspect" :lmao


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Looking forward to RAW to see what else Kane will do to Bryan. After last week, Kane has become interesting again, until after Extreme Rules.

Also looking forward to more Evolution/Shield.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



JoMoxRKO said:


> I don't like how Daniel Bryan is the champion and his storyline isn't the focal point going into this PPV. Something big/exciting needs to happen this Monday to give the Bryan vs Kane fued more attention.


How can it be the focal point dude? He's been off on his wedding/honeymoon + his father's passing?

I'm excited for this RAW, excited to see Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Lucifer34 said:


> Looking forward to RAW to see what else Kane will do to Bryan. After last week, Kane has become interesting again, until after Extreme Rules.
> *
> Also looking forward to more Evolution/Shield.*


I am extremely curious to see how Friday's events wil effect MNR. Will Evolution stand alone henceforth? Will the ambushed "Heels A Plenty" mount a comeback, empowered by once again standing with Evolution, instead of simply being on their own? Will some stand while others back out? Will Evolution try things a different way? Or will it be The Shield that get the upper hand? Either way, must see TV as far as I'm concerned..

Add to that Barrett vs RVD, the tag championship getting defended, Steph heeling it up as insincere as possible no doubt, and hopefully some decent build for the Wyatt/Cena and Paige/Tamina match, and I'd say we're about one Fandango-Santino match away from a great show. And who knows, maybe we'll even get that!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Hope Shield are still in Rape Mode tomorrow like they where on Smackdown.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Dat spoiler of a new sandow burial :lmao :lmao :lmao

Ziggler vs sandow the battle of IWC darlings.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Anyone who badmouths Hugh in the Raw thread tomorrow is getting negged.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why do WWE bill people from places they're not? Tennesee and St Louis, I mean why? lol. Ziggler is another one.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Poor Sandow. 
It's pretty obvious that he's going to job to Ziggler and then get punched by Hugh Jackman for no apparent reason. fpalm
When will this humiliation end?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Waffelz said:


> Why do WWE bill people from places they're not? Tennesee and St Louis, I mean why? lol. Ziggler is another one.


I guess its a case of wherever your arse is parked is where they'll announce you from lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I liked Hugh last time. He managed to do a segment that wasnt embarrassing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Hope y'all are ready for the most anticipated match in WWE History










:banderas


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

If Flair is indeed schedule for RAW tomorrow then it should be interesting to see how he is use. Woooooooo! 
Can't wait to hear the most sincere apology from Steph to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



DoubtGin said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Also is Randy Orton actually from Missouri?


He was born in Burlington, Vermont.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Should be good, St.Louis should be a much better crowd then the ones we have had the past 2 weeks.

Hopefully see a Barrett win.

More building towards Kane vs Bryan.

And most importantly, Shield vs Evolution, with a possible Flair return! WOOOOO! :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



TB Tapp said:


> He was born in Burlington, Vermont.


But Eva Marie billed him from Los Angeles, CA :troll


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

last RAW before PPV already? Guess time flies.. i thought we still had a few shows to go before Extreme Rules.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I hope they add stipulations to most of the card this week.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Should be a good Raw.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Spoiler: Not a spoiler but more of a preview



WWE Raw TV preview 4/28

WWE returns to St. Louis on Monday night for the final Raw before Extreme Rules. Items in-play for Raw include:

- WWE World Hvt. champion Daniel Bryan vowing to not only appear on Raw, but compete in the ring one week after being written off TV via multiple Tombstone Piledrivers by Kane. This part of the final hype for Bryan vs. Kane for the WWE World Title at the PPV.

Also related is The Authority's Stephanie McMahon "apologizing" to Bryan for turning Corporate Kane into the Big Red Monster Kane.

- The Usos are scheduled to defend the WWE Tag Titles against Ryback & Curtis Axel.

- Wade Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam in the Finals of the #1 contender Intercontinental Title tournament. The winner will face IC champion Big E. at the PPV.

- Hype for The Shield vs. Evolution at Extreme Rules in Randy Orton's hometown. WWE continues building to a stipulation being announced for the match, which could be announced on Raw.

- Actor Hugh Jackman is returning to Raw as the guest-star promoting his new "X-Men: Days of Future Past" movie.

- The advertised talent roster includes Bryan, Kane, John Cena, Triple H, Orton, Batista, The Shield, The Wyatts, Big Show, Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler, Cesaro, Sheamus, RVD, and, interestingly, former Divas champion A.J. Lee.

- For the live crowd in St. Louis, WWE is advertising a huge 10-man tag main event of Bryan, Cena, and Shield vs. Orton, Batista, and the Wyatts.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



> - Hype for The Shield vs. Evolution at Extreme Rules in Randy Orton's hometown.


:lmao

Gotta love how they actually have to point this fact out


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

BAD NEWS BARRETT DUM DUM DUM


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Weird that AJ is actually advertised. Wonder if she will get TV time today.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

The big question is...


will we get Santino/Emma vs Fandango/Layla?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Man I always wonder if Bad News Barrett is a rip-off of Bad News Brown?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



RCSheppy said:


> The big question is...
> 
> 
> will we get Santino/Emma vs Fandango/Layla?


If we do then i'm gonna hurl my shoe at the bloody tv...way too many times we've seen this match for the love of JBL just STAHHHHP


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

here is what i see happen on raw tonight. 

Batista and Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins.

Dean Ambrose(c) vs Alexander Rusev for the United States Champion.

Paige vs Alicia Fox.

John Cena vs Luke Harper.

Dolph Ziggler with Jackman vs Damien Sandow.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Curious if the Rybaxel match will have a clean finish. Also interested to see how the IC title picture turns out. Wonder if Barrett is gonna win clean or if Cesaro is gonna interfere in RVD's match? He does kinda have beef with him. I think it'll be a decent RAW tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



RCSheppy said:


> The big question is...
> 
> 
> will we get Santino/Emma vs Fandango/Layla?


I hope that beatdown from The Shield took him down for good and he's off tv for a while.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Kane needs to tombstone motherfuckers left and right tonight..... make it happen!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

*Will Daniel Bryan cut a promo via satellite? There's absolutely no reason for him to be on television tonight. Attacks like that put guys out for WEEKS in the Attitude Era.*


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Will Daniel Bryan cut a promo via satellite? There's absolutely no reason for him to be on television tonight. Attacks like that put guys out for WEEKS in the Attitude Era.*


He'l probably show up wrapped in giftpaper and neck brace just for Kane to demolish again.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I started working regulary in a nightshift so i will miss this topic when RAW is live ;( 

Everytime i dont expect anything from RAW it turns out better than decent and this is one of those mondays.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

That main event tho.

Bryan, Cena and Shield vs Batista, Orton and Wyatts! :mark:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Will Daniel Bryan cut a promo via satellite? There's absolutely no reason for him to be on television tonight. Attacks like that put guys out for WEEKS in the Attitude Era.*


Attacks like that happened every WEEK in the Attitude Era. 

I do agree though, I expected them to sell this like Bryan might never wrestle again. They could say if Bryan doesn't make it to Extreme Rules then he'll have to relinquish the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. WWE could even play it up during Extreme Rules, saying Bryan hasn't entered the building yet, make a BIG deal over whether or not he'll even show up, to which he obviously would eventually, but it would add some drama and suspense to the ordeal. Instead we're getting a Bryan match with a "rejuvenated" (for the millionth time) Kane with no bite.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Ric Flair on RAW tonight sounds like a must see for me!


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



RCSheppy said:


> The big question is...
> 
> 
> will we get Santino/Emma vs Fandango/Layla?


I have to see that Emma dance! LOL!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Looking forward to that BNB pop and victory tonight

:barrett


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



RCSheppy said:


> The big question is...
> 
> 
> will we get Santino/Emma vs Fandango/Layla?


or another midget fight


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Sandow getting punched in the face by jackman is going to be great.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*











Flair > Hogan, Austin, Rock etc.. The one true GOAT!! Fact.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Da Alliance said:


> That main event tho.
> 
> Bryan, Cena and Shield vs Batista, Orton and Wyatts! :mark:


Is it? I thought it was announced as "for the live crowd", in other words as the post main event dark match...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Alex said:


> Attacks like that happened every WEEK in the Attitude Era.
> 
> I do agree though, I expected them to sell this like Bryan might never wrestle again. They could say if Bryan doesn't make it to Extreme Rules then he'll have to relinquish the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. WWE could even play it up during Extreme Rules, saying Bryan hasn't entered the building yet, make a BIG deal over whether or not he'll even show up, to which he obviously would eventually, but it would add some drama and suspense to the ordeal. Instead we're getting a Bryan match with a "rejuvenated" (for the millionth time) Kane with no bite.


*The thing is, there were 5-7 main eventers on deck at any given moment, so they didn't need to reuse the same 2 guys in closing segments every week. 

As for Bryan, I'm sure both, the general public and smarks, will be fine with him staying off TV. It's been a pretty shitty week for him, and the internet makes it no secret. 3 Tombstones outside the ring on foreign objects should AT LEAST put him in a neckbrace and keep him home. If they need him that much for ratings, call him on Skype and have him cut the most passionate shoot promo in his life. This is the perfect opportunity for them to blend real life events with the storyline to increase interest for the PPV. 

"Within a few short days, I went from the greatest week of my life to the worst week of my life. I finally achieved my goal as a WWE Superstar by winning the championship after 8 long months of being held down by the authority. I married the girl of my dreams, had a wonderful honeymoon, then I come back to news that my father had passed away. To make things worse, I'm assaulted to the point of injury by someone I once considered a close friend. Later THAT SAME WEEK, I'm told that my #1 fan had passed in the children's hospital. But here's what you've got to realize. NONE OF THIS is going to stop me from defending my title at Extreme Rules. I will keep this belt around my waist if I have to KILL MYSELF in the process. And THAT, is a promise!"*


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Damien Blandow is going to get buried even more tonight!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*










Basketballs hold grudges.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *"Within a few short days, I went from the greatest week of my life to the worst week of my life. I finally achieved my goal as a WWE Superstar by winning the championship after 8 long months of being held down by the authority. I married the girl of my dreams, had a wonderful honeymoon, then I come back to news that my father had passed away. To make things worse, I'm assaulted to the point of injury by someone I once considered a close friend. Later THAT SAME WEEK, I'm told that my #1 fan had passed in the children's hospital. But here's what you've got to realize. NONE OF THIS is going to stop me from defending my title at Extreme Rules. I will keep this belt around my waist if I have to KILL MYSELF in the process. And THAT, is a promise!"*


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Nicely put bro!!!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Da Alliance said:


> That main event tho.
> 
> Bryan, Cena and Shield vs Batista, Orton and Wyatts! :mark:


bryan is not go to wrestles on raw tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Really looking forward to seeing Flair return tonight, hopefully as part of Evolution. Also looking forward to Kane/Bryan, and The Shield continuing their rampage. I think Barrett will defeat RVD in the tournament final, perhaps with interference from Cesaro.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Evolution might get their revenge on Shield tonight. Perhaps HHH will get Ambrose screwed out of his title. Maybe another handicap or gauntlet match for him. Regardless hoping we'll get Flair wooing his head off and having awesome mic time with the Shield. Hope we get a stipulation added to their match at ER as well. 

Daniel Bryan cuts a promo, maybe from his home, and Kane randomly shows up to demolish him some more. 

Hopefully Bray gets to have some more promo time. 

Jackman will likely punch Sandow though I hope Damian gets his moment in. 

Would love to see Barrett move on in the IC tournament. 

Maybe Rybaxel will get a surprise win.

Sounds like we've got a good show.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I hope the shield destroys all the heels tonight like they did last friday


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

It's the big guys time to shine. :ryback 

Tonight is shaping up to be a pretty good night, I'm quite excited.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

























Ryback needs to reuse the bully gimmick. Admit it, you stayed up to watch those segments each week.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Hollywood Drew said:


> Ric Flair on RAW tonight sounds like a must see for me!


Evolution in rare form. :HHH2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Ryback needs to reuse the bully gimmick. Admit it, you stayed up to watch those segments each week.


Couldn't find this anywhere so i had to upload it myself, his laugh is heavenly.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Let's go Big Guy! To the ship!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Is this Cena-Bryan-Shield vs Batista-Orton-Wyatts, official??? 

I sure wish to see that tonight!

Please, make it a 1 hour match, would be awesome! :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

HUGE Jackman tonight, hopefully main eventing.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I feel like the hype since WM has died down. Hopefully RAW is good tonight.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*









CM Punk at a little league's baseball game in St. Louis Missouri earlier today :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

^He belongs in the little league of wrestling.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



DoubtGin said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Also is Randy Orton actually from Missouri?


Yeah he's from St. Louis. Looking forward to seeing The Nature Boy on the show tonight, should be a great reunion. #BelieveInEvolution


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Jackman's Wolverine vs Punk's Wolverine in tonight's main-event!! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Hope to see Kane wreck some one up, I heard Zack Ryder has an opening for that.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



LigerJ81 said:


> Hope to see Kane wreck some one up, I heard Zack Ryder has an opening for that.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Barrett needs to destroyer RVD tonight to build up some heat for next sunday, at the moment he's almost a face.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Evolution time. :mark: rton2 :batista4 :hhh2 :flair3


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Ready for this tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Bray Wyatt ‏@WWEBrayWyatt 

A king is only as strong as the army behind him.............. #TheWholeWorldInHisHands


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Choke2Death said:


> Evolution time. :mark: rton2 :batista4 :hhh2 :flair3


It's going to be awesome.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

YES!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Santino :/


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Flair isn't on the panel guess this means he is going to appear on raw in a segment (hopefully evolution) at some point.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

First time ever?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



xD7oom said:


>


:lmao

Wasn't Randy Orton so pretty and handsome back in 2003 before the soul crushing weight of the world aged him 20 years


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Booker is fucking annoying.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Stephanie is so good :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Holy shit I just noticed does Bryan even have the belts?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

So Reigns vs Orton confirmed for tonight.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



KuroNeko said:


> Holy shit I just noticed does Bryan even have the belts?


I would think he does


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Santino just made a salient point on the pre-show.

I did not expect that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



DoubtGin said:


> So Reigns vs Orton confirmed for tonight.


Question is will the hometown fans boo or cheer their hero?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton will be a terrible match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Orton will have to carry the match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

If Bryan couldn't get more than an average match out of Reigns, I don't give much hope to Randy.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Nice suit on Booker


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I guess Cena's kicking off RAW tonight



> WWE ‏@WWE 16s
> [email protected] has a message for the #WWEUniverse to kick off #RAW. See it LIVE tonight @ 8/7c on #USANetwork!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

WWE ‏@WWE 

[email protected] has a message for the #WWEUniverse to kick off #RAW. See it LIVE tonight @ 8/7c on #USANetwork!

:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



DoubtGin said:


> WWE ‏@WWE
> 
> [email protected] has a message for the #WWEUniverse to kick off #RAW. See it LIVE tonight @ 8/7c on #USANetwork!
> 
> :lmao


Noooooooooooo :side:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



DoubtGin said:


> WWE ‏@WWE
> 
> [email protected] has a message for the #WWEUniverse to kick off #RAW. See it LIVE tonight @ 8/7c on #USANetwork!
> 
> :lmao


Well guess i'm gonna be skipping the first 15 minutes of Raw thank to Snore-ena


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



DoubtGin said:


> WWE ‏@WWE
> 
> [email protected] has a message for the #WWEUniverse to kick off #RAW. See it LIVE tonight @ 8/7c on #USANetwork!
> 
> :lmao


Looks like I'll be tuning in at around 8:20


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Hornswoggle ‏@wwehornswoggle

[email protected] #RAW starts in 20 min. I think its time to wrangle me up a bull! @WWEElTorito I will again prove who the highest flyer really is!


I THINK THE SECOND HOUR WILL BE STRONG AS WELL


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Trying to get Cena some ratings after last week's horrendous third hour...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Yeap, guess I can do a bit of dishes after the preshow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh fuck off i dont think fans want or care to see that annoying little turd Hornswoggle hogging tv time


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Simply Flawless said:


> Oh fuck off i dont think fans want or care to see that annoying little turd Hornswoggle hogging tv time


He was funny last Monday, tbf


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Reigns vs Orton in the Main Event...I can dig it :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why are they dubbing this soon-to-be-shitty match "first time ever"? They've faced off numerous times before


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



DoubtGin said:


> Orton will have to carry the match.


----------



## fanofwwepaige (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

only here for *PAIGE!*

*PAIGE! PAIGE!PAIGE!PAIGE!PAIGE!PAIGE!*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

You don't wanna be part of that 3rd hour with a new episode of the Boondocks tonight


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Barrett looks a mile taller than Renee


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh Emma....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

so the WWE's attempt to restore prestige to the IC title involves giving Barrett another shot (and possible run) at the title? The first 3 didnt get over, number 4 won't be any different.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

BO|LIEVE :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



PalladiumL said:


> Barrett looks a mile taller than Renee


Nah. Just a foot and some inches.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Evening everyone, ready to go!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

If you want RVD to win the Intercontinental Championship Number 1 Contendership Tournament, I'm afraid I've got some BAD NEWS...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

LL gettin' choked out!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

got the bowls packed, ready to go around, someone hook me up with some orange crush


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Luke Harper ‏@LukeHarperWWE

We'll Sing Our Hearts With Unity..... We'll Stand With Zero Division.... The Ways Of Old Can Be Swept Away... He's Got You And Me Brother


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

*We're in for another action-packed RAW guise, I can feel it!!*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

oh Sandow lost on Superstars already, one more to go


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Ziggler Mark said:


> so the WWE's attempt to restore prestige to the IC title involves giving Barrett another shot (and possible run) at the title? The first 3 didnt get over, number 4 won't be any different.


It really doesn't much matter who they put it on, there is never that much reason to care with the poor midcard booking.

#SaveTheUSTitle!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *We're in for another action-packed RAW guise, I can feel it!!*



Don't hold your breath. It's the Raw before a PPV, it's probably going to be sub par.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Looking forward to it


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Its time.

:mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:mark:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Here we go!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Here we fucking go.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Fuckery time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Here we go. Raw time!


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Woooooooo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

HERE WE GO!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Lok said:


> LL gettin' choked out!


Him struggling in that chair looks like he's watching the third hour of Raw.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

He's got the whole world... in his hands.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

ITS TIME :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Here We Go


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena heel turn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why are they recapping that stupid ass main event?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Looking forward to it


YOURSIG
Just remembered that dirshitt that said bryan hates getting hugged which is why they did the hugging out gimmick

No wonder he looks so awkward when rock did it
:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

As if all 3 Wyatts ever had a chance of beating Cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Trippy sh*t :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Cena heel turn


:ti


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

All i want from this RAW is Barrett to win the IC tournament and some sort of interaction between Paige & Tamina. Looking forward to Cesaro as always ofcourse!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Please no more forced singing for the love of fuck.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

wtf is this


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Bray Wyatt ladies and gents..... a steel cage!!!!!!!!!!! and cena...sigh..


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

booooooooooo dis guy


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Something tells me that Cena vs Bray will be the last match @ Extreme Rules.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:cena3 Starts the Show


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

yea they are on they're feet , booing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Mixed reaction :cole3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Here comes Cena!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lets see whether Cena actually wants to take this feud seriously today


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena and I have a special routine. 

His music hits, I say fuck you. Then next week we do it all over again...

Oh God, what am I doing with my life?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



TripleG said:


> Why are they recapping that stupid ass main event?


to try and trick you into thinking that wyatt can win, oh looky! he looks SERIOUS:woolcock


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Serious Cena this week


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I'm calling boredom :|


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena: Why you guys no like me?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I'm suddenly feeling sleepy now that Cena is out.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why so serious, john Cena?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Kal-el about to cut a very serious promo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Ok, let's get this out of the way now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Chris22 said:


> All i want from this RAW is Barrett to win the IC tournament and some sort of interaction between Paige & Tamina. Looking forward to Cesaro as always ofcourse!


I want to see the guy (I know his name) in your avi. come kick Bryan and Cena's arse!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena out first

*mute*

I can't with his mood swings in this feud. One minute Bray's a joke the next Cena's afraid like Wyatt will kill him


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

So Cena goes from cracking jokes on the wyatts one week to looking scared of them the next? #WWELogic


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Roman Reigns has to do more than than just spear and superman punch people to prove he deserves this big push he's alleged to get


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Big smark reaction.

Can barely hear the kiddie cheers.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Nice unanimously welcoming reception for Cena again :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Orton vs Reigns is the main event?

Its going to be a borefest


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

*Cena comes out, says something funny into camera, makes jokes, talks about how exciting the atmosphere is, and says he will never turn his back on the Cenation*

:cena2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Now Reigns is gonna beat the last World Champ clean


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Atleast it's not Batista vs Reigns :draper2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:ti The apology from Stephanie should be an awesome segment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why so serious John? :ti


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Reigns v Orton

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Guess it's serious-Cena this week?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



El Capitano said:


> Lets see whether Cena actually wants to take this feud seriously today


he'll be 'serious' then pin wyatt while beating up harper and rowan and then be cheesy again at next raw

I'm clairvoyant


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

my sleeping cats are better actors than cena


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



KuroNeko said:


> Please no more forced singing for the love of fuck.


*clears throat*

HE'S GOT THE WHOOOOOOLE WOOOOOOOOOR-just kidding. :


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I predict this to be one of Cena's best promo's, to date...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

And of course Reigns gets the singles match fpalm at least he might me able to put on a good match tonight with Orton who is more than capable of carrying him


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Dat heat.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

reigns vs orton will be a borefest


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh is he going to tease us with another fucking heel turn?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena is sad? :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

#HEEL


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena is so upset. Poor guy.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why?BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Don't tease us like this Cena you cunt


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Guess it's serious-Cena this week?


PPV's Sunday.

Back to normal next Monday


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

pouting Cena LOL


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I predict this to be one of Cena's best promo's, to date...


Correct


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

11 million people voted? I'm not buying that, not for a second.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena pipe bomb time!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena is just now realizing that people don't like him.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lol at still teasing that Cena heel turn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

You suck chants. :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

good crowd tonight


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Guess it's serious-Cena this week?


why did I deserve last week, but I won anyway lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

is he trying to do the what? chant?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh poor you John


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao The literal neckbeard laughing at Cena.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Crowd doing its job story wise, nice..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

What am i supposed to do?:sadbron


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Poor guy :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

They are turning the fans heel and not cena
FUCKING LOL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

If they want to do this "the fans turn heel" thing with Cena, they could've picked a worse city.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Starting off raw with a John Cena promo is never a good ideal.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

They are really letting Cena have it to start off the show! LOL


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Sad cena


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

♫No chance, that's what y'all got.♫


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Making us believe he'll turn heel lol funny WWE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:cena4 WHY YOU TURN ON ME!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

He gonna cry.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why, goddammit, WHY?


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Who says you can't get real heat these days? Just a shame he's supposed to be the face of the company...


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Reigns in the main event where he belongs. hell yeah!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I think I'm going to cry.

:cena4


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Poor Johnboy you know you only have Steph to blame!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Why oh why you had to do me like that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For the any other wrestler this would be a perfect launching point for a massive heel turn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

the wwe universe is turning on john yet here he is getting a loud ass pop :cena3 :HHH2


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Because fuck you. That's why!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

had to mute it

sooooo bad john


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:cena2 's Heel Turn


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Heel turn...


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Holy shit. Its time. The end of Cena. This is the night.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

They don't love you Cena its time to go in on then


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

John Cena is going to die a hero?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao That random ass Dark Knight reference.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Does Cena really have to be asking why the fans put him in a handicap match? The delusion is real!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

For the love of God, WWE Universe...won't you please think of the Cenas?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why? Because we hate you.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Somebody told Cena that? Wasn't that from a fucking Batman movie?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Heel turn .................. jk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

John Boy being butthurt and now quoting the late Harvey Dent?

lel


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Stop quoting Batman John, that's my job...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bullshit, Cena was about to win before the DQ. Stop with this shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena: Why, did you want me to get fugged up?
WWE Universe: You suck chants
Me: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

More of these pathetic heel teases :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Do it you smiley bastard turn heel


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

John Cena is not a babyface..He's just a baby. boohoo cry me a river John!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena ripping off Batman :lmao: Son you ain't no super hero regardless of how your booked


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I'm so sick of this stupid bastard. no chance, forced, insurmountable odds? he fucking won the match


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

why the hell is he quoting ledgers joker so much, jesus man stop trying to be cool


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I wish this was planting the seeds for his heel turn, but we all know he's going to "overcome the odds" again and be the boy scout godo guy another 5 years.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

stop quoting batman


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

What is he talking about, he pretty much overcame the odds one week ago


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Looking forward to seeing Lil Naitch in action tonight!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

LOL @ "unsurmountable"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Seriously? Why is John Cena on his Dark Knight shit? Guy think's he's Batman. :duck


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

John Cena sounds like Nancy Kerrigan.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjUQMs0kVEI


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



The Absolute said:


> :ti The apology from Stephanie should be an awesome segment.


I'm looking foward to it lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

#WhyMovement


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Stop teasing us you fuck.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Foreshadowing heel turn


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



xxxWBIxxx said:


> 11 million people voted? I'm not buying that, not for a second.


I think 11 million people have the app. Obviously only a small portion of them actually voted. 



This is a great promo from Cena. I really hope he takes on an attitude change where he embraces the fans that he has and has more of a "fuck you" attitude towards the people don't like him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena does the EXACT same promo every so often "wah i love the fans i love the business i don't care you boo."! Fuck right off with that shit Jon you sob more than Pistorius we ain't buying your lies


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Hammertron said:


> why the hell is he quoting ledgers joker so much, jesus man stop trying to be cool


Yeah, harvey dent said that, not the joker.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*






Here is where Cenas promo is going


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Can he stop asking why?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

OMG QUOTING THE DARK KNIGHT, CENA HEEL TURN CONFIRMED!!! HE'S THE LEADER OF THE WYATT FAMILY!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Wasn't Cena about to win the match last week?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lots of heel turn teasing.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Gets the most heat.
Stays face.

WWE Logic.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lol at people thinking a Cena heel turn is incoming.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Thuganomics said:


> the wwe universe is turning on john yet here he is getting a loud ass pop :cena3 :HHH2


these aren't really even loud pops. Compared to past eras, these are like Shotgun Saturday pops for Cena.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

INB4 Daniel Bryan mention


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

John Cena didn't turn his back on the wwe universe the wwe universe turned their backs on him.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



kokepepsi said:


> They are turning the fans heel and not cena
> FUCKING LOL


he said he's changed! what? his underwear?

oh I forgot, it's gotta be one of his 12144434 shirts


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I predict this to be one of Cena's best promo's, to date...


Only if he closes the promo by destroying the entire locker room making out with Stephanie and pile driving Hornswoggle through the steel steps

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

If he doesn't turn heel before he retires, he can kick rocks.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lol doesn't mention dean


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Good stuff from cena


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why you ask John?

That'd be because the polls are rigged!...or to be honest this may be the first that wasn't.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Daniel Bryan is practically the same age ..


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Seth Rollins mention :mark:


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

LMAO Dark Knight reference, Cena is such a loser


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

No Dean Ambrose?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



LigerJ81 said:


> Atleast it's not Batista vs Reigns :draper2


That's the most positive way to look at it.

Imagine how bad Batista vs Reigns would be.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I told you this was going to be one of Cena's greatest promos. Called it.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Buried Ambrose xD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh you guys are cheering my retiring?! Oh that's great guys! I agree with ya! Now let me rattle off some names of guys you love so I can get some cheers!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cheers when he said he'll have to step aside someday :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Aww, Cena started bitching. Then of course, "I don't blame you guys for that. I don't give up and I love you guys."


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

wow this is painful to listen to


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:rollins

You damn right.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

dem cheap pops


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



JoMoxRKO said:


> Foreshadowing heel turn


Yeah you wish. In three months he will be champion again, smiling and making corny jokes like he has been doing for 10 years.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh snap, Sami Zayn shout out by the Cena guy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why are the camo shorts back?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Same old same old cheap pop


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Good guy John!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

..this is why everyone hates you, Johnny


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

What does Cena mean he's changed? He hasn't changed in 10 years


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lol at Ambrose being ignored :lmao

Same old Cena leeching of new talent's popularity


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

damn dean ambrose and bray wyatt buried there


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I wonder if we will see the El Torito and Hornswoggle feud continue tonight?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Name dropping to get over e)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



PalladiumL said:


> Can he stop asking why?


Wyatt?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Nice little pop for Zayn.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Does Cena really need to ask why fans put him in a handicap match? The delusion is real!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena finally putting over Bray's promo skills. About goddamn time.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

he's excited about the talent in the back? 

but he won't get pinned by any of them, lol

except when he has a injured arm?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena has the uncanny power to turn a promo about others right back into a promo about him. Its a really annoying thing that he does like "look at me i'll name some guys so you guys can cheer me yay". Still not buying his bullshit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

News flash, John Boy: We have the internet and we know what NXT is and who is in it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena, I think it is more of a case of people hating you than it is them loving Wyatt.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena has said "why" about 50 times now.

Why is this promo still on?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Why does Cena always have to attach his lips to the ass of whoever the crowd likes???


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Hammertron said:


> why the hell is he quoting ledgers joker so much, jesus man stop trying to be cool


Harvey Dent says what?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Quoting the Dark knight Cena?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

So far this is a damn good promo - damn good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Boring. Maybe I should've skipped this week instead of last


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This sunday is the PPV?

Daammm...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



El Capitano said:


> Lol at Ambrose being ignored :lmao
> 
> Same old Cena leeching of new talent's popularity


I like this Cena...his attitude..his sour attitude rocks (Y)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



SovereignVA said:


> No Dean Ambrose?


I was thinking that too... Ambrose will remember that forever and become Cena's Joker/Lex Luger before it's all over...


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Wyatts are going to interfere all night at Extreme Rules. Cages don't mean jack.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

John Cena. He's fighting for us AND our souls.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Very good Promo from Cena.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I miss the days when the crowd would chant "Austin!". Cena is so boring on the mic. Why is he narrating to us?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

BRAY!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Indirect Dean Ambrose burial. This guy is toxic.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh man!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

WTF?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I'm not a Cena hater but is he saying he's our savior?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

ENOUGH WITH THE FUCKING SINGING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Well, that heel turn tease lasted all of 3 minutes.

I look forward to Cena heel turn tease #34524534 in about 5 months.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Is Cena hyping Neville and Zayne to bring them up to join him to fight the Wyatts after ER?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Sing child!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is some Hogan 80s level of hokey


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

oh godammit whyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

He's got a really gay child, singing for him.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

what the fuck this voice


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

See if you root against me guys, the world will die!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Wtf


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

God thats so stupid


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh my God, Bray has recruited JoJo into the Family!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

That was a good promo


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

The fuck?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Is that Jo Jo?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

What the crap....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

holy shit this song right here!!!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena Kids singing. :wyatt


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

fpalm of course trust the WWE to over use something.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cena is gonna die for our sins this Sunday


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Stop the singing damnit, fuck! :lmao 

IS THAT BRAY USING A VOICE CHANGER.

LMAO

Nevermind.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I hope the people singing turns out to be Cena's bastard kids.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

oh man....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Nah this promo by Cena with no jokes is good...finally a descent Cena promo, i'll give him that!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

What the hell? :lmao


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

WTF? :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Baha Cena just lost 99% of his fanbase


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh no not the kids, the kid turn on cena


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Bray Wyatt has taken the Make a Wish children from Cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Guess the WWE is going to whore this song out now until its not over anymore


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

What the hell is going on?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I had to mute this, sorry


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao v


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

What the shit


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

They really got a fuckin choir son?!!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

That was a solid ass promo


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

WTF is this shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay this shit just got so much more epic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

the shit is this


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lol, what is this? The kids have turned heel so Cena will follow them? :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lol


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is awesome


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Well, this hasn't been the worst Cena promo ever, it's actually kinda creepy :lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Dafuq?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Good promo by Cena but what the fuck is this?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Stop pushing the singing for fuck sake....


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Raw is American Idol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

o_o


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Woah. lol.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Holy sh....


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

The singing has saved the promo


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh $#!t Wyatt got kids! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao Bray even stole Cena's choir.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lel


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

What...:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:ti This promo. I swear to Christ, this promo.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

this stupid fucking gimmick is making me start to prefer cena, it's like do you wanna shoot yourself in the head or cut your balls off


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

ehhh this kinda sucks


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

By god the kids have turning on John Cena!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I wonder if Angry Miz Girl is in that choir. :jordan5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

crowd chanting "NO!"

good job WWE


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I don't get it...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

The Cenation Done turned Black on you Cena lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

The fuck is this? :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao holy shit it's Cenas fanbase turning on him and singing for Wyatt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Did Shirley Temple get recruited by the Wyatts?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

So fucking good.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

SO IT GOES TO COMMERCIAL


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Bray Wyatt brought the whole cast from Sister Act here huh?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

These poor kids were corrupted by Bray


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Inb4 Cena buries the whole children's choir.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This shit sucks.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Will nobody think about the children!?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Creepy sh*t!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Advert. Wt f......


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Kids don't need to sing that damn song for Wyatt. Creepy AF.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

mark out segment, once the bray came on


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Wyatt just trolled Cena.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

wtf is going on now


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

The KIDS heel turn on Cena.........................DAMN


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao this is GREAT!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Commercial are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

That was....strange.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

WAS THAT AJ LEE


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is fucking beautiful. :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Did The Wyatts just conscript a bunch of kids to get into Cena's head?

Holy shit this is fantastic


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

cringed at first, but this might, eh sike its pretty cringe


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is fucked up


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Welp cena's fucked royally now he's lost his main fanbase:cheer


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

#WrestleCrap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I'm sorry but this long ass singing is rather CRINGEWORTHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fpalm fpalm

Reminds me of Heyman repeating the same shit over and over again! :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lol what the fuck


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

What in the hell...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Be nice if Austin came out and started stunning everyone!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

He's got you and me and Hulk Hogan, BROTHA! in his hands


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is fuckin' freaky... I love it!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

It's really simple why the kids are singing!

To show he is turning them against Cena.


Darn 60 seconds


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Could be me or they are off singing that song.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

this is brilliant

EDIT: and they have sheep masks!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This saint louis crowd sucks dick


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Wyatt brainwashed Cena's fanbase lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Wait, where's Wyatt?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

He's got the little bitty babies, in his hands..


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

1. These threads move way too fast.

2. This is some creepy shit.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I get it now, they're all midgets and they're in the Wyatt Family now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is creepy as fuck :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is actually epic guys... haha


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

That was kinda cool


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena heel turn tease #100, nothing will come of this.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I can't fucking deal with this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

fpalm
fpalm
fpalm
fpalm


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lol at the 'no' chants. This is just....strange.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

WYATT FIRING SHOTS AT CENAS #1 FANBASE. :lel


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Ok this is getting really weird


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

THIS IS SO FUCKING EPIC!


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is so epic, he's got the whole Cena Nation in his hands.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Well he's right about that, those kids are the demographic of the whole Cenation.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Children of the Corn!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



SpeedStick said:


> The KIDS heel turn on Cena.........................DAMN


:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This just got so epic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Wow...there pretty much shining a light on the fact Cena is the way he is because he sells to children


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



El Capitano said:


> fpalm of course trust the WWE to over use something.


I kno brah c'mon wwe :lmao. Making me xD


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Not the Big Mad Monsta!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

The kids have the sheep masks behind them :lel


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Calling it now. Back from the break and Cena is mid rampage, AAing kids left, right and centre. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

OK, that is creepy as fuck, lol. 

It is hilarious too because Bray is just trolling.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is all WM crowd fault for singing that stupid song...

Wyatt dont need this...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Half those kids were trying not to laugh :lol


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Children of the Wyatts :ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

*Oh no...they just turned the KIDS ON CENA!!!!!!!
*
:cena4

:cena4


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Oh my god this is good :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I'm a fan of Bray Wyatt's but this is kinda embarrassing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

You can tell the crowd doesn't know how to respond to this.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is a good segment but this Whole world in his hands better not continue after this feud. It's annoying as fuck to listen to.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

That was good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

That one kid singing is over the PA , you can't even hear the other kids at ringside, they are not even mic'd up ha ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

If Cena hits his knees and screams "WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!" this will be the greatest segment ever.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Would've been creepier if they wore sheep masks.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



gamegenie said:


> Be nice if Austin came out and started stunning everyone!


I'd mark.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Pretty sure that is most of this forum in that choir, seems the right age 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I love this!!! Pastor Bray!!!


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

WTF IS THIS SHIT?!!! AHAHHA


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Cena heel turn tease #100, nothing will come of this.


yep. Super Cena, y u no turn heel?!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Wtf now back from advert


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Missed Wyatts entrance


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

So the crowd dislikes bray Wyatt AND cena.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

That was dope


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

The kids turned heel before Cena...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

To bad the crowd isn't singing along also.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

WWE LOGIC. THE FANS TURN HEEL SO CENA CAN STAY FACE. This is so epic.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

OMG SHEEP SHEEP SHEEP


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

OH SHIT!


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

*EPIC*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

He's got the whole Cenation... in his hands... (lucky kids)


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is some 1996 Mankind level of creepy. 

Love it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Those masks SOLD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

That one has a beard. he's no kid. :kobe

You know damn well WWE are about to drag this song into the fucking ground, but I kind of liked that. It was creepy, and it fit.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is not gold... This is diamonds.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

everyone but Cena turns 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Cena trying to look scared, but just facepalming.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

It's almost as if it isn't the go home Raw for Extreme Rules.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

i bet Pyro has the jergens and kleenex going strong right now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao I love this


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



kokepepsi said:


> fpalm
> fpalm
> fpalm
> fpalm


agreed


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I love this.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

this is fucking awesome now


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

what a stupidly placed break there..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

First the kids... then the bitches.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lol fair play that's pretty creepy :lmao:


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Lol I gotta say, this is by far one of the most original things WWE has ever done. I'm really digging this. I love that they've finally acknowledged all of Cena's fans are kids and this is just great imagery. Mark out moment coming when they put on the masks.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is like Occupy RAW, you think one of your favorites is about to fuck up and then BOOM, gold. Great segment :clap


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Damn that was cool. Creepy as shit. Loved it when they put the masks on.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Frico said:


> Would've been creepier if they wore sheep masks.


Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

CENAFACEPALM LOL LOL LOL LOL :falir4 :flair4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Not really sure what the fuck is going on, but I kinda like it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

the little kid on Brays lap is epic


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Sheep masks? This is getting more bizarre. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Where's Helen Lovejoy when you need her? 

WON'T SOMEBODY THINK OF THE CHILDREN?!?!?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think that promo even made the smarks uncomfortable. I like the this is awesome chance that broke out

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Children of The Corn Remake


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



KuroNeko said:


> This is creepy as fuck :lmao


I thought you didn't want any more singing.

:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

*GUYS, SOMEONE MAKE A GIF OF CENA DOING THAT PALMFACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is amazing!


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is cool. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

These kids need attitude adjustments. :cena5


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is good. Creepy AF


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao I'm loving this.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

If this is supposed to symbolize the Wyatt message hypnotizing the children to where now they have sided with Bray through his charismatic characteristics in furtherment of his devil aspects, than this is pretty damn dark for a raw.

If this is more shallow than that than this is way drawn out. I dont know which it is.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is God-tier. That child on Bray Wyatt's lap!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

Coolest... thing.. ever


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

THIS IS FUCKING TOP


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is hilarious


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

lmao, I SEE WHAT BRAY HAS DONE THERE.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

dat cena facepalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



kariverson said:


> The kids turned heel before Cena...


LOL yeah looks like we just have to settle with the kids


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

:lmao Cena's reaction.

"The kids. Oh god the kids."


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

See what happens when you fuck groupies, John Boy? Your sins come back to haunt your very soul (and bank account).

RISE ABOVE DEADBEATS :cena4


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Kids surrounding the ring with masks is brilliant...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

What the fuck is this?


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

whhhhaaat.

wut.

what is this i dont even


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Double turn please! Come on!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

♫He's got the Fruity Pebbles in his hands♫


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

THE BIGGEST HEEL TURN OF ALL-TIME!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

AHHAHA UQKNASOFE

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


This is brilliant!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Holy shit. This is an epic moment but the crowd is ruining it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This is like the tv show the following ha ha


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh god he has a child on his knee


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That kid sitting on his lap is creepy as fuck


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Facepalm by Cena haha


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This is pretty awesome. 
But 

Can cena AA all 3 Wyatt's and all those kiss at once? FIND OUT THIS SUNDAY LIVE ON PPV


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

HAHAHA! please Cena scream "Not the kids!".


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



Annihilus said:


> Well he's right about that, those kids are the demographic of the whole Cenation.


I didn't see any alcoholic, horny, divorced middle aged women up there.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Serious Cena = no buys. If the PPV's were still PPV's.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

*at least Cena didn't get the children's choir booed like he did the black choir. *


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Next week on RAW, "Bray Wyatt touched me where I pee!"


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

This is some pathetic, desperate attempt to get people to side with Cena by getting "go away" heat for Wyatt with this singing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Brays laughter is contagious I can't stop laughing


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Maybe this'll teach Cena to stop coming out and cutting promos.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Weird f'king segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

BUT WHAT ABOUT THE CHILDREN?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

you guys really do manage to complain about everything


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This is an embarrassment to the wrestling business.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This is great, we need some Make a Wish kids to come out and say they want to meet The Wyatt Family.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

my goodness :wall


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Cena is so incorruptible, his kid fans turn heel before him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Frico said:


> Would've been creepier if they wore sheep masks.


Done.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I give them credit, that was pretty damn unique.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Man Bray did a fucking wonderful job.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was beautiful :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Okay that was cringeworthy :lol

But i enjoyed it....Cena acting serious was refreshing..and that palmface he made was hilarious


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

amber alert going out in st louis right now


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wow, Bray is the Yellow King


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Bray Wyatt is TOP


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Creepiest shit I've seen in awhile


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

TURNED THE KIDS ON HIM!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*









:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Cena cant turn heel, so turn the kids heel on Cena??? What is going on?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*

I can't believe this guy used to be Husky Harris. :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

You are in Carcosa now boy


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Cuts to a commercial during the Wyatt entrance, literally less than 2 minutes of Wyatt laughing and it cuts to another commercial. What the shit.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

And here I was thinking sister abigail was the one singing.:


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lol another commercial break


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wtf is going on with the adverts.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This is so bad, it's awesome (Y)


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Why the fuck is there ANOTHER advert we literally just had one :no:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Lol i'm loving Cena with his FacePalm. My homie :maury


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



KuritaDavion said:


> If Cena hits his knees and screams "WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!" this will be the greatest segment ever.


Like Chris Sabin? :lmao

I don't know exactly what my feelings are from this segment...


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Right, OK.. back from ad-break for 20 seconds of laughter (which was cool btw) then another fucking ad-break?


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

It's not that funny Wyatt..


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

That was great.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!! THAT WAS GOOOLLLDDD!!!

I had chills as soon childrens voices in the dark started singing... and everything became a masterpiece!!!

WOW, I never loved an opening THAT much!!

A+++


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The best part of the whole thing was Cena looking all devastated.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

the kids turned heel before cena:wyatt


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



ROLLINS said:


> You can tell the crowd doesn't know how to respond to this.


They chanted "That was awesome" LITERALLY right fucking after it. Come on now.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Seriously that was awesome with the singing and children in sheep masks, really hate the adverts that keep on cutting in every 5/10 mins on sky..


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was incredibly dark and creepy. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

hey, commercials... STAHP.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was more epic than it had any right being. Fit Bray's character and the whole storyline with Cena to perfection. Amazing way to go into ER.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That...was the shit!!!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This is an embarrassment to the wrestling business.


you're an idiot b tw


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Scotty Cuzz said:


> Maybe this'll teach Cena to stop coming out and cutting promos.


:lol


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

"Cena" chants killed it and made it less convincing that Cena is the "monster"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

LMAO THAT WAS AWESOME Wyatt impregnated a lot of forest bitches.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I thought I heard some people chant this is awesome. That got quiet quick.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

What the fucking shit cunt, are they kidding me with the ads?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

that was one of the most hilarious segments ever

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I don't know if it's skysports or it's intentional but commercials fuck you.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Another fucking advert. The fuck?

Absolutely amazing. Please let Bray win. Please.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

So that's what an acid trip WWE style feels like.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was pretty cool and creepy haha


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I loved that segment. But this crowd blows donkey dicks.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I am on a 2 minute delay watching this, but so far this is a fantastic opening to Raw. Brilliant writing and well played by both sides.

I'm not fan of Cena but credit where it's due. He's giving this the effort it deserves.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Great segment. Shitty ass fucking crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This is an embarrassment to the wrestling business.


Yeah the same business that had a coked out guy in the main event of a ppv and this is the embarrassing part.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

My feelings from that segment are surely Cena can't lose now


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Words Of Wisdom said:


> Holy shit. This is an epic moment but the crowd is ruining it.


Wyatt is the heel and I really can't complain when the crowd boos for the heel. It's the dead ones that really suck.


Imagine the reaction if they had done this the night after Wrestlemania....


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

WWE actually saved Bray after cena's constant attempt to upstage him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Loved the segment...was creepy and cringeworthy as a muthafucker....

Cena facepalming over disbelief that his kiddies are now turning on him is symbolism as fuck...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Somebody should make a ten hour video of this on youtube


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This probably means we'll see another Cena win in New Jersey though


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Cena will still come out strong at elim chamber. Even with a loss.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That segment may not have been to everyone's tastes and the singing dragged but at least it's clear WWE are trying to be original and really keep Bray looking strong. It was well done.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Welp Bray Officially got into Cena's Head


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah the same business that had a coked out guy in the main event of a ppv and this is the embarrassing part.


coked out guys in the main event of PPVs is a long and proud wrestling tradition


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

So wait, why didn't Bray cut a promo about his fans being corrupted or kids turning on him, or something like that? That could've been epic.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Worst opening segment of all time.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The adverts just killed this segment


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



killacamt said:


> the little kid on Brays lap is epic


Epic scene.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Jesus does this mean Cena will win on Sunday??


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The st. Louis crowd really fucked that all up. They were supposed to sing along in harmony, making john feel isolated. that's what his whole "why did you do this to me" thing was all about.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wow those kids knew how to sing


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

What an opening to Raw this week, fuuuuuck


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Cena ruined it. What emotion was he trying to convey there?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Fuck the crowd for not singing along.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This is an embarrassment to the wrestling business.


Yea no. That was a good segment.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I hate this "whole world in his hands" shit.. its so lame.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Really Cringey. This singing crap needs to end.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Damm it WWE now I have that song stuck in my head!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



almostfamous said:


> Cena cant turn heel, so turn the kids heel on Cena??? What is going on?


Pretty much this. Its the last resort before Cena goes nuts and figures out that it's all over with :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wyatt should be a preacher. Of evil.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

sing with me little babies.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Pedo Bray.:wyatt


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This segment almost sucked if it had just been those kids at the stage singing. 

But when they came down to the ring with Bray it started to make sense, and it was cemented with the sheep mask.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - The final stop before Extreme Rules*



NyQuil said:


> I can't believe this guy used to be Husky Harris. :lmao


Funny what some good character and character development does for someone, think of all the stars people gripe about getting this kind of serious treatment, I bet a lot of tunes would change.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Marrakesh said:


> That segment may not have been to everyone's tastes and the singing dragged but at least it's clear WWE are trying to be original and really keep Bray looking strong. It was well done.


This. Claps to the WWE.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I was probably too high watching that segment, I'm tripping balls now


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Stupid segment. Great idea, but the song is done now. It was cool for a short time.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The bit during the commercial was the best bit as well


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This crowd sucks ass fuck I fucking hate saint louis randy orton then no selling this goat segment bitch ass punks


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Marrakesh said:


> That segment may not have been to everyone's tastes and the singing dragged but at least it's clear WWE are trying to be original and really keep Bray looking strong. It was well done.


Agreed. It was cool to see Bray as a Pied Piper figure taking the kids away from the Cenation.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

You know a crowd is stupid when they boo the face,the heel,the choir,etc.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Supposed to be creepy but this is just stupid. A Santino and Emma skit is less stupid


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



BigEMartin said:


> I hate this "whole world in his hands" shit.. its so lame.


Yeah the whole hand-dancing is FANDANGOISH :lol

And Cena looks like he wants to throw the fuck up! :lmao :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Trifektah said:


> Cena ruined it. What emotion was he trying to convey there?


Probably that hes at his breaking point.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I wonder how many amber alerts are being sent out right now in Missouri.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Creative segment.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



gamegenie said:


> This segment almost sucked if it had just been those kids at the stage singing.
> 
> But when they came down to the ring with Bray it started to make sense, and it was cemented with the sheep mask.


Like holy fuck


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

They turned kids before they turned Cena :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

DA BIG GUY


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Cena's definitely winning.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Timpatriot said:


> Jesus does this mean Cena will win on Sunday??


yes. Bray being on top last week. Cutting a good promo on smackdown, now this. Cena has to win.

EDIT
Wow! Tag team match so early. They going in this first hour.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



BruceLeGorille said:


> This crowd sucks ass fuck I fucking hate saint louis randy orton then no selling this goat segment bitch ass punks


France/ bye


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Y2-Jerk said:


> I don't know if it's skysports or it's intentional but commercials fuck you.


skysports. I can't watch it on stream since I busy working on a project. So I'm watching on TV. No breaks during the segment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Let's go Rybaxel!


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

With a better crowd, that segment could have been 10x better. Would have felt more legit but nonetheless, impressive.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



The Absolute said:


> Fuck the crowd for not singing along.


I know i was hoping the crowd would sing along more.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was certainly different. Turn the kiddies against their hero. Very good way to get back at Cena. Really hoping Bray goes over this Sunday.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I'm so gonna buy a sheep mask now:dance


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Tbh, I'm surprised Rybaxel is still a thing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Why can't The Usos ever be on PPV?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:ryback:ryback:ryback:axel:axel:axel


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

tag match


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



[email protected] said:


> Stupid segment. Great idea, but the song is done now. It was cool for a short time.


haha well get use to the song its clearly not going away anytime soon.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

that opening segment was creepy and great...whoever thought that was bad should stop watching.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



TheGMofGods said:


> I wonder how many amber alerts are being sent out right now in Missouri.


lMfao! : :

prolly quite a few...that kiddie on the lap thing can be damaging lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Rybaxel gonna win


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

THE U NOS


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I feel the need to point out that Bray probably isn't winning at Extreme Rules unless Cena ends up getting the better of Bray after tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I think the crowd was taken aback with the kids and didn't quite know what to do.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They're opening this raw hard and strong. You can tell its playoffs time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Trifektah said:


> Cena ruined it. What emotion was he trying to convey there?


Dull surprise.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

US-O no, not Ryback and Axel. Yuck.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

He's got the whole world in his hands!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

RybAxel not winning the Tag Titles here will be an even bigger travesty than if Bryan hadn't won the WWE Title at Mania.

BigGuyMovement.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I don't get this feud at all, why does Bray's message grow if he beats Cena? Bray hasn't been a threat to Cena because he lost to him at Mania.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Time for The Usos vs THE BIG GUY... and the other guy.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Could have been a good segment if it wasn't butchered by 3 minute breaks twice.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't get over the rybaxel theme......brutal

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Let's take Ryback's theme and put farting horns on it. Perfect.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Please let RybAxel win! 

Ps: just can't see Cena losing now..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Xapury said:


> You know a crowd is stupid when they boo the face,the heel,the choir,etc.


Guess they just think.. "Better to boo everyone to be safe! because we are not sure who to boo or cheer anymore!"



Lets go Rybaxel! New Champs! pft.. year right angrymizgirlface.jpg


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

THE BIG GUY!!!


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was one of the most amazing segments in the history of professional wrestling. Wow. Wow.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That Rybaxel theme man..


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Ungratefully Arrogant is watching this match intently.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Tag Team championship time!


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



[email protected] said:


> Stupid segment. Great idea, but the song is done now. It was cool for a short time.


He just needs to switch it up. 
First it was Time is on My Side.

Now he could sing You Were Always On My Mind (John).
Or Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen.

That little girl who was singing, she's probably a church singer. I bet her momma said there ain't no way you're showing my kid's face 'cause this is blasphemy! :shocked:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The Ax man :axel


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Why don't just announce the superstars when they come out to the ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Oh my Christ, the RybAxel name is legit as confirmed by their 'trons. :hayden3

Oh well, at least their theme is jizz-inducing. kada


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Whoever made the Rybaxel theme should be fired.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Usos to retain.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Crowd was shit because they were probably all in shock.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I love in-ring introductions - seems so much more important and a big fight feel.


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

is flair going to be on the show tonight?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

They don't have the whole world in their hands


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Just imagine the crowd reaction if they did that in NYC or Chicago.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Fuck Rybaxel.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Wrastlemondu said:


> Could have been a good segment if it wasn't butchered by 3 minute breaks twice.


When did they ever have commercials during the segment??


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuu-Sssoooooooooo!


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Maybe it's just me but the ring announcer they have now is annoying af. I hate his voice, where's The Fink?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The Big GUY! :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That look earlier on Cena's face was hilarious!!!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Usooos. Their line up is fresh.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I have never wanted Ryback to win a match so bad.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The crowd chanting boring already?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The Usos attire looks like a can of Arizona Iced tea. Fucking BASED.


----------



## Big_Van_Vader (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I'm actually hoping Cena crushes him. If he's the new "monster" (Undertaker/Kane), then I feel sorry for this generation. 

Also, Cole and Lawler are the most annoying announcers ever. They attempt to make things seem so serious and they're not even believable at it.

WWE should be searching for the new Cena/Rock/Austin. This current lineup minus a few is really lacking. As this Uso match starts, it makes me laugh that they are champs. Back in the day, they'd be lucky to be above the Killer Bees.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Frico said:


> Usos to retain.


If they do, this match is pointless.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Sheikybaby said:


> is flair going to be on the show tonight?


 Rumor says so. He's joining the Wyatt Family as grandpa Wyatt


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Sheikybaby said:


> is flair going to be on the show tonight?


Probably during the Me of Orton vs Reigns. Low-blow to Reigns, Orton will get the win.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Curtis Axel is starting to look more and more like his pops Mr. Perfect.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Its kind of hard to get heel heat when you get fucktard fans chanting "this is awesome" during the segs it kind of spoils what the takent are trying to do, just fucking BOO them


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Rybaxel sounds like some kind of ointment you'd use for jock itch.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Hope Uso's lose, Rybaxel aren't anything great but better than these losers.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



KuroNeko said:


> The Usos attire looks like a can of Arizona Iced tea. Fucking BASED.



LOL!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Ryback is easily one of my favorite guys on the roster.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Oops.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Legit hurt?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

What the fuck is up with the commercials?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

How many ads have there been?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

botch or not


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Another friggin ad! DVR time folks - I'm out.


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The editing ruined the piece. 

They're trying their hardest to push the crowd into singing along but it's not working, I love it, but it's not working with the crowd.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Terribly executed, sorry but it came off really awkward.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Xevoz said:


> How many ads have there been?


3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Hate commercials during matches.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The referee told Jey Uso to fake injury on the dive so control can roll to a commercial break.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Xevoz said:


> How many ads have there been?


4 i believe.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

had about 10 mins wwe out of 27 so far lol. Pathetic.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Uh oh hope is ankle is ok


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



TheGMofGods said:


> When did they ever have commercials during the segment??


I'm in Virginia (DC area), Xfinity. No commercials for me, not a single one.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



TJQ said:


> 4 i believe.


In 25 minutes? That's ridiculous. Hopefully they're getting them out of the way early.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

In the space of half an hour we've had 3 ad breaks fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

WWE wanted that crowd to sing, it was obvious.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Remember when people used to talk about the show and not how many commercial breaks there are in here? There are always a shitload of commercial breaks during Raw, been that way for years.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I'm still slightly reeling from that Wyatt and Cena segment. Too bad the crowd didn't fully jump in with the singing, but still quite imposing, unexpected and downright chilling. The kids in the masks was great symbolism, if this is Wyatt's imput and creativity at work then the sky really is the limit with that guy. Almost had a WM Entrance feel to it...


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

They picked a pretty lame song to get the crowd to sing a long too. I wouldn't sing along with that dross if i'm being 100% honest.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



KuroNeko said:


> The Usos attire looks like a can of Arizona Iced tea. Fucking BASED.


Agreed :dance


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This is only my second commercial break. The fuck are you guys watching?

And his ankle isn't hurting. Wrestlers when legitimately hurt will usually do as much as they possibly can to not draw attention to it unless it's in a circumstance where they need immediate attention or have trouble standing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



El Capitano said:


> In the space of half an hour we've had 3 ad breaks fpalm


Watching WWE on Sky Sports can be a bit of a chore as we get ads EVERY FUCKING % MINUTES


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Xapury said:


> You know a crowd is stupid when they boo the face,the heel,the choir,etc.


wait booing the heel was good tho


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

How come when RAW comes to your town they spoil it by telling you exactly what matches are going to happen. :|


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Two commercial break in a half hour? OMG THE WORLD IS ENDING.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

There's only been 2 ad breaks. One after Wyatt/Cena segment, one mid tag title match. Where the fuck are people getting 3 and 4?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Remember when people used to talk about the show and not how many commercial breaks there are in here? There are always a shitload of commercial breaks during Raw, been that way for years.


 Every time they go out to the floor you know it is a commercial. It gets annoying.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> This is only my second commercial break. The fuck are you guys watching?
> 
> And his ankle isn't hurting. Wrestlers when legitimately hurt will usually do as much as they possibly can to not draw attention to it unless it's in a circumstance where they need immediate attention or have trouble standing.



I've had 4 here already (Chicago).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



magictrevor said:


> They picked a pretty lame song to get the crowd to sing a long too. I wouldn't sing along with that dross if i'm being 100% honest.


Its like the fandango thing

Bray just starting doing it, and it got a little over with the fans so of course the WWE had to go and ruin a good thing


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

In uk we had 4 so far.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Legit injury.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I always :ti @ Ryback's delayed splash on the top rope.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

You guys wouldn't have a problem with commercials if you had the WWE App.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

So new tag champs then?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

3 breaks here on skysports. Two in the cenashite and one just now.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



World's Best said:


> I've had 4 here already (Chicago).


Really? I've only had two. The first was at the end of the Cena/Wyatt segment and the second was during this match.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

We have had 2 in North Carolina


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Simply Flawless said:


> Watching WWE on Sky Sports can be a bit of a chore as we get ads EVERY FUCKING % MINUTES


And its the same ads every time as well. Makes the staying up till 4 o'clock drag


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

obviously a work


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Eulonzo said:


> I always :ti @ Ryback's delayed splash on the top rope.


That splash is fucking legendary.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Hmm... So Usos will probably lose with that Kayfabe injury. Maybe.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

He's going to try to wrestle while injured? Props to him but he should really try not to for his health


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



El Capitano said:


> And its the same ads every time as well. Makes the staying up till 4 o'clock drag


Listen to this during the break. Always good fun.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLHMxFGqhIs


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Yea he's fine. Selling it on the ring apron, kayfabe.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

I highly doubt that is the number one trend on twitter.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



El Capitano said:


> And its the same ads every time as well. Makes the staying up till 4 o'clock drag


But I love that Jogging with the cat commercial!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Scotty Cuzz said:


> You guys wouldn't have a problem with commercials if you had the WWE App.


Download it now!
:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



El Capitano said:


> And its the same ads every time as well. Makes the staying up till 4 o'clock drag


The erection problem ad has yet to surface i bet we get that on the next set of ads in oh 5 minutes


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Why do they even bother going to the top rope lol, superplexes happen like less than 1% of the time.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> He's going to try to wrestle while injured? Props to him but he should really try not to for his health


Kayfabe brutha


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Sainbt loouis is the worst city in the world, randy orton and no selling segment of the year... god fucking dammit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I missed Pastor Wyatt, huh?

I was sleep, damnit.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I honestly thought Jey was going to deny the tag and break the USOS up


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Usos retain.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wow, rather blatant no selling


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*












credit to Soup Bro​


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

work

is the crowd chanting "NO" after the "U"?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

shades of his dad


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

lolsuperuso

I guess the days of injury selling are fully a thing of the past.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

God Axel is a bore. Ryback at least looks hilarious.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Xiao said:


> Listen to this during the break. Always good fun.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLHMxFGqhIs


:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Way to no sell.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

You Look Fly Today


----------



## Tackoian (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

They should just name that move "the shades of dad".


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Damn the tag titles went from being kind of important to nothing in a matter of months.


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This Raw is off to a great start. Entertaining and a very good tag match here.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

lol this crowd hate everybody, watch this be an attitude era crowd where only the 90s guys get pop


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

FUCKING LOL if Usos retain.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Rybaxel wins or riot!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

No selling seems to be the new trend. Can't stand it


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Simply Flawless said:


> The erection problem ad has yet to surface i bet we get that on the next set of ads in oh 5 minutes


They'll probably put it on just before/after a segment with Lana :yum:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

why do the announcers hype up twitter trends that don't exist? i look on twitter and nothing WWE is every trending unless its something special like #thankyoutaker or the big stars winning the belt.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

JBL forgot about the NAO?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Pointless match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

JBL skipped the Outlaws....

I don't blame you JBL. I'd like to forget about that too.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Sake.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Did the forget about the new age outlaws?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

thank god they didn't do that bullshit finish


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

average match


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was retarded


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Uuuuuu-Sssoooo!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Axel is such a freaking jobber. Doesn't deserve TV time.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Thank fuck that's over...


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

What about the NAO JBL?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Good match but lol after all that Rybaxel still loses.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Well thank god for that.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

that was a pretty cool finish


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Y2-Jerk said:


> He's going to try to wrestle while injured? Props to him but he should really try not to for his health


You're being sarcastic right?

What was the point of this match?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

good match but fuck saint louis


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

When we say "overcome," y'all say "those odds."

Uso's pulling their best :cena2


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

good


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

that was a good match for some reason


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Ugh...


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

good ending, too bad usos retained though


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was a really good match.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Decent finish


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was actually clever finish.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

So, is 3MB the only heel tag team left?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Uso's retain. Saw that coming. I actually quite like them though.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The Usssooo's are just garbage. The whole tag division is dead.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Good match.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That was a pretty nice finish though. maybe he no sold cause he was really hurt and was just trying to tough it out.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Disappointing match, but at least the right team won


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Soooo.... what was the point of the "injured" leg?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

probably one of the worst matches


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Usoos with that awesome ending!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Awesome match. Loved it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wait what?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lmao

Has Axel ever ACTUALLY pinned anyone with the Perfect-Plex?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wait what!? Not on Direct tv or Dish? Huh?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

lolpayingforwweppvs


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

It's almost amusing to me how much more I like Ryback now that he's no longer being pushed as a singles main eventer.. This spot on the card just really suits him. I approve.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Hugh Jackman here tonight and no CM Punk.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

inb4sandowbeingburied


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Clever finish. Still wish Ryback was a multiple-time mid-card champion by now, though.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Trust me, it WONT be awesome.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Oh god not this mother fucker Jackman...ugh


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



PirateMonkE said:


> Soooo.... what was the point of the "injured" leg?


 To let you know the Uso's would win. Ryaback & Axel never really worked on the injury much.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Oh fuck forgot Hugh Jackman was on the show. Can't wait for some cringy segment between two of these lot Miz/Ziggler/Titus/Sandow.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

It's not the first time, Lawler. They already wrestled last year in June.

Reigns better not win clean.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Here's hoping Reigns vs Orton is nothing like their match in Saudi Arabia where Orton pretty much dominated the entire match.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

"for the first time ever. yes, for the first time ever"

lol


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Nicky Midss said:


> why do the announcers hype up twitter trends that don't exist? i look on twitter and nothing WWE is every trending unless its something special like #thankyoutaker or the big stars winning the belt.


Don't you know that "trending" means WWE wants you to GO tweet? Or that a placeholder hashtag has been created? It doesn't mean people have actually already tweeted! YOU have to be the trend.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



BigEMartin said:


> inb4sandowbeingburied


:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Jackman will punch someone again so WWE can get attention from the mainstream media. Calling it now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



legendfan97 said:


> Wait what!? Not on Direct tv or Dish? Huh?


They are forcing those people that have Dish or Direct TV to get the WWE network!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I wouldn't say it was a really good match, but considering both of the Usos (presumably) are injured, I was impressed.


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

sheik and volkoff could still beat half of theese pussies


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Choke2Death said:


> It's not the first time, Lawler. They already wrestled last year in June.
> 
> Reigns better not win clean.


Nah it will end in a square off between all the members before Reigns spears them all


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

What a waste! they could have postponed the match after the injury, had it at Extreme Rules with a good stip and made a match out of it..

Instead we get fucking superUsolol? fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Average match. The PPV match should be better


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

What midcarder will Huge Ackman bury tonight? Sandow probs


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



yanus said:


> Disappointing match, but at least the right team won


Disappointing? The fuck where you expecting, a repeat of Jericho/Benoit vs Austin/HHH?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I can see Orton losign this clean. Reigns already beat him at a house show recently (ye it's only a house show, I know) and Orton loses clean like a lot.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I swear to god if i see that fucking Lynx ad during Raw one more time i'm gonna triple powerbomb someone:cuss:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This is Reigns chance to show if he improved in the ring. Hope he doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

How many ad breaks do these fuckers need?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Joseph92 said:


> They are forcing those people that have Dish or Direct TV to get the WWE network!


No, I believe Dish and DirecTV dropped WWE, when WWE decided to compete against them by offering their PPV events for a fraction of the price.

Pretty soon Comcast will do the same.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Trifektah said:


> What midcarder will Huge Ackman bury tonight? Sandow probs


At this point is Sandow a midcarder?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Joseph92 said:


> They are forcing those people that have Dish or Direct TV to get the WWE network!


Or option B, stream it for free.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Gee, I wonder who will win when these two teams clash on the Extreme Rules kickoff show

unk2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Apparently the kids that were singing earlier were from a local school choir if anyone was wondering.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Joseph92 said:


> They are forcing those people that have Dish or Direct TV to get the WWE network!


Not true at all. WWE wants to push WWE Network because they will make more money in the long run by having everyone switch. WWE pays satellite/cable providers a boat load of money to air their PPV's. Why do you think they charge 50-60 bucks per view? If everyone watches on WWE Network, WWE loses no money at all. Cable providers are the next to go I just think contractually they can't yet.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Can someone fill me in on what happened so far? I'm just getting in from work. Thanks!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



gamegenie said:


> No, I believe Dish and DirecTV dropped WWE, when WWE decided to compete against them by offering their PPV events for a fraction of the price.
> 
> Pretty soon Comcast will do the same.


 Depends on if Comcast/Universal gets the TV deal and is a WWE partner or not.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

People still bitching about commercial breaks? Geez.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Nicky Midss said:


> why do the announcers hype up twitter trends that don't exist? i look on twitter and nothing WWE is every trending unless its something special like #thankyoutaker or the big stars winning the belt.


I think (but don't quote me on this, I don't actually have Twitter) that these trends are regional. Other things twitter here (in the Netherlands) than, say, North Dakota. When they say something is trending world wide, I suppose they mean it's trending in (several?) regions over the world. Someone please verify.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

the storied ziggler/sandow feud continues


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I LOVE THIS MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

so is the US title basically a prop these days? whens the last time its been defended?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I hate adam rose so much already


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I want to be on that bus.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Is Adam Rose supposed to be a heel or a face?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Be a rosebud :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

He debuts Next Monday


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

wwe is gonna have to debut the Ascension soon the rhodes are breaking up and the wyatts and the shield are really not in the tag division anymore and RybAxel just got beat cleanly


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Adam Rose debuts next week. :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Has nobody told Adam rose he's NOT English but Soith African?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Adam Rose = TNA worthy


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



hng13 said:


> Can someone fill me in on what happened so far? I'm just getting in from work. Thanks!


Sting vignette. :faint:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Adam would fit perfect in WCW 2000.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Next Week Rosebuds!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Adam Rose :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Rose is just a PG shite version of Austin Powers.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Rose will be a jobber within 3 months


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Very excited for Adam Rose. Let next week come sooner.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I don't know why but every time I see these Adam promos I think of Austin Powers!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Choke2Death said:


> Reigns better not win clean.


:flair4 will not allow that


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Only one more week left guys :mark:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

PAUL HEYMAN GOAT GOAT GOAT MANAGER


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:cesaro :heyman


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Apparently the kids that were singing earlier were from a local school choir if anyone was wondering.


_
WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 27m

Did You Know: all of those children in the choir are Ric Flair's? Space Mountain souvenirs_

That's not what they said! :lol
_
(Yes that was a joke)_


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:heyman My client Brock Lesnar ended the streak


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I already hate Adam Rose


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Cesaro :3 Yummmmmmmm


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



TripleG said:


> I want to be on that bus.


They're playing Hungry Hippos!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Whelp, Adam Rose next week? Coo. I'll see him live.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

ADAM ROSE!!!!!! NEXT WEEK!!!


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Z. Kusano said:


> Adam Rose = TNA worthy


Agreed 100%


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Cesaro will turn on Heyman, sooner rather than later.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Remember Guys, His Client Brock Lesnar Broke the Streak


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I already hate Adam Rose almost as much as Bo Dallas.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I still #Bolieve


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS ...*

No mention of Axel being a Heyman guy he took to the top? :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Holy shit the sting vignette


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Raw is Recap


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Watching Kane beatdown with this soundtrack lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLHMxFGqhIs


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I have a strong feeling Brie is going to get involved in this shit.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Took 3 tombstones. Still here the next Raw. We got a new superman guys.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wait is Bryan here tonight after all that last week?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Daniel Bryan vs jobber Kane. Prolonged squash


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Kane's a monster again


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



KuritaDavion said:


> I already hate Adam Rose almost as much as Bo Dallas.


You need to stop being a lemon and and start Bolieving


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

tonight is the night. bright lights blah blah they use the worst theme songs ever.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Looking forward to seeing Adam Rose debut next week. 

Those who mentioned it, also waiting for the inevitable moment Cesaro turns against Heyman and probably get Cesaro vs Lesner shortly after that. Definitely a match I can't wait to see.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Kane's not a part of your system!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I guess they had to re mask Kane since he did just film See No evil 2


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

What ever happened to guys getting beaten down and not appearing on Raw for weeks?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Xiao said:


> Rose is just a PG shite version of Austin Powers.


One's a British secret spy. The other's a British rock star.

what
:austin3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That's enough KANE! You Bastard! :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Oh my God, Kane killed Daniel Bryan! YOU BASTARD!!!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

i'll be the "I hate saint louis guy" for raw in london


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

It will be cool to see Adam Rose next week


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Bryan is Officially Captain Marvel


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Nicky Midss said:


> tonight is the night. bright lights blah blah they use the worst theme songs ever.







BRING IT BACK, VINCE.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Y2-Jerk said:


> You need to stop being a lemon and and start Bolieving


An Adam Rose/Bo Dallas feud on Smackdown? Hmmm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Daniel Bryan vs. Kane for the title? WWE must want me to keep my money. BOOM!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

OH MY GOD, Kane killed D-Bry!
Stephanie: YOU BASTARD!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Another advert :smh:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I don't get why they made Kane go back to wearing the Superhero mask. He was doing fine looking like a sinister Michael C. Hall clone.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Serious commentary voices for 45 minutes


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

These fucking commercials..


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

one match so far?


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

stephanie wants a moustache ride


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

No Kane, bad, bad Kane!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The only thing that can save this feud is if Christian proclaims that he is the true bastard and it becomes a triple threat at ER.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



kariverson said:


> Took 3 tombstones. Still here the next Raw. We got a new superman guys.


As well as an Uso.. 

The SuperCena plague apparently spreads by contact, it may just take time to build, it is the true zombie apocalypse! Get ready for it!


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Maybe Bryan will come out in a full body cast.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



-UNDEAD- said:


>


^Bring this Kane back


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Those Old Spice ads are terrible. Bring back Terry Crews plz.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I've watched more adverts than the actual show. Raw Is Adverts.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



El Capitano said:


> What ever happened to guys getting beaten down and not appearing on Raw for weeks?


Only when they take time off. Or take a backstage position.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



The Devil and God said:


> one match so far?


I'm sure we'll see some combo of Santino/Emma vs. Fandango/Layla in a min.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



TJQ said:


> BRING IT BACK, VINCE.



:mark: :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Excellent setup to the Bryan / Kane match. But damn there are so many commercials.... I got so used to watching online that I have no effing clue how to sit through ads. I haven't watched anything live on TV in 3 years


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Did they seriously make a sandwhich where the bread is replaced with Chicken?

The fuck.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Raw always has a lot of filler, but it feels like they're not even trying tonight. It's almost the end of the first hour and we got two promos, a quick match, and a recap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Adam Rose..Meh..kinda curious how he comes out..but overall i think the fans won't give a shit lol


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

So many food adverts, no wonder America has a weight problem


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



connormurphy13 said:


> One's a British secret spy. The other's a British rock star.
> 
> what
> :austin3


Except he's actually South African....


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



connormurphy13 said:


>


This gets me every time :lmao:


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Just saw an ad for RAW June 23rd in DC. Cena/Bryan in a tag team match against Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Yay another WWE show coming to Dallas in July plus hell in a cell in October!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



KuroNeko said:


> Did they seriously make a sandwhichnwhere the bread is replaced with Chicken?
> 
> The fuck.


lower in carbs anyway!



Chrome said:


> Those Old Spice ads are terrible. Bring back Terry Crews plz.


Puh Puh Puh Puh Puh Puh Powah!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

BOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



TheGMofGods said:


> Disappointing? The fuck where you expecting, a repeat of Jericho/Benoit vs Austin/HHH?


I didn't expect that much, but I was expecting a little bit more. The Usos have tremendously improved in the last months, but this wasn't very good imo.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

you american with all your food ads you fat RUSSIA NUMBER ONE IRAN NUMBER ONE


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Oh sheamus.... piss break


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Holy!!! :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



shan22044 said:


> Just saw an ad for RAW June 23rd in DC. Cena/Bryan in a tag team match against Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt.


Probably just a dark match.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



KuroNeko said:


> Did they seriously make a sandwhich where the bread is replaced with Chicken?
> 
> The fuck.


'MMERICA.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lol Titus


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Scotty Cuzz said:


> Raw always has a lot of filler, but it feels like they're not even trying tonight. It's almost the end of the first hour and we got two promos, a quick match, and a recap


Just means the good shit is coming later.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Fuck off if Kanes not here


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This is the monster kane

- the one who would get hit and barely move
- the one who would walk slow and creepy


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



-UNDEAD- said:


>


Holy Crap. 

Bryan steals his crap mask he wears now. Says Kane is nothing without it.

Kane backstage says the latest mask represents everything bad with wwe today.

Kane pyro hits with FULL 1999 MUSIC, ATTIRE AND MASK.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Kane should not be headlining in 2014

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Oh hi Titus. I almost forgot you were on this show.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Creepy Kane mask shot, hold, aaand IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lmao Titus you are going to lose.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Titus is obviously winnign this :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Why is Sheamus getting beaten up by a jobber?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Oh Titus :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Pretty sure Adam Rose is a halfass attempt to copy that fucking god awful prick Russell Brand


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Light vs The Darkness Match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lol

The fuck was the point in the Kane Mask thing?


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Titus just turned face!


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

same old shit


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

DAT Titus push


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Chrome said:


> Those Old Spice ads are terrible. Bring back Terry Crews plz.


 I agree the new ones are terrible. The best ones IMO were with that one guy who would answer fan questions, he was hilarious.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

shan22044 said:


> Just saw an ad for RAW June 23rd in DC. Cena/Bryan in a tag team match against Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt.



Is that confirmed? I am getting tickets to that as always


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

NO PLS NO NO N ONONO PLS DONT DO THIS TO US PLS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Yes! Titus! Yes! Kill Sheamus! Push Titus!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BigEMartin said:


> Cena will still come out strong at elim chamber. Even with a loss.


Huh?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Reaper Jones said:


> Excellent setup to the Bryan / Kane match. But damn there are so many commercials.... I got so used to watching online that I have no effing clue how to sit through ads. I haven't watched anything live on TV in 3 years


A DVR is your best friend when it comes to RAW and Smackdown. I know its mine. I don't even bother until the show is in its 3rd hour, and then catch up with it before the hour is over hah.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Random black man attacking a white man from behind. :hmm:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Be a star Titus


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I didn't know I was playing WWE 13...


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Sheamus just got jumped.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Titus will beat Sheamus like a runaway slave...

Only to be lelbicyclekicked back into mid-card hell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Hahahahaha what?! Seamus is feuding with Titus O Neill? :lmao

Seamus may actually be tolerable in this place on the card.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Titus vs Sheamus feud? I'm okay with that.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Titus and Sheamus had a pretty good hossfest on ME.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Thank you titus. Send that candlestick back to ireland.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Sheamus is going to start jobbing now :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Stephanie McMahon can't control Kane but if she signs this guy, she can control him instead! WOOO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Why would Kane not be there after destroying the champion last week?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Did they seriously make a sandwhich where the bread is replaced with Chicken?
> 
> The fuck.



It's BREADED chicken.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

its CHAMPION


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Oh wow, I like Titus now. More sneak attacks on Sheamus are gooder.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

ahooh! ahooh! ahooh! ahooh! ahooh!

Titus!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



TJQ said:


> BRING IT BACK, VINCE.


Nah, screw that, we need more of this:


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Have the divas or shield appeared yet?


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



BruceLeGorille said:


> you american with all your food ads you fat RUSSIA NUMBER ONE IRAN NUMBER ONE


you are the real bubba


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

YOU HEARD IT HEAR FIRST, IT'S HHH BEHIND THE KANE MASK.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Beat him in a fucking T-shirt.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

LOL ok wwe


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Well that was quick :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

fuck sheamus man


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

WTF......


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lmao :lmao oh dear


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:smokey:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lmao Yeah.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wow this first hour has been awful.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Berried


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Well that was pointless.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well there went that push.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

BOOT to the head! Bye Titus :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

What? :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Ha, wait, what?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Lengthy match, gotta admit.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:sheamus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lmao

Welp, so much for that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The irish Cena, against all odds wins 

SMH


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

seriously? can sheamus just fuck off?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Fucking, cunting, Shitmus.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wow. I was wrong.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

So that match lasted all but 2 minutes?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Incredible match :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

And Sheamus still won. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:ti


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Didn't Titus choose to be the heel?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

*sarcastic clap*


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Now that was fucking awful.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

HAHAHAHAHAH :lmao this company


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Titus sucks. Stupid jobber.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

This is why I hate Sheamus now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



yanus said:


> I didn't expect that much, but I was expecting a little bit more. The Usos have tremendously improved in the last months, but this wasn't very good imo.


That's what happens when you base a match around approaching supercena level injury nosell, makes matches suck. It needs to stop.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

speechless...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

BERRY'T


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Sheamus won lmfao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

SHEAMUS WINS LOL :trips :trips3 :hhh


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

If this was ten years ago, Titus would have been booked to be at least credible.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

that attack from behind before the match started was a way to try hide a otherwise squash match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Hey Titus


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Are they trying to make people cheer for Titus here? >.<


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Decent sell


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

To be honest, he ate all of that Brogue kick.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Barbequegirl said:


> Have the divas or shield appeared yet?


:ambrose2


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:berried


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Titus will beat Sheamus like a runaway slave...
> 
> Only to be lelbicyclekicked back into mid-card hell.


:genius


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

thank god thats over... bring on flair now.......
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Ups, I guess Sheamus still is protected


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

*So was Titus mad that Bray stole one of his kids and he took it out on the first white guy he found?*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

To think I was this close to liking Seamus for putting over Titus... Till that boroque kick. 

And some of the crowd rightly booed. This is really bad booking. Really, really bad booking.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

The Brogue Kick is one of the worst finishers ever.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

So uh does this mean we finally get heel Sheamus who just beats up faces because face sheamus is as bad as the shits


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

That Prime Time Players split was a wonderful idea...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Why are his eyebrows yellow?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Hit-Girl said:


> :smokey:


He got knocked the fuck out.

Yep.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Hugh Jackmon is the 8:00 hr???


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lol kofi


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

If you thought the first hour was bad, look at what's coming up next.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Sheamus is sooo turning heel.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

:lmao Kofi


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

It's sink or swim Titus... and you can't swim in a graveyard


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Holy shit, this first hour has been NOTHING! I'm so glad I didn't get tickets to tonights show


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Well at least Ziggler gets some tv time even though it is just to pander to some celebrity. Poor Sandow


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Alright, time to get this shit movie promotion done with quick.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Nothing says "We're real men" than a Twitter war. They should go on the merry-go-round and slap fight. That's more manly.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

another ad

all we got was a shot of Kane's mask, some twitter fight and a two minute match..


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I love Hugh Jackman :mark:


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I hate commercial


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Kofi Kingston

WWE Network spokeman and limo driver.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Kofi promoting the WWE Network


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



xRedx said:


> DAT Titus push


Nevermind lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Ziggler and Sandow are having a match at the top of an hour?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

HUGH JACKMAN NEXT


THIS SHOW FINALLY GETS GOOD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



TheGMofGods said:


> Why are his eyebrows yellow?


Apparently, he enjoys watersports..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Fake Twitter feud leading to TV confrontation fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Commercial-mania
vincevincevincevince:vince


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

dat explanation


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Ziggler about to whoop some ass with wolverine.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Wolverine is my favorite X-Men and mutant, but c'mon, we don't need HJ on Raw tonight, it takes away from actual WWE guys/girls that SHOULD be on WWE television. Unless this helps Ziggler get over... fugg it. But wait, after seeing the wasteful spot between Sheamus/O'Neil... I'm not holding my breath for Ziggler... hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I hate commercial:cuss::cuss::agree:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



TJC93 said:


> Ziggler and Sandow are having a match at the top of an hour?


*"Match"*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Sandow burial coming up next... I won't get mad... I won't get mad... I won't get mad...


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Good to see WWE burying these greedy ass cable providers


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I want Sunday Night Heat on the network!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

They really treat the fans like morons.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Kofi with that voice over to promote the WWE Network. :vince3


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

faaack the hugh jackman


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Leather-Rebeld- said:


> The Brogue Kick is one of the worst finishers ever.


HOW SO?

it is probably one of the most violent wwe finishers we get a 6'3 250 pound man jumping and kicking a dude straight in the mouth


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

Suddenly I want an AM crunch wrap..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



El Capitano said:


> Well at least Ziggler gets some tv time even though it is just to pander to some celebrity. Poor Sandow


at this point Dolph Ziggler is burried along with Damien Sandow.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Leather-Rebeld- said:


> The Brogue Kick is one of the worst finishers ever.


No. Not at all. Its one of the few legitimate finishers.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

I want to see JBL fighting with Godzilla as we see the fucking trailer so much in the last HOUR of Raw


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Sandow burial coming up next... I won't get mad... I won't get mad... I won't get mad...


I fell you my bro. :agree:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Catalanotto said:


> HUGH JACKMAN NEXT
> 
> 
> THIS SHOW FINALLY GETS GOOD


this girl....


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I have a feeling I'm gonna regret staying up for this RAW


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Why are we just getting the Raw logo and music for so long in UK.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This weeks Sandow burial up next i wonder how long it will take before he eats a right from Hugh


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Don't Worry Titus I'll help you


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

How many f****** times do i have to watch light beams bounce off a f****** raw sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I never watch SD, Vickie is back again?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Can we just get to Wade beating RVD?


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Jackson punched Samdiw queeeeeee burielz.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



jerichofan05 said:


> Holy shit, this first hour has been NOTHING! I'm so glad I didn't get tickets to tonights show


And just think, you also missed Sheamus and the Usos and who knows who else having matches BEFORE during the Smackdown taping. Double the fun!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Bo :wall


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

These Bo promos are gold :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

BO-lieve.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Fuck off with this Bo dallas shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Fucking lol. Bo-Lieve


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I hate the fucking commercial!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Catalanotto said:


> HUGH JACKMAN NEXT
> 
> 
> THIS SHOW FINALLY GETS GOOD


*X-MEN FO' LYFE!*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

You gotta Bo-lieve in yourself mane!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This mealy-mouthed fucker. Why?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

As a french guy, i have to say i'm not pleased with the commercials break. Here its like 1 ad per hour


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

commercials, commercials, commercials...

...and commercials.

wait, i forgot commercials.

did i mention commercials?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

The best part of Bo Dallas dripped down his father's leg..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Knew it was Bo.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Hugh Jackman's name is the only good thing about him. I'm like Dr. Cox in Scrubs when it comes to my hatred of that man.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

ZIGGLES


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

kane to come out and tombstone ziggler


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Job ziggler


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I will quite admit I am far far far more excited for Bo than Adam Rose, am I truly going insane?

Boleive!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Wow, Ziggler getting mic time.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I BOlieve he can't fucking spell.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Oh Ziggler...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Holy Shit Dolph is actually getting to talk on the mic :mark:

Oh its to just talk about Jackman fpalm


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler needs to get off my screen


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler's actually getting the mic on TV, it must feel like Christmas for his fans.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler with dat innuendo


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I never realized how corny Dolph Ziggler is



He still my hitta tho


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Hey ziggler isn't getting stage fright anymore!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler with a mic is cure for insomnia.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

OMG? Why? WHY!? Like I'm going to see the movie but ENOUGH WITH THE FUCKING HYPING.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Dolph just had had to take that little shot about his life didn't he


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Worst first hour ever.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

'It's not 'impossible', it's 'I'm possible'' :lol :lol :lol


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler had so much promise a year ago...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

BOlieve boys.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Yeah X-Men looks cool...but I'm more hyped for Godzilla.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Catalanatto must be running around her house right now -__- and Hugh Jackman isn't even on screen yet


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Hugh Jackedman!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Another movie using this theme, I was hoping man of steel would be the last


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Aww man looks like Dallas isn't appearing next week like Rose


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler selling out for the Hollywood bigwigs.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is anyone else's USA network feed a bit buggy tonight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

ziggler vhat deh faack you put over jabroni hugh jackman for??


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Dolph Hitler


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This movie doesn't look as good as the last one. Boo.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Days Of Future Past. :mark:


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan Singer had his way with Hugh Jackmen while making those X-Men movies (along with every other male cast member)


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I want Mystique as my wife.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Meh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Favorite X-Men though, Psylocke is in the top 5. lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Here comes Wolverine!


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

you can already see the beatdown sandow is about to get after ziggler calls out wolverine to the ring.. he interrupts. beatdown ensues


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I still don't care about this.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

They love to use Ziggler in these celebrity segments.

Probably shouldn't treat the guy the way they do.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Better theme music than Cesaro.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I can't think of a single movie WWE could promote that would get me hyped, and I'm thinking of the best films of all time. 

Film promotion just doesn't fit with Professional Wrestling.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

He has his own Titantron ?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Hugh gets his own theme. Cesaro get generic stuff. Ok then.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Its sad how much they have wasted Ziggler, criminal.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

That jobber theme


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Jackman really does love wrestling. Gotta respect the man. They even give him his own music and video.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

The only celeb who looks like he enjoys himself on wee. He's great

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Kane please tombstone these two


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ugh...


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Am I the only one hoping for a song and dance number from Hugh Jackman?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlMWVwAHll0


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

So a few kind words over twitter and they are friends now?


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Why are Dolph's hands pasty white and his face orange?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



TheGMofGods said:


> I still don't care about this.


Same here.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Jeff Jarrett hyping up the X Man movie :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



-UNDEAD- said:


> Favorite X-Men though, Psylocke is in the top 5. lol


Gambit's fucking awesome


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

SEENT LUAAAAS SEEENT LUAAAAS :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Brandough said:


> I never realized how corny Dolph Ziggler is
> 
> 
> 
> He still my hitta tho


His name is Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Who's this jobber?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Please punch Dolph Ziggler again. His career is going that way..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Cool to see the one true Based Dolph hanging with Broadway Logan.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Adolph Ziggler


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

The Wolverine reminds me of Wade Barrett 

IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWS! :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Another guest host that adds no entertainment to the show.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Hawkke said:


> I will quite admit I am far far far more excited for Bo than Adam Rose, am I truly going insane?
> 
> Boleive!


Nothing is wrong with Bo Dallas. :yum:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

why's he talking like a fruitcake??


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



xxxWBIxxx said:


> This movie doesn't look as good as the last one. Boo.


Duh. Singer hasn't made a watchable movie since X2 more than a decade ago. Plus, he gives no shits about the comics.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Is it me, or does Hugh Jackman look like Wade Barrett?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Hugh Jackman is one of the few celebrities that can come on Raw and not get booed off the back.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> Jeff Jarrett hyping up the X Man movie :mark:


Haha about to shoot on stone cold

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



-UNDEAD- said:


> Favorite X-Men though, Psylocke is in the top 5. lol


I know you are Gambit.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

That Zack Ryder plug! :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Wolverine to job the Sentinels!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

In before the obligatory 'celeb beats up the full time pro wrestler' moment


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler stop being so cringe worthy


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

That's the closest Ryder is coming to appearing on RAW any time soon.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Hey Zack Ryder got on Raw!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

COME ON ZIGGLER BEAT HIM UP :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



-UNDEAD- said:


> Favorite X-Men though, Psylocke is in the top 5. lol












We think a like bro lol

Both gambit and psylocke are my favorite


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler accepted his burial.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Technically Ryder just got tv time


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler shoot! "Swagger kicked me harder."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler be like "It was awesome that I got punched out!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Dolph Ziggler has officially turned into the MIZ tonight fpalm :lol :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ziggler is great on the mic tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ryder Mention of The Night and Magneto


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

What in the fuck


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

NAHAAHAHAUHAUUAHAIHOAIDHOAIHDOAHDOI[AHDIO AHDIOASH0WHFDIPOHJFOPAPO9FC QJWFJ9]JFC


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Top 5 X-Men List doe

1. Wolverine
2. Gambit
3. Iceman
4. 
5.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

OMFG. :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

As Magneto. That's hilarious.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Poor Sandow


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Kane save us


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

WHAT THE FUCK IS SANDOW DOING?! :duck


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

It's fucking disgusting how Sandow is getting used


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

OMFG fpalm


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

MAGNETO IN THE FUCKING HOUSE.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

lmfaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Zack Ryder made it on raw!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

LOL at Sandow ha ha ha


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS


SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS


SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS



SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS

SAINT LUIS


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao 

How low can they bury him :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Oh sweet baby jesus


Someone please strangle King.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I laughed out loud


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

*MAGNETO!!!!!*

:lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandown jesus poor guy.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

OH MY FUCKING GOD!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Dolph Hitler and Hugh Zimmerman


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Lmfaoooooo why they got my hitta Sandow dressing like this?!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

My lawd.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao vvv


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

No amount of magnetism can pick my jaw up off the floor right now.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Damien Sandow as Magneto :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

LOL BASED SANDOW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

.......I don't even............


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

What the fuck? :lmao

Ok piss break.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Da fuq is RAW?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

HUGE JACKMAN: I'M GLAD TO BE HERE TONIGHT ON RAW

*Glass breaks*

JR: BY GAWD ITS STONE COLD!, STONE COLD!

COLE, JBL, KING: JR WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE!

JR: I'm READY FOR A SLOBBERKNOCKER

AUSTIN: IF YOU WANT STONE COLD TO OPEN A CAN OF WHOOP-ASS ON HUGH JACKMAN, GIVE ME A HELL YEAH. 

CROWD: HELL YEAH!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow dressed like magneto.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*

oh my fucking god


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

That's it. I'm done. I'm fucking done,


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I wonder who is more burried - Ziggler or Sandow?


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Jesus christ Magneto sure got fat over the last few years


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Alright, I'm turning off my TV.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

And we thought it couldn't get any worse with Sandow............


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Hugh, Ziggler.... And what the fuck. 

Sandow... What did he do to get buried like this man? What did he do... fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Holy shit Sandow is done if he has any fans left :lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

OMG AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Oh no, Sandow's about to taint Magneto's legacy with his superhuman level of jobberdom.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Oh lord lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

BUT... WHY... WHY... WHY... WTF... WHY!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

"Master of Magnetism!"


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Oh my god Sandow is so good yet so buried


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Remember when Sandow lost to Cena? Me neither.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Apparently Sandow's fetish is Cosplay.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

What did Sandow do to deserve this? Lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

"Be quiet"?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I
I
I
I just..
I can't even..
Dat bucket!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

lol at SANDOW~!!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So was Titus mad that Bray stole one of his kids and he took it out on the first white guy he found?*


:lmao :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow....lol! 

Welcome to Die Hugh Jackman!


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

My Fucking goodness. fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I guess Tyrion is on suicide watch again


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

sandow is fully buried now


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Sandow making the best of a bad situation.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Oh god just get this over with we all know what's gonna happen to Sandow


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I AM MAGNETO! MASTER OF MAGNET! YOU ARE DEAD X-CHICKEN! WELCOME TO DIE!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

JBL mentioned Asteroid M. NEEEERD. :clap


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Stop saying poor sandow for fuck sake I bet he's having a blast and getting paid hefty for it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Why does Dolph always have to plug that loser Zack?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Magneto- Master of Mystery


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow buried into a commedy jobber.

And he's gonna get a beating.

The dream of a lifetime is coming true :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

No more push Sandow threads. It's McIntyre's time now. 

3MB's worse >>>>>>>>> Magneto Sandow


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

He's not finished. Yes he is. He was done after Cena pinned him.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This segment screams "Bury Sandow!!!".


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow look like biggest jabroni since hulk hogan


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Poor Sandow.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sandow has crossed the point of no return. Can't believe they're making him do this shit. Too bad.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I do like how serious Sandow is taking this.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Is it possible to get more buried than this? :lmao.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I am not the biggest Sandow fan, but he deserves better than this.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Oh, my God. Sandow... what have they done to you?

You were facing Cena for the World title months ago. What the fuck happened?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*









LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Somewhere Ian Mckellen is disgusted. Then aroused when looking at Ziggler.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



DashingRKO said:


> We think a like bro lol
> 
> Both gambit and psylocke are my favorite


Cool!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

At least Sandow is getting air-time~!!!!! :hhh2 :hhh2 :lol :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow is kind of killing it right now.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow just ask for a release please fpalm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Goddman, Sandow has so much potential to be a top heel.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Terrible episode of RAW this week. Just terrible.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

WWE... what the fuck? fpalm


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

just.. wow..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Slap him with a Kendo stick, and hes Done.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



KuroNeko said:


> Is it possible to get more buried than this? :lmao.


Getting knocked out by Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

hug it out :clap


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Couldn't they have gotten him a better costume??? It's so bad.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

can Fassbender come out and end sandow please


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

smh sandow is ruined


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

My WWE acid trip continues apparently.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

LMAO!! Idk what that is, i dont speak jive :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I feel ashamed to call myself a WWE fan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow good gosh :lol


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow looks like he's in a baby jumper.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

At least Sandow is trying to make the best out of this


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Cringe worthy


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow = Jobber Sapiens.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow man, Sandow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



KuritaDavion said:


> Somewhere Ian Mckellen is disgusted. Then aroused when looking at Ziggler.


Can someone just post a face palm image because that'd make it more awesome


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This is so over the top, it's good!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This skit died about 3 minutes ago.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This is physically making me cringe.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Why am i staying up to 4am for this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheGMofGods said:


> My WWE acid trip continues apparently.


The fuckery is strong tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Seriously though...poor Sandow fpalm

The fans are so quiet...poor fucker....save _ us Y2J : :


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

If you preorder WWE15 @ GameStop, you will get an exclusive DLC content of Damien Sandow in his Magneto costume.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

DAMIEN SANDOW IS THE NEW GROVER & PLUCKY DUCK


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

*SILENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Oh Lordy make this stop.. Poor Sandow


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Cringing so hard right now


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

To be honest I've found this hilarious :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

So Sandow is insane...K.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This is fucking awful :lmao

My god Sandow. Have some fucking dignity.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

:lel This is so bad


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

a few weeks ago my girlfriend called me a 'weirdo' for liking WWE.. this is why.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow is such a magnetic personality. :fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Pee break time.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

The best Xmen is Cable


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

just awful


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

What are they doing to him


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

i really need to be high when i watch raw.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

What the hell


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

well who tunes in to see some rasslin' anyway


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow looks to be having a good time out there I can't even lie


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This company....


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

He should use that power of magnetism to remove that shovel lodged in his ass.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> I feel ashamed to call myself a WWE fan.



It's times like these I wonder if I'm just watching it because it has become routine, or I'm just a masochist.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Silence! this has me rolling :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I-I-I- can't... it's so bad and funny


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

ok


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Remember when Sandow did that video where he made fun of cosplayers at Comic-Con?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Worst promo ever....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Okay that was pretty funny. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is so cringe worthy I've actually switched to watching baseball.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I think I'd rather watch Swoggle/Torito than this.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

neat.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Smh x 9000


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Dat' hip toss DOE! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This burial of Sandow is making Dolph's booking look like he's been booked like Steve Austin.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

I can't take it anymore :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

That was bad then became good.. weird..


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

We went from that intro at Raw to this?

Wha?


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Fucking bullshit, fuck this show. I'm done.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

68 minutes in 2 matches, 1 of which was about 90 seconds.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

How embarrassing that was. I feel so bad for Sandow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

LOL Jackman just gave a hiptoss better than 99% of the Divas


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

wow


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Reaper Jones said:


> I feel ashamed to call myself a WWE fan.


We all do when WWE does stuff like this. Those three goons at the announcers table don't help when they laugh at this stupidity.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Awww I wish zigglers pants would have ripped


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Guys. You're witnessing the worst moment in raw the past 20 years. Embrace this moment


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Jackman and Ziggler for tag champs. :troll

lolSandow :jordan5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

You think Damien Sandow wakes up in the morning just hating life? Having to do stuff like this would make me hate my life.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

loooooooooooool
this actually what you call burial


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Kevin Dunn has something to do with this..


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ran about 2 minutes too long but a fun wee segment 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Sandow burial coming up next... I won't get mad... I won't get mad... I won't get mad...


IOGKSDHBISDBNSGODOMFG! :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:

HOW DO THEY DO IT? HOW DO THEY CONTINUE FINDING WAYS TO BURY SANDOW WORSE AND WORSE EACH WEEK?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

No amount of magnetism will pull his career out of the shitter.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Is it Thursday night and am I watching Spike?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



RM Dandy said:


> Getting knocked out by Hugh Jackman.


by Hugh Jackman and Ziggler*

Good luck in your TNA run Sandow.

:lel


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

They should of had Sandow dress as Sabertooth instead.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

What a good segment :dance


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

That segment was gold. Only someone like Sandow could make something like that actually entertaining


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Now I know why I get made fun of for watching Wrestling by some friends..


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

How can this and the Wyatt promo be on the same show?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Ok I'm always being all positive and sh*t, but that was god awful...


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Wow...really....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Dolph Ziggler is looking more and more like Billy Gunn


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Segments like that are the reason why WWE will not bring in new viewership.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Eric Young is a bigger joke and HE got a title.fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

You can wait. You can see. :cena3 Didn't beat him in vain. Just got to wait and see.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

:hhh2 :hhh2 :hhh2


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow made that amazing in my opinion .. Damn he needs to do more >.<.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Guys. You're witnessing the worst moment in raw the past 20 years. Embrace this moment


I wouldn't go that far remember GTV and Katie Vick?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Reaper Jones said:


> I feel ashamed to call myself a WWE fan.


 This will be on all the entertainment news show tomorrow and people will continue to think I'm retarded for watching wrestling. This shit is what the general public sees.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Did Sandow do something to Triple H?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

WWE Reality Era, where kids wearing masks singing with a Hawaiian fucker and G rated segments involving a heel dressed up like a super villain getting his ass kicked by an actor is of the norm.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

That was just awful.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

My dear brothers, we are witnessing the most shit Raw ever.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Evolution, shit's getting real :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> He should use that power of magnetism to remove that shovel lodged in his ass.


even the real magneto could do that


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Don't panic, BnB vs RVD will save this show


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought that was funny as hell. I am pretty baked though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

kariverson said:


> How can this and the Wyatt promo be on the same show?


Variety

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

shield the real bubba


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

This is absolute horse shit. Well, bright side is we still have Santino later!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



genocide_cutter said:


> The best Xmen is Cable


Cable is the man too!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

AHAHAHAH, that segment was so ridiculous, yet so funny!

Loved that magneto!


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

What kind of waste of TV time?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

The Has-been stars of Evolution = Fruit Puffs


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Sandow Sandwich said:


> Fucking bullshit, fuck this show. I'm done.


How much does someone wanna bet that hes not done?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



SP103 said:


> This skit died about 3 minutes ago.


It died before it even started.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> IOGKSDHBISDBNSGODOMFG! :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:
> 
> HOW DO THEY DO IT? HOW DO THEY CONTINUE FINDING WAYS TO BURY SANDOW WORSE AND WORSE EACH WEEK?


I FUCKING KNOW, RIGHT? WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Timpatriot said:


> Don't panic, BnB vs RVD will save this show


If you're waiting for an RVD match to save the show then we're in trouble.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

So the announcers are acting like Evolution never backed down from fights before? Christ they must have short memories its exactly what they used to do, they are HEELS for crying out loud


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Looking forward to BNB vs RVD.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



xxxWBIxxx said:


> Is it Thursday night and am I watching Spike?


Are You Not SPORTS ENTERTAINED? :vince5


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Segements like that is why I don't tell people I watch wrestling


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Tardbasher12 said:


> LOL


Dick Foley. :lel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Sandow even got pinned in the jobber match on Smackdown fuuck


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



KuritaDavion said:


> If you're waiting for an RVD match to save the show then we're in trouble.


I was more focused on a convincing BnB win


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

It really does annoy me that Reigns gets super booking over the other two just because he has a good "look"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Finally a segment beat the A-Team as the worst I've seen.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Rom Reigns and his two acolytes :hhh2 :hhh2 :hhh2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Reigns/Orton better not main event. I can't think of a more boring contest.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns... that'll put butts in the seats.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

someone should check on pyro.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Hugh Jackman was terrible tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Rollins and Ambrose are the true gems of The Shield. I prefer Rollins, but I'm not sure which of the two will have a better WWE career.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



amhlilhaus said:


> even the real magneto could do that


But not Ultimate Magneto. He jobbed to Cyclops.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND*



Sandow Sandwich said:


> I FUCKING KNOW, RIGHT? WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Remember when people were saying Sandow's time will come after his 5-star classic with Cena on RAW last year? Yeah, me too.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



TripleG said:


> You think Damien Sandow wakes up in the morning just hating life? Having to do stuff like this would make me hate my life.


probably not, he makes good change to have his dream career turn him into a joke


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I laughed..


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

that was pointless and went on too long, however that was not a "burial" they always feed someone to a celebrity guest, its like losing a comedy match to Santino, it means nothing.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Do u guys think we will get more El Torito vs. Hornswoggle tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



El Capitano said:


> It really does annoy me that Reigns gets super booking over the other two just because he has a good "look"


Rollins is the better of the three as far as in ring skills go lol I agree..Reigns is getting the book cuz of the look


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Sandow jobbing = bst fr bsnss


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Where's Barret :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



Londrick said:


> Hugh Jackman was terrible tonight.


Shh.... Catalanatto can hear you...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

That segment was great but they should've rolled out Zack Ryder as Charles Xavier in that wheelchair he was driving around in after Kane pushed him off the stage.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Hmm. I'm wondering why Reigns is getting a singles match. I'm guessing there's going to be interference and a massive beat down... Fuckery in the end. Good that Reigns is getting another singles opportunity. Orton is an excellent choice for a sparring partner.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I regret not sleeping when I was tired 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



Londrick said:


> Hugh Jackman was terrible tonight.


It's not just Hugh Jackman, it's every guest host. None of them bring entertainment to the product, and they're the reason why 2009 is considered to be such a horrible year.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Paul Heyman ‏@HeymanHustle 

My client @WWECesaro and I are next! @WWE #RAW


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Do u guys think we will get more El Torito vs. Hornswoggle tonight?


We'll probably get our 800th Santino vs. Fandango match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Clique said:


> Are You Not SPORTS ENTERTAINED? :vince5











:vince2


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Clique said:


> Are You Not SPORTS ENTERTAINED? :vince5


Rant. Rant. Rant. No.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



RM Dandy said:


> by Hugh Jackman and Ziggler*
> 
> Good luck in your TNA run Sandow.
> 
> :lel


At this point Sandow would be better off in TNA. At least in TNA he will not get buried every week.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Do u guys think we will get more El Torito vs. Hornswoggle tonight?


Are you kidding thats a PPV caliber match


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Maybe sandow can job to Raw special guest Todd Chrisley in the future.p


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



Londrick said:


> Hugh Jackman is terrible.


Fixed.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> It's not just Hugh Jackman, it's every guest host. None of them bring entertainment to the product, and they're the reason why 2009 is considered to be such a horrible year.



:vince$


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

You have to admit it, Sandow was giving it all at this segment. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I'm glad Reigns is getting more Singles Matches, it'll help him improve in the end.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



Annihilus said:


> that was pointless and went on too long, however that was not a "burial" they always feed someone to a celebrity guest, its like losing a comedy match to Santino, it means nothing.


 It is time they gave him something, but they have ruined this character. Did he peep into Steph's dressing room or something? He needs to go backstage and snap over having to do that.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Cesaro next. Please tell me they changed his theme.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

All we need is El Torito vs Hornswoggle and a 12 man Divas tag match to solidify this RAW as the worst in years.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Joseph92 said:


> At this point Sandow would be better off in TNA. At least in TNA he will not get buried every week.


Whatever, just get him off my screen.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Well that was silly and went on a little long. Expected it to be pretty much a throwaway regardless. Sandow deserves better but he atleast he looked like he was making the best of things though.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I hope cameramen recieved the word from trips asking for every camera plan to be on roman reigns :hhh2 :hhh2 :hhh2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

if they do cesaro/swagger again...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Did Swagger get a brock lesnar hair cut?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Nikki jealous of Brie? Gotta watch Total Divas this week...


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



iKingAces said:


> We all do when WWE does stuff like this. Those three goons at the announcers table don't help when they laugh at this stupidity.


I like how you called them goons. :ex:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Fingers crossed for Thwagger!! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

The theme music that should be Cesaro's, fuck the UnAmericans!


They should have gave Jack his old theme back, and let Cesaro get this theme.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Swagger does not deserve that entrance music.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Swagger vs Cesaro again?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



ZachS22 said:


> Are you kidding thats a PPV caliber match


Are you kidding? Thats a Wrestlemania/Summerslam worth match, not any PPV.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Wow Swagger looks fat.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:maury @ All of the "This makes me feel embarrassed and ashamed to be a wrestling fan" comments.

Like anyone gives a fuck, and people. will forever make fun of you. :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*










Now it's Heyman time :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Listen to that sea of boredom for Swagger.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

nothing but jobbers for the past hour... whose swagger being fed to this time


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Remember when wrestlers like Lance Storm claimed they knew so much and that Sandow would be champion and wasn't getting buried by Cena?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

this theme should use for Cesaro...


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Can actually see Swagger winning tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

What happened to Swagger hair? Jeez


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Well... we all know what time it is now.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Who the fuck allows promos like that onto the product?
Sandow


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Jack Thwagger?

Either Cesaro, her fat mark on this forum or it's piss break 2.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I wish they did the Heyman/Colter thing as a replacement of Hugh now.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

This is the reality era, bitches.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*










:lmao


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Seems like last Friday's Smackdown was pretty good


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Paul and Dutch... :mark:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Opening aside, It's been a pretty boring opening hour. Hopefully it gets better from here.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Swagger does not deserve that entrance music.


They should've phased him out and given him an ambassador role instead of breaking up him and Cesaro.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR DID SOMETHING AT WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Did you know that Heyman's client, Brock Lesnar, conquered the streak?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Here we go with Heyman fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

[email protected]


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



LigerJ81 said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

meh this match again...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

So can idiots please stop saying that Cena is the reason Sandow is where he's at today?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> i really need to be high when i watch raw.





*Eternity* said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao





KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao





BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Okay that was pretty funny. :lol





ACSplyt said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao





Simply Flawless said:


> LOL Jackman just gave a hiptoss better than 99% of the Divas





Arthurgos said:


> Sandow made that amazing in my opinion .. Damn he needs to do more >.<.





D-Bag said:


> I thought that was funny as hell. I am pretty baked though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Clique said:


> Are You Not SPORTS ENTERTAINED? :vince5



This is exactly it!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

Swagger's entrance music is more over than he was during his World Title reign.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lol Heyman's a funny guy.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Heyman is too fucking funny.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Holy shit, didn't someone just post this joke?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Yes :lol


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Heyman is great, as always


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Oh Heyman :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Heyman :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I knew it. :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

He's the best. <3


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao fucking Heyman


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

He totally stole the joke from the Funny Wrestling Pics thread :lmao Genius!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

What did Brock do again?????


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao

MIKE WHO?

MY CLIENT :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao HEYMAN


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Why would you people fall for that?

I love Paul. He's a national treasure.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I could've sworn that I heard that joke in the funny pictures thread


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lol:duck:ti:lol

Well played, Paul.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> :lmao



I would have went with "The Underjobber" but :lol:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*

i must meet heyman in my lifetime


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I laughed my ass off at Heyman's joke.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Pretty sure I saw that joke in the funny thread


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

HEYMAN WITH THAT JOKE :lmao :lmao :lmao

This dude is the GOAT


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Heyman's been on the forum!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Heyman :trolling


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Heyman :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Crowd: Who's there

Heyman: Mike

Heyman: Mike Tyson

Crowd: Wut?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

How is Heyman talking about Brock and breaking the streak helping Cesaro?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Does anyone even care about the Streak anymore?


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Heyman the real not like that jabroni dalium snadown


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Sweet fucking christ I love Paul Heyman.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

paul heyman is the goaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I dont have to be stoned to die of laughter from heymans promos:ex::ex:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Heyman is one of the few people capable of putting "knock knock" jokes over.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Terrible entrance music.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

Mike who?

My client, Brock Lesner....

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

I definately see Cesaro/Lesnar at SummerSlam.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That jacket and towel looks weird on Toni.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

damn the theme is god damn awful


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Paul Heyman be lurking these forums. :heyman


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Perry Saturn's theme never sounded better.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Paul has viewed the Funny Pictures thread.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

CESARO :mark:

Let's bury $wag-ger once and for all.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

The Real Americans theme fit Cesaro a million time better. Not sure why... it didn't sound American though.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cesaro lose the ice skating threads


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cesaro's new theme reminds me of Perry Saturn.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Found in the Funny Wrestling Pictures thread.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

boo, give this theme to Jack Swagger it sucks. 


Why is Cesaro not doing his gun salute? What are they doing to my Cesaro. *weeps*


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I actually don't mind his music but everytime I hear it I still think Perry Saturn is coming out.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God that theme is such shit. 

And no reaction for Cesaro.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



RM Dandy said:


> Whatever, just get him off my screen.


Fuck off.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Biff Tanner vs a balding disco star


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

From TnaCreative's Twitter
_We have a joke. His financial running of ECW._


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

wwffans123 said:


> damn the theme is god damn awful


Agreed.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

cesaro's theme sucks dick and, i hate saint louis


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



RM Dandy said:


> :lmao
> 
> MIKE WHO?
> 
> MY CLIENT :lmao


 I was waiting for the old Mike Hunt joke.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I honestly can't decide what's worse. Cesaro's theme music or that billie Jean jacket SMH.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cesaro with that Karelin strength... :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Last week, Cesaro's theme made me say WTF is this shiet..

This week, Cesaro's theme made me turn up the volume on my TV!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*

CESARO!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:davey Heyman's stand-up :davey*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HAND...*



witchblade000 said:


> Heyman's been on the forum!


It wouldn't shock me if Heyman DID browse this forum to get a gauge of what we say


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck this, playing mount and blade. Sorry Flair.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> God that theme is such shit.
> 
> And no reaction for Cesaro.


Pretty sure nobody so far, except for Cena, got a reaction tonight.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Heyman just went over


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Sandow Sandwich said:


> Fuck off.


Told you guys he wasnt done


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Arcade said:


> :maury @ All of the "This makes me feel embarrassed and ashamed to be a wrestling fan" comments.
> 
> Like anyone gives a fuck, and people. will forever make fun of you. :lmao


Ya, that's what i'm saying xD. Ppl is so serious these days. :duck. 

Just live do whateva and enjoy life man. :dance


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

Crowd seems already dead


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cesaro and Heyman definitely not gelling together. At all. It's fucking up Cesaro's momentum. Personally, this was also a bad time to get rid of Antonio. Heyman saying "Antonio Cesaro" as opposed to just Cesaro is a little more impactful for me. 

The jacket and towel are terrible. His entrance has nothing to do with the music. 

Ooh. And I'm even bored during this match...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowd is friggin awful.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought St. Louis was better than this.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

This crowd sucks.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Sandow Sandwich said:


> Fuck off.


Sorry, I've run out of butthurt cream unk2


JOBBERTAKER

*clap clap clap clap clap clap*

JOBBERTAKER

*clap clap clap clap clap clap*

JOBBERTAKER

*clap clap clap clap clap clap*

JOBBERTAKER

*clap clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Pretty sure nobody so far, except for Cena, got a reaction tonight.


This crowd sucks.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

There need to be the best of Paul Heyman DVD.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Guess Sandow magnetized the life from this crowd, totally dead.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

dead crowd. wwe totally killed any momentum face cesaro had.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Impressive record for Mike Lient. One match and he beats the Streak?! Impressive!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dat Uppercut. :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not liking the Cesaro / Heyman alliance...seems like dead flies tonight...his push seems to deflate and WWE needs to fix this..fans are beginning to seem like they don't give a shit anymore.....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! Heyman has the stache! 

That match was awful though.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Heyman with the mustache. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice finish! Haha!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

they Screwd Cesaro just by the fucking awful theme


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He just lost to a german suplex


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Why do we have this now, and on smackdown... why not at extreme rules?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

What a shit match it was 10 times better on Smackdown.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Jbl only tries to get himself over, he's fucking awful

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Wtf? He won with a German suplex? :wall


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

german suplex gets the pin
I can die now


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Inb4 Cesaro squashes Swagger, and ms thwagger complains


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

These matches have been terrible tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro just pulled a deadlift german suplex on a 270 pound man. That's fucking amazing.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

My grandmother could have kicked out of that.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Turn the Volume up on his Theme WWE


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cesaro getting another win over Swagger. Que Jack Thwagger having a moan :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan feud please


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SWAGGER BURIED WITH A GERMAN SUPLEX PIN :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


MUHAHUSHBUAHUSAHSAUASHUAHSAUSAH :lel


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh silly me. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That's it? The hell is WWE doing?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

They somehow managed to fuck up this feud really badly, wow.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Swagger has the worst barber EVER! That is one bad hair cut!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everytime I see a german suplex makes me smile wish it was used more.


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman with that mustache submission :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crowd is on tape delay. Sandow asked for silence and here it is.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Worst German suplex of all time.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

What in the world


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Swagger just lost to a german suplex.


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

everytime I hear cesaros music I think a hockey team scored a goal some where


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

What is it with all these short matches tonight?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

German Suplex :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

What a lame finish, Swagger could have kicked out of that shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cesaro push doesn't seem to be working ...the theme..the combo of him and Heyman...so far not so good


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

This theme is fucking awful.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The theme that Swagger uses is for the "Real Americans", not necessarily just Swagger, it's not really something they could have kayfabe just let Cesaro "keep"
#dealwithit

Yes that music for Cesaro isn't that great, but it is what it is.



The shovel is strong on this Raw tonight...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I really feel worst for @Jack_Thwagger than Jack Swagger.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

awful match, their SD match showed that it can be done right

I think Colter forgot to stop Cesaro there the first time


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Inb4 the swagger fan.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Seriously what a got fucking awful theme. Themes have so be instantly recognizable for the surprise factor and such, that just sounds terrible.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Longer matches please.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

I need to see what Thwagger's reaction is to this.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

This Raw has sucked so bad.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuckers cut Bray's entrance


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Inb4 the swagger fan.


:lmao Can't wait for her :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Please WWE. Change Cesaro's theme.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cesaro's match with Swagger on Smackdown was far better.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> God that theme is such shit.
> 
> And no reaction for Cesaro.


That's because that theme sucked the life out of the crowd. 


Why couldn't they just let him keep the theme he had at WrestleMania, the crowd was eating that theme up with Cesaro's victory that night, doing the gun salute pose in all.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena is such a terrible actor


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Uh those kids don't sound like a very good choir they're all over the fucking place


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I MISSED THIS! :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck me...this whole sing along is getting old to me lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

House Of 1000 Corpses/Devil's Rejects meets Children of the Corn


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit that Wyatt family segment was so damn freaky......and excellent


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Swiss Superman beat the All-American Real American with a German suplex.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

John cena is about to go bang out nikki real quick


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What are the chances of Austin appearing on RAW this year?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Cena :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena mad


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

He's turning heel.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Renee looking hot as always :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Swaggers was like "I was booked to lost for a fucking German Suplex?" :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

There you have it folks! JOHN CENA HAS LOST HIS SMILE.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Cens denying Renee? Fuck you cunt, die.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is the big baby Kal-El going to cry? Has he lost his smile?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO Wyatts laugh is so contagious! LMAO :lmao


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

Cena turned heel on Renee, that bastard


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

RENEE YOUNG YOU SO HOT FUCK ME PLEASE FUCK ME MY BODY IS READY


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well. I'm glad I got lost coming home from a meeting so I missed that awkward horseshit at the beginning of raw.

This kids.. is garbage.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Look at Cena, can't you tell he's shaken


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Drew's Old Theme


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cesaro theme is very TNA-ish... I prefered real American's theme.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> The Swiss Superman beat the All-American Real American with a German suplex.


kayfabe


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope this boards biggest Swagger mark shows up... so I can add insult to injury and ram some "Push Drew McIntyre" down his/her throat!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Drew McIntyre's first theme playing in the Legend's House commercial?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> The Swiss Superman beat the All-American Real American with a German suplex.


Switzerland borders Germany anyway


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol wwe using McIntyre's old theme for their promos

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If I was asked a question about something that supposedly "just happened" aka over an hour ago, I would not answer it, too.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Swaggers was like "I was booked to lost for a fucking German Suplex?" :lmao


He was probably too high to care


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena AAing children in goat masks as the closing segment please.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There is a PPV this week right?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RM Dandy said:


> He's turning heel.


And Damien Sandow's about to win the WWE World title.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Swagger/Cesaro fued is fucked. Cesaro's momentum has been officially killed. And Sandow is buried beyond what a burial is.

Yipee.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Cena not making a move on Renee he must be turning heel. My prediction is that El Torito and Hornswoggle have another match later tonight and Cena comes out and violently destroys them both, cementing his heel turn.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

More Bray/Cena please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is going to go overboard with that song and kill it off fast.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so is john cena gonna start coming out in black and white t shirts and black jean shorts


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Cena not making a move on Renee he must be turning heel. My prediction is that El Torito and Hornswoggle have another match later tonight and Cena comes out and violently destroys them both, cementing his heel turn.


Not gonna lie, I'd mark out for that.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's going to get to the point where

"moments ago, we showed you a moments ago clip about the match from moments ago. Let's take a quick look back, at when we showed you that clip...moments ago"


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

If cody loses to del rio, wow.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> And Damien Sandow's about to win the WWE World title.


Never put a limit to...


THEEEEEEEEEE


JOBBEEEEEERRRRRRRRRTAKEERRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Damn Cena not making a move on Renee he must be turning heel. My prediction is that El Torito and Hornswoggle have another match later tonight and Cena comes out and violently destroys them both, cementing his heel turn.


If anything that would make him a fan favorite


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> There is a PPV this week right?


They aren't PPV's anymore. They're "Special Events."


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> There is a PPV this week right?


Apparently so, although there's only been one reference to it right at the beginning of the show.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Holy shit that Wyatt family segment was so damn freaky......and excellent


 yes, and now they will run it into the ground.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

That Bray Wyatt promo is exactly why Cena doesn't want to have kids.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The Raw is bad man bad.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder how John Cena would look with a high crew cut, dyed bright blond, with some face paint on his face. 






I think John Cena could make a perfect Surfer Sting.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

There it is again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

why are they showing the mask...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> Never put a limit to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're really trying to get that over. 'A' for effort.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd frost Renee's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Kane is coming, guys...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So let me guess, Steph will come out, Daniel will come out and we'll cut to the back and NO MASK! OMG!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So people don't think to hold an exorcism to rid WWE of the demon Kane?


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Kevin Dunn is trying to be all David Lynch on us with those shots of Kane's mask.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Please be new mask. No? Okay


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A hand reaches in and grabs the Kane mask. It's Jim Carrey.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess Bryan is off tonight too right?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I think Kane is debuting a new mask tonight and attire, calling it!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Worst Raw since that draft...like literally nothing is happening.Shit main event to look forward to aswell.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

WWE is going to make Cody a heel. Not smart.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Kane needs this mask again


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> RENEE YOUNG YOU SO HOT FUCK ME PLEASE FUCK ME MY BODY IS READY


#TheThristIsReal


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

stephanie main eventing?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Betrayal from Goldust, match @ Extreme Rules and then they both fuck off to TNA.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Jobber entrances for both.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Goldust needs to get electrocuted again


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Golddust heel turn pleeease


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cody will lose after Del Rio hits Goldust somehow. Cody will attack Goldust after the match which will solidify his heel turn. Cody Rhodes vs Goldust will then make the pre-show.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> If I was asked a question about something that supposedly "just happened" aka over an hour ago, I would not answer it, too.


Why? Just imagine to tell a person who wants to see Flair, Cena o Bryan getting a "Damien Magneto" at an answer. :lmao


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

BigEMartin said:


> WWE is going to make Cody a heel. Not smart.


As long as Cody is getting TV time, I'm fine.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Goldust's paint edges are sharper than Steve Harvey's edge's!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> #TheThristIsReal


#HeDehydrated


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cody's attire: 9/10


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If Kane isn't debuting new attire, then those little segments of his mask are pointless.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

This Raw is so bad. fpalm


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

We want Kane chant lol.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> Goldust needs to get electrocuted again


You did not just say that. Tell me you did not just say that.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Uh those kids don't sound like a very good choir they're all over the fucking place


Probably done on purpose. They can't be sounding TOO good! It's supposed to be that creepy off-key kid song.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

What was that chant?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Sandow Sandwich said:


> This Raw is so bad. fpalm


You said you were done like 70pages ago... come on man


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Brandough said:


> #HeDehydrated


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounded like _We Want Sting_.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> You did not just say that. Tell me you did not just say that.


He needs to get tourette's again.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Arrogant Mog said:


> I think Kane is debuting a new mask tonight and attire, calling it!


I really hope you're right!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

"WE WANT KANE" chant going


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

So does this bummer are mean something big happens at the end?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Decent match, but it'll take something super to get the crowd back into tonight.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone else hear those "we want Sting" chants


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Cody's boots are dumb and weird.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:delrio


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Cody's wearing undwear, this is awful


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cody taps. Great.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cody tapped. Heel turn incoming.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Cody loses to a worthless jobber


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Aaaaaand burial.

:delrio


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cody and ADR could have a GREAT match with the time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was just there.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Alberto changes his theme like every week now


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Future HOFer del Rio scores another victory!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bosh4


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WWE never decide about using the normal or remixed theme of Del Rio.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like Cody Rhodes vs Goldust won't be making the Extreme Rules pre-show =(


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Takertheman said:


> Cody loses to a worthless jobber


Cody isn't anything above a jobber himself. ADR has far more credibility at this point.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Goldust needs to get electrocuted again


He needs to be like his old 90s self, mysterious. 


There also needs to be a new female to fill the shoes of Marlena and Luna.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why you mad at Goldust, Cody?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DUDE. NO FUCKING REACTION WHAT SO EVER.

It's like an empty arena or some shit.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Cody tapped. Heel turn incoming.


He puts on the mustache and becomes a monster again.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

How bad would you guys mark out if Kane came out in this attire tonight?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm tempted to flip over to NBA playoffs


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Calling it now, Kane finds Sandow's Magneto costume and we get the new demon.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder when we will see Cody vs Goldust. Should be a very good match, hope they will get 10+ minutes


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Takertheman said:


> Cody loses to a worthless jobber


Cody's The worthless Jobber

Del rio is the Multitime World champion


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

There was no reason to care and crowd showed that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait..Del Rio's theme changed? is he turning...................FACE? :adr lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

At least Kane managed to do a proper Tombstone on D-Bry, something the Undertaker couldn't manage on Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> How bad would you guys mark out if Kane came out in this attire tonight?


I'd simply die.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't complain much nowadays but this shit has been awful with nothing redeemable about it other than the weirdness of the opening segment.

Where's Flair? Wasn't he advertised?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

BruceLeGorille said:


> RENEE YOUNG YOU SO HOT FUCK ME PLEASE FUCK ME MY BODY IS READY


What would u guys do if Renee Young came into the room u are in right now and said 'Turn this shit off right now, and go to bed with me." Would u guys tell her no?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> How bad would you guys mark out if Kane came out in this attire tonight?


I'd piss on my self, figuratively.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

they must be deliberately making the middle of raw so shitty that the opening promo looks even better by comparison


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

When was the last time Goldust did a Shattered Dreams? That finisher was great.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What would u guys do if Renee Young came into the room u are in right now and said 'Turn this shit off right now, and go to bed with me." Would u guys tell her no?


I'd answer "Lol fuck off, making Sandow marks mad on WF is better than sex".


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bookockey said:


> Calling it now, Kane finds Sandow's Magneto costume and we get the new demon.


:moyes8

You went full retard... NEVER GO FULL RETARD!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE even screwing Johnny Curtis over on the App..


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What would u guys do if Renee Young came into the room u are in right now and said 'Turn this shit off right now, and go to bed with me." Would u guys tell her no?


 I'd be all over her and give her the best minute of my life.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What would u guys do if Renee Young came into the room u are in right now and said 'Turn this shit off right now, and go to bed with me." Would u guys tell her no?


"In a minute; Renee Young is on TV."


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> I'd piss on my self, figuratively.


I think I would pass out, miss the entire thing, wake up, read about it, and pass out again.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What would u guys do if Renee Young came into the room u are in right now and said 'Turn this shit off right now, and go to bed with me." Would u guys tell her no?


Of course i'd tell her no, I'm waiting for naitch :flair4 :flair4


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This Raw is so forgettable.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What would u guys do if Renee Young came into the room u are in right now and said 'Turn this shit off right now, and go to bed with me." Would u guys tell her no?


You tarded? Only thing I want to see tonight is the IC tournament match, and I can youtube that shit in a week.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Why you mad at Goldust, Cody?


I know right, what the heck?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I'm tempted to flip over to NBA playoffs


Trust me you don't want to


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

what a fitting theme song for Extreme Rules


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bryan shield vrs Kane Wyatt family tommorow main event for Smackdown and I'll be there wooooo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> He needs to be like his old 90s self, mysterious.
> 
> 
> There also needs to be a new female to fill the shoes of Marlena and Luna.


(Y)


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LEGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman whispering sweet nothings into Cesaro's ear.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Holy shit at Cesaro's leg muscles,


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rusev Crush Time.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

CJ :mark:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

not again...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It's Lana...and she's in the Danger Zone.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Lana!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lana

:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Another shitty match


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What jobber will Rusev be squashing in under 3 minutes this week?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lana just loves to show dat ass breh.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cesaro to attack RVD.
Lana. :wall


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good heavens that Lana.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lana! :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That little turn gets me every time!! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*LANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNA*  YUMMMMMMMMMMMMY


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*what have I missed so far?*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's Extreme Rules, do any of these matches even have stipulations?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DON'T "WHAT" LANA!*


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "In a minute; Renee Young is on TV."


:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Beewbs!
Borg!
What more do you want!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Existence is futile?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Lana.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lenny Lana


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Inb4 the forum jizzes over Lana.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Russians don't talk like that. Or look like that.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Time to google those naked pictures of Lana again.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought we were going to get dancing Rusev already..


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Star Trek references huh?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

supreme bean?


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Lana's more of a badass than most of the guys on the roster.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

GOAT theme.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Rusev!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That's some epic cleavage

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

TJQ said:


> What jobber will Rusev be squashing in under 3 minutes this week?


Xavier Woods


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck off Rusev. Probably the shittiest thing in WWE today.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

No fucks to give about Lana ever since she stopped saying "vnimaniye!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is so dated, it is ridiculous. But at least she's hot.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess no pre-show. Good.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

how many times do we have to see this match.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

We see Rusev as a big guy... Santino sees him as a potential dance partner.


----------



## fanofwwepaige (Apr 9, 2014)

there was a WE WANT PAIGE Chant.

Where is my enchanting raven haired lady?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They can't even mix up the jobbers for Rusev.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I have heard from 'someone Russian' that Lana makes a ton of simple mistakes in her promos.

I wonder if WWE is aware of this or if they just don't care because no one will notice.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Truth or Consequences! :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

JBL Hahahaha


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The 80s called. They want their gimmick back.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R.I.P Xavier Woods.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

4:00


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

THAT LANA!!! :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The match will end at 9:44 PM to sell the PPV match.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Here comes the future jobber.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

So glad they gave up on woods, he's hopless

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh shit! I thought Cesaro and Heyman were making out.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why are they ruining Xavier like this, that dude is fucking awesome :[


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Beewbs!
> Borg!
> What more do you want!


Beewbs!
Borg!
Battlestar Galactica!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW ..this crowd SUXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :lol :lol

I can hear crickets lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> I thought we were going to get dancing Rusev already..


Nah, that comes after :cena3 buries him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus, Lana's legs...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ever since Damien Sandow yelled "silence" this crowd has been very SILENT.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Shamans said:


> *what have I missed so far?*


MY OPPORTUNITY! :bryan2

Damien Sandow cosplaying Magneto. I'm not joking.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey look it's Rocky IV everyone.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Xavier was so much better on NXT. Awesome development system.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev is working for Donald Sterling.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

all in all... said:


> supreme bean?


ahahahah, that's what I heard too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just came in to say that homeboy is giving me George Zimmerman teas. Not intimidating at all.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> 4:00


Fuck this moronic fuck. And his fucking rat faced friend.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol Rusev gets destroyed


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Still don't get why they'd bring Xavier to just get squashed


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I think R-Truth is under appreciated here, i like him.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Shamans said:


> *what have I missed so far?*


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Lana grows on me week by week. She's killer at that Russian ice queen routine.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Get this bloody neckbearded barefoot romanian off my screen.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The crowd looks bored. As. SHIT. 

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

fanofwwepaige said:


> there was a WE WANT PAIGE Chant.
> 
> Where is my enchanting raven haired lady?


No, there wasn't.


I can't believe this match is going to be on a ppv.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

I still mark for Truth or Consequences :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WTF are they talking about? Lana's bweebs won that match.

Speaking of that-Game of Thrones is all 70's style..


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

4:00


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Where... is... Bryan... need... entertainment...


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

If this handicap leads to an R Truth heel turn, it will be worth it.

Still holding out hope.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Lana closing her fist signals Rusev that the crowd is nodding off."
-_Exposed!: Pro Wrestling's Greatest Secrets_


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Nope Cenas not turning heel.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Cena to turn heel by telling the Make a Wish Foundation to fuck off.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't wait for this match at Extreme Rules!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Look, it's Super Cena!


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Lana has a better theme than Cesaro.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That's Cenas heel turn gone again


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another make a wish plug to make Cena look good


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JOHN CENA IS THE ONLY PERSON IN THE WWE WHO DOES MAKE A WISH! 


Typical WWE.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

About that heel turn...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

LIKE CENA, LIKE CENA!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah heel turn LMAO


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah that's great, now show the other wrestlers granting wishes.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Watch this stuff that John Cena does, he's such a gnarly dude. 

:vince$:cena3


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

God i miss Xavier Wood's Get Funky theme


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd fucking laugh and mark out if Bray Wyatt was doing a Make A Wish lol : :


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

raw has been on for nearly 2 hours and we have had maybe 25 minutes of in ring action


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Cena make-a-wish.... :fpalm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Dat Cena motivation....


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

As much as I hate the super cena character, I see the make a wish stuff and I feel bad. Cena does a hell of a lot on his off time for those kids.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SandyRavage said:


> So glad they gave up on woods, he's hopless
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol, when has WWE believe in the guy?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Its a good thing im a diagnosed psychopath (ASPD)... dont feel empathy at all for those kids and I still hate Cena.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

LOL. I'm a horrible person.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

This Raw has been boring as hell. WWE has lost a shit ton of momentum since Wrestlemania. Mainly due to the timing of Daniel and Brie's wedding and the tragic passing of his father. Extreme Rules won't be good.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

John Cena to turn heel by euthanasing a make a wish kid with the STF.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I still hate your character, Cena.


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

and thats why cena will never turn heel


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This economy is so tough that the kid hesitated to trade his wish for those products.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

LOLOLLOLOLO THE BLACK HADYCAPED GUY GOING CRAZY HAHAHAH THATS MY BOY


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG Renee back again :woolcock


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

radiatedrich said:


> Cena to turn heel by telling the Make a Wish Foundation to fuck off.


 That would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is Renee so perfect? Why? Why? Whyyyy?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, Cena's definitely turning heel. 

Since the show has been totally shit, I'll post something that is more entertaining for 3 hours straight than this terrible show.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh no they're using cena doing nice things to promote a worthy charity oh god its so awful. Fucking grow up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm diggin' all the Renee tonight, my girls delicious as fuck.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

has cena done a make a wish for a blind kid? "u can't c me?"


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> Its a good thing im a diagnosed psychopath (ASPD)... dont feel empathy at all for those kids and I still hate Cena.


You sound like a miserable, small person who is tough behind a keyboard.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RVD gets a reaction/pop no matter what


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

please make rvd A REAL AMERICAN


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Weed the people!!!!!


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Turn Cena heel tho.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

RVD to become a real American?


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Am I evil for wanting to see them show those kids with Bray at the end of the show?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RVD and Swagger to form Weed the people.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Jesus I love renee


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Ermahgad, you guiz!

Cena with DAT exploitation, blerrrgh!


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Noooooo rvd join them


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

rvd always lit up or something lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Thwagger to screw RVD and handle Barrett the win.

:banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So ....Cesaro to prolly kick RVD's ass? 

And come on RVD, join ZEB damnit!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

TJQ said:


> I'm diggin' all the Renee tonight, my girls delicious as fuck.


Damn Renee looking at Zeb all weird. I think Zeb getting some of Renee tonight!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Yep, Cena's definitely turning heel.
> 
> Since the show has been totally shit, I'll post something that is more entertaining for 3 hours straight than this terrible show.


:lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Renee, can you get anymore beautiful?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't be the only one who doesn't like RVD. His shtick has been boring for years


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks anyway...but I appreciate the offer, thanks anyway for the offer, I'm going to continue being RVD.. Thanks.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What The Hell RVD turning down possible Free Pot from Swagger.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd bet Zeb's moustache has St. Louis BBQ sauce on the west end and Carolina style on the East side.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

How long into the match before RVD botches?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BNB as a Real American?


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Best RVD promo ever!! lololooolololololololololol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RVD not winning Swagger & Cesaro now both after him


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

You people act like you've never seen a woman before...


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

GIVE ME THE FUCKING DIVAS OR SHIELD/EVOLUTION!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Godzilla :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Yep, Cena's definitely turning heel.
> 
> Since the show has been totally shit, I'll post something that is more entertaining for 3 hours straight than this terrible show.


FUCKIN' TAKER AND STONE COLD :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I bet even the make a wish kids voted for Cena 3 on 1 on the app last week.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought commercials with dubstep died in 2012.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Yep, Cena's definitely turning heel.
> 
> Since the show has been totally shit, I'll post something that is more entertaining for 3 hours straight than this terrible show.


Vince: Kane

*Austin: Kane!*

Vince: Undertaker

*Austin: Undertaker!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3MB App promo just now, more entertaining than this episode of Raw in 45 seconds.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd want RVD with Colter. 

I mean..

Paul Heyman (HEEL, obv) with (Trying to turn face??) Cesaro VERSUS Zeb (HEEL) and RVD (obvious Face)


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't wait for the king of the monsters!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Only REASON i like Rusev is to see that BODY of LANA


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Hell, a 20 minute D-Bry promo might excite me at this point.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

WWE with dat logic:

YOU might hate Cena, but these dying children love him!

See, if you hate Cena, then you hate dying children as well!

You don't hate dying children, do you? :vince6


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

i just wanna see kanes new attire


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

This stupid shit again


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Can we stop the battle of the Midgets, please. #PushSlater


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, Los Ritardados VS 3 Men Jobbing.

Heroin break.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

..........why?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Again? Fuck.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

El Torito vs Hornswoggle?
Alright, I can't do this anymore.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG YES THE EPIC FEUD CONTINUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Horswoggle turned heel? I feel like I've missed something.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol WeeLC match


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

At least its pre show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Godzilla :mark:




:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCKS SAKE this LAME FUCKING EL TORITO VS HORNSWOGGLE FUCKING SHIT! fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This feud has been going on for what feels like a year.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to take a cactus and grate my eyes with it till I'm blind,


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh goodness...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TLC with a midget and a dwarf... could be awesome?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

ROCK SWOGGLE TIME.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

About to Turn into The greatest Preshow The WWE ever did


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Did they have a "who can think of the worst pun" contest in the back right before RAW? What's going on?


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

weeLC :lmao this company


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

repeating the same matches every week need to stop


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't the crowd get a loud "This is Bullshit" chant going for every shitty segment.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

At least it's preshow.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

WeeLC match? Really?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

3.5MB


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I want to eat Rene like a good ass tower zinger


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

...I'm actually interested in that weeLC match.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

xxxWBIxxx said:


> You people act like you've never seen a woman before...


Finally. Someone noticed.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh great now it's Tyrion Lannister Vs. the bull that killed Robert Boreathan (SP) on the Network.

amazing...:faint:


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

this match sports entertains me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the go home show for Extreme Rules?

:lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Just saw Sandow Ziggler and Hugh...Im fuckin choking


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this raw is so awful
maybe they are trying to get every cable company drop their PPVs so its jus ton the network before they start trying again before go home PPV raws


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So uh, is this going to be the new comedy run that they pound to death week after week? 

And I love that the Tag Title match got bumped off completely in favor of a joke match?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"WeeLC Match." I can't even.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry Lawler, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What a way to sell your first WWE Network-exclusive PPV. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

holy crap this has been a dreadful raw.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This again!?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

WeeLC match? :lmao:lmao :clap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> WWE with dat logic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretty pathetic. They try to make you feel bad for not liking him.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

WeeLC Match... :duck


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JBL telling the truth about those statistics!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck all the haters!!! Hornswaggle vs. El Torito is THE feud of this generation. It will go down as the biggest rivalry in WWE history!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

they're actually pushing midget fights...


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> ...I'm actually interested in that weeLC match.


You, and you alone.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

kill me already


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Am I watching Raw or an extended episode of Main Event. Seriously, this is bad


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Swerve: Cena is celebrating with the kids. Lights go out, then turn back on to the sight of the children wearing goat masks, apparently no longer blind or injured as they stare Cena down (they were just actors). Then Bray comes out singing Amazing Grace.

:russo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I want a pet midget. *


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

the crowd is damn boring I quit and Sleep bye.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm a fucking masochist for watching this. Or just boredom.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is JBL selling this more than anything else on the whole fucking show


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

3MB WON!


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

So many bad comedy segments...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

3MB push baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

3MB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

1 2 *crickets*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Clem Layfield Won


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah Randy Orton better be pretty fanfucking tastic in the main event to make up for the drizzling shit of the bull vs midget feud


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 4/28/14 - GOT A WHOLE LOT OF FUCKERY IN HIS HANDS...*



Words Of Wisdom said:


> Now I know why I get made fun of for watching Wrestling by some friends..


I've known this for years...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SLATER WINS! SLATER WINS! SLATER WINS!

BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY! kada


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

3MB going over :lmao

Thanks God it lasted 2 minutes.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Heath Slater with the Edgecution!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT 3MB WON. FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

3MB won?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HhHhHhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BARRY HOROWITZ MOMENT


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

worst raw ever


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

1-399292929292992, congarts, Heath.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Heath... won?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

3mb WINS!!!! LOSIN STREAK IS OVER. WOW


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

3mb won? oh shit


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Heath Slater finally won a match


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

hAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cole and JBL's reaction when 3MB won. :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jobbers defeated jobbers


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!

3MB wins.

:lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

cole: "did you see that drop?" facepalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Barry Horowitz just spun in his grave and he is not even dead!
Sadly probably the line of the night.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This Feud is so EPIC!


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

The show is 2/3 over. It's official, it sucks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Slater deserved the win. Wish someone would just kick the fuck out of this stupid midget bull.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Complex and adult storylines? No! Low blow comedy, that's where the money is! :vince5


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

That Hornswoggle belly flop was funny.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So..... Stephanie to come out in 10 or less minutes i bet.....right?

This shit is fucking lame..i can't stand the Matadores..and El Torito fpalm


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

These bullfighters are the worst except for Magneto Sandow.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, after the Hornswoggle dive and the Torito stuff they basically got buried regardless of winning.

#wwefuckery


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Fuck everything


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

JBL is fucking obnoxious right now.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JBL is so obnoxious and unbearable.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why wasn't this done during the first hour?


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

fuck this crowd


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

unDASHING said:


> What a way to sell your first WWE Network-exclusive PPV. Fucking idiots.


How is it exclusive? still provided by cable companies. Derp


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This is on the Pre-Show? Fuck you WWE


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

3rd streak broken this month!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie next.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This Raw and this crowd deserve one another.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Steph :mark:


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Kane next


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

yeees, Kane and Stephanie up next.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Whatever the hell that bull is i want one


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> 1-399292929292992, congarts, Heath.


:lmao


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I fucking hate JBLS fake excitement. Just stfu already.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is really awful.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol at JBL's comments .

"Slater wins! Bah gawd, Barry Horrowitz is rolling in his grave and he isn't even dead!"

Good wrestling memory there.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd rather watch Rosa Mendes vs Aksana.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Man, this Raw is depressing and shit


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

So many actual piss break segments tonight, it's unreal.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Going to support DB to get the highest gaining segment of the night then leave, this RAW is one of the worst in years, no doubt.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Why is JBL selling this more than anything else on the whole fucking show


:lol I was wondering the same thing. Guy is crap all night but he sells the midgets more than anything else on the show.

And wow, Los Matadores lost to 3MB? To think they were unbeaten not too long ago.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jerry Lawler, shut the fuck up.


YES. Please. Two weeks in a row!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a week before the ppv..has Vince convinced you yet? :vince$ :vince$


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

More shocking than the streak ending. 3MB baby!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> This is on the Pre-Show? Fuck you WWE


It's not on the main card, so it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Final hour will be awesome. Keep the faith


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

You guys do know the matadores are chavo and eddie guerrero. :vince2


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> HhHhHhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BARRY HOROWITZ MOMENT


Lol at the Barry Horrowitz comment.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You guys are making me feel bad because I've been enjoying this RAW a lot.


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

Raw is War LOLOL


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Jinder Mahal face turn is fast approaching.

Lets ham up his Bollywood roots this time WWE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Next on the app Exclusive X-Men sneak peek!!!

Of Ziggler in a random NWO shirt.. >.>


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Timpatriot said:


> Final hour will be awesome. Keep the faith


Better be. 2 hours of Main Event 2.0 so far.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan is at RAW? He should have stayed off...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's definitely one of the more CRINGEWORTHY Raws in a while :lol


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

Lets see if this segment wakes up the crowd...


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Dear Make-a-wish: a 3 way with Renee Young and Lana please. Thank You. Amen


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

how in the fucking world is el torito getting a bigger push than 90% of the mid card

this is why cm punk left


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

someone make a gif of hornswoggle falling pls


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The best part of this show has been Renee Young.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When will those fucking horrific Old Spice commercials END!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Push McIntyre! Push Slater! Push Mahal!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Can this Raw be any more PG?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

3MB with a win. Congrats guys. :dance


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Can you imagine what's going to happen in a WeeLC match?' :cole3

:ti


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Bookockey said:


> Dear Make-a-wish: a 3 way with Renee Young and Lana please. Thank You. Amen


And Layla as a referee.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This Raw coupled with Old Spice commercials ad nauseam. I might consider drinking.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

TJQ said:


> You guys are making me feel bad because I've been enjoying this RAW a lot.



THIS! THIS, I feel you bro'.

I'm enjoying tonight's show a lot actually.

Guess the environnement you watch it makes it change for some.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

finally sheamus loses again clean


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I want to eat Renee's pussy like california rolls


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

So WWE apparently renewed their contract with NBC Universal and we're back to the regular we're not trying RAW.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dat pop for Stephanie. God she's over.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Stephanie <3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheamus gonna Follow The Buzzards


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Steph


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon will look like Dixie Carter in 10 years.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kane, YOU BASTARD!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I love you Steph.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Barry Horowitz just spun in his grave and he is not even dead!
> Sadly probably the line of the night.


Lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Steph is getting no heat

wtf is the problem with this shit crowd


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SP103 said:


> When will those fucking horrific Old Spice commercials END!


Never. Nor should they.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

This better be good.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Push McIntyre! Push Slater! Push Mahal!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No reaction


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like I'm watching Main Event tomorrow night.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat acting from Steph. Top notch. :ti


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Push McIntyre! Push Slater! Push Mahal!


McIntyre.:yum:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

TOM MADISON said:


> THIS! THIS, I feel you bro'.
> 
> I'm enjoying tonight's show a lot actually.
> 
> Guess the environnement you watch it makes it change for some.


Same.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That dress, doe.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Steph is aging up pretty bad.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I would love to give Steph the big one.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:yes


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

GOAT Stephanie bout to save this shitty show.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BRYAN!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Brie really going to be coming out with him all the time now


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

brie u suck get off my tv forever


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Calm down Brie...


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

THE GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Not even a decent Bryan pop? What the fuck is with this city?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So she is gonna make it up to him eh?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Is Brie gonna be his actual valet now?

EDIT- she looks so hot tonight


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

the good bella


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So Brie is involve in the storyline...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Crowd woke up. It will die once DB is gone.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Was gonna ask if I missed much sleeping through most of the first two hours, but judging by he comments after the last match, I'm guessing I might as well have stayed in bed.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bryan got the feels and this bimbo is all happy go lucky.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

PISSED OFF BRYAN. HE AINT FUCKING AROUND :mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nikki must be so proud of her man. 

Or is it Brie?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

if this was 1999-2004, kane would tombstone Brie


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sigh that bitch is gonna kill all of bryans heat 
(not talking about steph)


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

WTF BRIE? O_O

...

fpalm


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

seriously now, Stephanie >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brie.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Brie got nothing on Renee.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

the crowd is half dead


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck Brie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate her so much, get the fuck out of this show you fucking bitch, die!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm no big Bella fan, but she seems legit psyched getting to go on stage with her man. Good for her.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Brie looks really hot tonight with the hoodie, I gotta admit!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

God damn Brie looks adorable.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan please save the show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at the one loser who booed Bryan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally the lousy crowd awakens! lol

Brie looking fine tho


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brock Lesnar guy sighting!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If Brie does that Yes chant any higher, her hoodie's gonna fall off.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And there's lesnar guy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> brie u suck get off my tv forever


Sucking is how she got on Tv in the first place.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Good pop for Bryan, but still way below the average. Shit city.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's Daniel Bryan w/Brie Bryan


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow three reasons to hate saint louis missouri:

Randy orton

Not selling bray wyatt segment

cant even do an fucking yes chant


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Con27 said:


> Calm down Brie...


Bryan is too pissed to do the Yes chant, so why not have his wife fill in for him? They are now a unit.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I seen Brock Lesnar guy, he's wearing the same shirt he wore two years ago. Hit up a laundrymat withcho dirty ass!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh He owned you Steph


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey, Wasn't that the Brock Lesnar Guy?


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Brie looks really hot tonight with the hoodie, I gotta admit!


For some reason chicks look better when they first get married.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess now every time Bryan comes out we will be seeing Brie also?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Sucking is how she got on Tv in the first place.


+1 :ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BRIE looks yummy that ass and nice abs ...yummyyy!! (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Why do they have to get Brie involved, it looks so stupid with her around.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> Steph is aging up pretty bad.


She doesn't look bad by any means but my god she was incredible during the attitude era.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

If he buzzed his head and kept the beard that would be an epic look


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

holy shit Bryan calm down


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

To be fair you can't really blame the crow for being dead. This Raw hasn't felt like much worth cheering about.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

All of these anti-Bri comments are pathetic.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

C'MON BRIE! STEAL THE SHOW THE GOAT


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sigh, Kane's coming.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh wow! So this whole time Brie could have come out and taken out Triple H!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brie/Stephanie catfight plz.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kane gonna impregnate Brie and electrocute Dan's dong.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Uh oh........Brie vs. Stephanie maybe??? :hhh2 :hhh2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

this segment is a complete fail unless brie kicks steph's ass.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Wow three reasons to hate saint louis missouri:
> 
> Randy orton


#1 reason why St. Louis will always be good.


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

only evolution & sheild could save a crap raw like tonights.. not bryan hes not A+ end of discussion


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

autechrex said:


> She doesn't look bad by any means but my god she was incredible during the attitude era.


Dixie Carter look is in her future.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kane should tombstone Brie


----------



## rauchand (Apr 22, 2014)

From a somewhat outsider looking in, what the hell happened to the WWE? I was born in 1984, so I grew up with Hogan, Warrior, etc. and watched religiously through the Attitude Era. Over the last couple months I've been trying to get get back into wrestling, but this is just pathetic. No excitement, good storylines, epic matches, etc. this is stupid. I feel sorry for kids that have to grow up in this era of wrestling.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Why do they have to get Brie involved, it looks so stupid with her around.


I'm not even sure why it bothers me, but i have a feeling they're going to do some shitty angle involving her.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Kane is gonna take Brie.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Kane gonna impregnate Brie and electrocute Dan's dong.


:lel


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

You dont speak for Shane bitch, shut your skank mouth.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope they don't keep Brie and Bryan an on-air couple for too long.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Kane in 3, 2, 1............ :mark:


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Korporate Kane said:


> All of these anti-Bri comments are pathetic.


These nerdy smarks are so jealous of her. Like I get it Bryan is your favorite and all that, but he doesn't love you, he loves Brie and you should respect that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Where is our obligatory empty mask box shot?
#droppintheball


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like one of the Bella twats will be latched onto Bryan D's limelight for a while. :rose2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brie looks like.... beautiful.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Are they making a new belt or something?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Steph :kobe9


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> To be fair you can't really blame the crow for being dead. This Raw hasn't felt like much worth cheering about.


that's true :doug


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They might actually be closing up the storyline. WrestleMania 30 was the blowout for the feud.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sheikybaby said:


> only evolution & sheild could save a crap raw like tonights.. not bryan hes not A+ end of discussion


man you got people here saying if Roman Reigns and Randy Orton is the main event tonight, RAW is going to suck. 


This thread is indecisive.


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

I was at Extreme Rules in STL last year. The crowd was 5x better than tonight. I really think it's the product they're being presented. The matches have been nothing worth writing home about. Glad to see DB woke them up a little bit.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Why could they not just make Kane an intimidating office worker?

Have him threaten his opponents with a ton of paper work or make them go to "voluntary" staff parties.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie, FFS, offer to slap the taste out of Stephanie.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

It's a trap!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Barbequegirl said:


> These nerdy smarks are so jealous of her. Like I get it Bryan is your favorite and all that, but he doesn't love you, he loves Brie and you should respect that.


I hate both Bryan and Brie.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is always injured LOL :hhh2


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Brie should seriously f off, she had the most dumb found look on her face when Bryan got stretchered out last week.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't we move Nikki's tits on Brie's body or Brie's face on Nikki's body?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just show ur tits Steph to prove to him you're sincere.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Brie/Stephanie Twisty's plz.


fixed.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My head hurts. Bad. 

Yeah welcome to the fold kiddo.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"My head hurts. Bad."


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

A neck brace:lmao

Damn when is bryan not injured? :bryan3


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

My head hurts...bad


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Divas suck and Total Divas is fucking horrible.

But, man. Brie is gorgeous.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

never eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait so he still has head pain and he can't move his neck but the doctors have cleared him

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

My head hurts from watching this show too, DB.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

New attire!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Brie needs to whoop Stephanie's ass...


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

new attire confirmed


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The mask gives him powers. :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

"I can't move my neck" 

"the doctors cleared me for Sunday"

:bryan3









:lel


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

BigEMartin said:


>


I had that link copied and ready to paste if he actually walked to the ring.
EDIT: It's happening!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Paige vs Brie oh lawd :lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

BRIE VS PAGE :mark:

Not.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

NEW ATTIRE PLEASE


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This Bryan promo is terrible. Not mad at him. He seems like he's not all there in his head. Really bad though.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Barbequegirl said:


> These nerdy smarks are so jealous of her. Like I get it Bryan is your favorite and all that, but he doesn't love you, he loves Brie and you should respect that.


This.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Brie v Paige

:mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Will they really have Paige lose?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

See if Paige loses the title


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Brie is gonna get taken by kane


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Wait so he still has head pain and he can't move his neck but the doctors have cleared him
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well yes, they're paid doctors by the WWE... conspiracy, I think not!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm, Diva title match tonight. Guess we are seeing Kane then?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This isn't one of Bryan's best promos but it's only a week after his fathers death. Still can't imagine having to go out there and act while feeling like complete shit inside.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait what? They better not...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brie vs. Paige??? I see what you're doing Stephanie :hhh2


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> man you got people here saying if Roman Reigns and Randy Orton is the main event tonight, RAW is going to suck.
> 
> 
> This thread is indecisive.


Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton is ME PPV potential especially with the potential of HHH Batista and Rollins/Ambrose around

Daniel Bryan has no mic skills other then YES YES YES... this is boring right now.. get evolution and the sheild out here ASAP to save this show


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

oh man, this board is gonna flip its shit if Brie goes over.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why doesn't Bryan have his belts? Also he's stumbling on his lines a bit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan on mic =


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brie getting the biggest non-Bryan pop of the night :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Y'all telling me if Brie threw the kitty out there at you y'all wouldn't smash?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we get to the trap already?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Man bryan has fucked up like 20times


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nolo King said:


> Why could they not just make Kane an intimidating office worker?
> 
> Have him threaten his opponents with a ton of paper work or make them go to "voluntary" staff parties.


I was okay with that Kane. He could never pull of the demon in the red-mask persona ever since they fucked up his mask turning it into a Ultimate Warrior like mask only 10x uglier.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kane to interfere during Diva's Title match.

ALSO: Paige! :mark:


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

PAIGE GETTING BURIED?! FFS


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Can I just have Barrett vs RVD already?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Such shitty writing...


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Kane banging Paige and Brie )


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Angle alert.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Kane is gonna interfere in Brie vs paige match


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"Cool if you CUM with Brie." (Y)


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm out.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

GO BRIE!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Empty box shot on the app during the incoming commercial right now.

Or just before the commercial. Ok


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> See if Paige loses the title


I think they would hold of having a champion couple until closer to SummerSlam.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

LateTrain27 said:


> Kane to interfere during Diva's Title match.
> 
> ALSO: Paige! :mark:


PAIGE TURN HEEL :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

It's about to go down. Kane is under the ring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

yeah.. Brie's getting kidnapped.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Surely Kane will do something? No way they can have Paige lose so soon.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

THE MASK IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Man, I don't care if she's like fifteen years older than me...I'd totally wreck Steph.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok, who called it? :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Paige loses, I'm turning RAW to the NBA.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

o no da mask is gon bad things happen~~~`


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shit, that was eerie...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh noes!!! Foreshadowing!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The mask has feet! 0.0


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the camera man didn't say anything when Kane was taking the mask? It just shows after he took it?

WWFuckery


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So he is gonna get his ass kicked again
YAY
fpalm


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

That zoom up to the mask case is the corniest shit ever. :lol


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh no...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Divas love their devil's favorite semen.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol at paige losing the title and start having a farting gimmick


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh "hell".....


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn Brie looks awesome.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL OH SHI- THE MASK IS GONE GUYS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's gone.:lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Paige aint losing, Kane is gonna interupt the match


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Just show ur tits Steph to prove to him you're sincere.


that spells sincerity to me


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Man I dunno who's randomly filming a box with Kane's mask inside but they might want to let someone know that it's gone or somethin


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan's mic work right now, doe.

He better pump up the intensity in his match this Sunday if he's this serious.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Bri gets a bigger pop than everyone else just for being associated with Bryan :lmao


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Angels Will Fall said:


> yeah.. Brie's getting kidnapped.


this isnt 1998


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE can avoid the predictability if its anyone but Kane who stole the mask.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I sense a Brie tombstone coming I would :mark so hard if it happens


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

goddamnitt theyve already ruined bryan. im sick of him acting like a bitter old man guarding his woman.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Hope Kane's gonna botch the tombstone and break half of DB vertebras.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The mask is missing, shit's about to go down.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is my girl Renee we need her out here as well.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Very weak promo.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Too much to ask for a tombstone on Brie?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

That mask is gone! Run brie!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Camera shows after Mask is gone but damnit isn't there when it's being taken out of box? :melo


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

no new attire ?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Paige lose I riot.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's A Trap Brie


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

It honestly boggles my mind that the writers have to have so many qualifications to write for WWE, yet they are terrible at their job.

They get PAID to do this. How does Vince ALLOW them to be THIS bad? fpalm


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Idk what people are expecting out of bryans mic work with him having a horrible week with his dad and conor dying...he clearly doesn't have his head in the game and I'm not sure any of us would either. Him never being amazing on the mic doesn't help either.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm. Should be interesting what come next. :dance


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What's wrong with Bryan's promo? I thought it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damien Sandow can make a name for himself if he encores tonight coming out during the Brie and Paige match with the Kane mask on.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Not a fan of Paige being used as a dummy in this, though.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

CHANGE YOUR FUCKING SHITTY ASS KMART HALLOWEEN COSTUME TIER ATTIRE YOU ASSHAT


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

:bryan : You're a liar, LIAR I TELL YOU!
Steph: Brie, you deserve unexpected title shot!
:bryan2 : I will let you do this without any question, my lovely wife!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Paige lose I riot.


Paige aint losing.

Why cant people see whats obviously gonna happen? Kanes gonna interfere. paige will retain


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL if Paige loose.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Paige lose I riot.


i'm Sure the wwe cares about one guy rioting... in scotland.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

brie's on the verge of winning, kane takes out bryan, brie gets distracted and pinned.

so predictable


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Arcade said:


> What's wrong with Bryan's promo? I thought it wasn't bad at all.


Same here


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Watched the opening segment and it was nice . Than i come back 60mins later and have to watch this fucking bullshit .
What in the fucking world is this shit. 
Bryan is so weak on the mic tonight and the steph is sorry angle is written for childern.

oh my gosh the mask is gone fuck it


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The mask has a life of its own and has taken control of Paige; she becomes an absolute monster. _Book it._


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

If Paige loses already, this'll be fuckery at it's finest even by WWE standards.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

St. Louis is even worse than the crowd from a couple of weeks ago... DAMN!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok so are we going to get ANY Tamina - Paige interaction at all before ER? I mean, assuming she goes over. Like every angle I care for, my fear of WWE fucking it up is running wild...


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

Bryan fans comming back down to reality?

Time to give Batista the respect he deserves.. hes an A+ player not Bryan


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Jobber entrance. :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Could be a decent match.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

We know who stole the mask. (Y)


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Paige gonna carry Brie's fat ass


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

inb4 new champ


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The star of the company paige :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

If Brie does a yes lock will mark


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Jobber entrance for Paige LOL


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> The mask has a life of its own and has taken control of Paige; she becomes an absolute monster. _Book it._


I like it

best for business


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

amhlilhaus said:


> that spells sincerity to me


This.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Sheikybaby said:


> Bryan fans comming back down to reality?
> 
> Time to give Batista the respect he deserves.. hes an A+ player not Bryan


Stahp. Please, just stahp.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Will mark hard for a Brie tombstone.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Paige's grunting :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I really wish they had built Paige up first before giving her the belt. I feel like nobody knows who she is.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd hate to hear Paige's orgasm...



No, I'd love it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> St. Louis is even worse than the crowd from a couple of weeks ago... DAMN!


Look at the show they've had to sit through.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Arcade said:


> What's wrong with Bryan's promo? I thought it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> this isnt 1998


Kane kidnapped Kelly Kelly just 3 years ago.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Paige does not need to be a face with the way she works in the ring lol.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Shut up you mayonnaise cunt


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> Can't we move Nikki's tits on Brie's body or Brie's face on Nikki's body?


No because fake tits are awful.

Brie > Nikki in every way


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

thats how paige screams when im pounding her


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Paige sounds possessed.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't mind Paige's screaming, but man it sounds awkward when the crowd is shit, especially if they don't react back.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

Paige please stop screaming


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Knees 2 TiTs


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paige she just morph into a vampire. She'd be perfect for the Brood 2.0.

PS: WWE is still paying CM Punk's Contract...:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Paige is an animal.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I like Paige as a wrestler. But that screaming shit


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

well the WWE fucking ruined paige now as well..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Paige is hot.....

Brie is also hot...nice petite figure


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol brie mode aye?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Stop screaming for the LOVE OF GOD.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did she just scream Briemode? :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Paige getting the biggest reaction of the night :lmao


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> Kane kidnapped Kelly Kelly just 3 years ago.


who watched WWE in 2011? you poor soul


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh shit


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

TY KANE


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Guys, look at the posts.... pyros have been added.

Kanes pyro is gonna go off tonight


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Divas actually doing wrestling moves.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, its Damien Sandow!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*There's the "hell"!*


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Brie voice is so akward.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol ref told brie to put her head back down

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Kaaaaaaaane


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow. From the top. Awesome. 

Uh oh, Brie is gonna get got.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Bahgawdking said:


> well the WWE fucking ruined paige now as well..


 How? She was doing the screaming stuff in NXT.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'd hate to hear Paige's orgasm...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'd love it.


 I'd pay to.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol @ Bryan thinking he's coming from the ramp


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I swear if he takes Brie or some stupid shit like that


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Epic


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> If Paige loses already, this'll be fuckery at it's finest even by WWE standards.


OMG it will homie!!!! :maury :ti


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Paige gonna carry Brie's fat ass


Brie is nowhere near fat.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Russo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kane to pull Brie down to hell.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Kane's gonna drag her to hell, :lol


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

TOMBSTONE THAT BITCH


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

KAAAAAANE :mark:

FROM UNDER THE RING :mark:

YEAAAH GET THAT BITCH :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

grab a chair DB.... lol so dumb


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

My sides.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kane pulls her down.
"Brie?"
"Zack?"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kane to do a LIVE SEX show with Brie next week?!?!?!?! :russo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

DBry gonna save his wife just like Cena saved Ryder 2 years ago.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Russo's famous ring spot


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

OMG! WWE IS RIPPIN' OFF TNA!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Run BITCH Run


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OMFG 
YOU HAVE GOT TO BE SHITTING ME 
:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy fuck @ the bad acting. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wrench to the head!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol at this 'coming up through the ring' bullshit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they keep calling him "The Demon"? 

And why are they doing the under the ring gag? TNA just did that like a month ago and it was silly when they did it. 

And why can't Brie or any other women in wrestling RUN THE FUCK AWAY whenever Kane is chasing them? 

I have so many questions.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane rape giggity

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

A wrench?

Wait, why did you get back into the ring, Brie?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

MONSTER KANE IS BACK


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

They always make Monster Kane as rapey as possible... Never feud with him if your married or almost married .


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"IT'S THE DEMON"

Shut the fuck up, cole. Why isn't this dumb bitch running?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

THAT SIT UP. ITS BEEN SO LONG. :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh now that we haven't seen in a while :lol
This segment was win!


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

using bryan to get her over lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This segment doe...


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Kane sitting up after that shot :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Been a while since I seen a wrench used.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

bahgawd! kane is unstoppable.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kane's about to rape her sister and Nikki is nowhere to help. Guess she's a cunt both IRL and in kayfabe. :hayden3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

She goes back into the ring :ti


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Why the fuck did Brie get back into the ring :lmao


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Brie makes this unbearable.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brie is DUMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

THIS!! This is the Kane we want! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why are the officials coming to Bryan's aid and letting brie get captured.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Brie came back in to back away.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Did she just go back into the ring after the chokeslam?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

No Kane! His head hurts, bad!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is fucking horrible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Brie gets back into the ring because.........


:lmao And she just saves herself. OK.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Kane rape giggity
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

STOP. HAMMERTIME


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brie ....... smh y oh y


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So his master plan is to drag her into a hole? He seems pretty dead set on it.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wait did she not just leave the ring then jump back in again? :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Her screaming is legitimately the most horrendous thing I've ever heard.


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

JBL- "He's dragging her to hell"

Yep, I'm done. Goodnight everyone


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

Trick get out the ring!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Now I see why brie's Hollywood career didn't work out

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What fucking sense does that make, she get's back in the fucking ring?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Barbequegirl said:


> Brie is nowhere near fat.


I don't mean that she's literally fat, I mean that she's not going to do much in the match.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

This show is terrible.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Drag Me To Hell


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

so they've fucked Daniel Bryan's run, I see. oh well WM 30 was fucking awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sorry but Kane's attire sucks. Go back to the 97/98 attire, plz.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Dat Brie lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Kane, it may have worked with Lita, but Brie is not that kind of girl.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice to see the situp.....

and Kane's mask looks pudgy :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Daniel Bryan is always injured LOL :hhh2


I hope his injury angles end after this, although it probably won't.


Barbequegirl said:


> Kane kidnapped Kelly Kelly just 3 years ago.


To be fair, most of the locker room has.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Da hell is she going back to the ring for?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't help but have flashbacks to the last time a fan favorite and his girlfriend were getting harassed by Kane...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

These guys were a comedy tag team a year ago...


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

ok Iam done tonight this is bullshit


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

There is a 3 footer in Brie's future


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Total bullcrap she got away! Boooooooooooooo!


----------



## Natalyamark332 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol, she went back into the ring to check on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, how long have holes in wrestling rings led straight to hell?


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

This kinda saved the night for me, dispite the terrible acting and obvious plot.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm digging this little feud between Bryan and Kane. It feels like a filler feud, but I guess they don't really have any new heels for Bryan to work with atm.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG BAW GAWD GAWD GAWD GAWD THE SUPERPLEX WORKED IT WORKED FINALLY THE SUPERPLEX HAS COME BACK TO RAW BAH GAWD BRIE IS BROKEN IN HALF BAW GAWD SLOBERKNOCKER THE SUPERPLEX IS BACK TO SAINT LOUIS IF YA SMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL WHAT THE SUPERPLEX IS COOKING


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fell asleep after the Cesaro vs Swagger match did I miss much?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow!! Brie gets back into the ring and starts screaming! When she had an easy chance to get away. That makes sense


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RM Dandy said:


> Why the fuck did Brie get back into the ring :lmao


She want some more of that demon ****. :troll


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WWE knows how to build Daniel Bryan as a face to sympathize with.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I know it's not going to happen but I really wish Kane would win the title and have one good reign before he retires.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> so they've fucked Daniel Bryan's run, I see. oh well WM 30 was fucking awesome


Yep hes ruined now. At least we got WM 30 to remember.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Kane to do a LIVE SEX show with Brie next week?!?!?!?! :russo


But it be really Triple H wearing Kane's mask.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> so they've fucked Daniel Bryan's run, I see. oh well WM 30 was fucking awesome


and no one can take that away from him.

or brie's sexy ass body:woolcock


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Her screaming is legitimately the most horrendous thing I've ever heard.


I bet Bryan be wearing headphones when tappin dat ass.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This angle is fucking retarded. And it's not even Bryan's fault.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

why couldn't he just tombstone her? fuck pg


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

jerichofan05 said:


> JBL- "He's dragging her to hell"
> 
> Yep, I'm done. Goodnight everyone


I laughed at how half arsed he said it, almost as if he knew how stupid the segment was.


"Yeeeeeep... He's dragging her to hell"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:fpalm I don't even...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Kane should start using his very first theme again.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WWE doing their best to ruin Bryan's title reign


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Hard to take monster Kane serious when just 3 weeks ago he was getting smacked around as a corporate doosh in a JC Penny suit.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

kane just trying get a taste of that brie mode


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Sooooo since she got back in the ring, she wants the D?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I come back from a wrestling break...and this is what I'm presented with, unadulterated fuckery- the bad kind.
It's good to know I haven't missed anything.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope Brie fucks off after Extreme Rules.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

How do they fit the hellmouth under the ring along with all of those weapons and tables and ladders?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why would she get out the ring only to roll right back in?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK IS A SHWARMA?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

thaimasker said:


> Idk what people are expecting out of bryans mic work with him having a horrible week with his dad and conor dying...he clearly doesn't have his head in the game and I'm not sure any of us would either. Him never being amazing on the mic doesn't help either.


Better on the mic than anyone on the show and the ONLY PERSON anyone cared about on the show 2 hours in.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is Renee we need her.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I come back from a wrestling break...and this is what I'm presented with, unadulterated fuckery- the bad kind.
> It's good to know I haven't missed anything.


3MB won at least. That counts for something right?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kane back on his stalking shit.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kane is still a monster. I like the old mask but he had trouble breathing in it. We will never see him tombstone Brie lol I wish.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Oscar level acting from Brie


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I come back from a wrestling break...and this is what I'm presented with, unadulterated fuckery- the bad kind.
> It's good to know I haven't missed anything.


You always have TNA. :troll


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

marked a little for kane sitting up after taking the wrench

does paige always scream like that is that one of her things


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I hope his injury angles end after this, although it probably won't.
> 
> To be fair, most of the locker room has.


that's so wrong


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Why did Kane let Brie go? WTF is this?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wait, hole in the ring and less than a hour left?


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

That segment was crap! Brie needs to just stick to wrestling because that " I'm in fear" acting was awful!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I love how WWE has strong female characters. The way they portrayed Brie as a useless, screaming damsel was really compelling.

That was some progressive shit.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This Ronald McDonald Taco Bell commercial just makes me want to die. Why are all commercials so fucking awful?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Fell asleep after the Cesaro vs Swagger match did I miss much?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How is Bryans reign 'ruined' he's going to win on Sunday, does Bryan have to go over the entire feud every week then the matches as well?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I come back from a wrestling break...and this is what I'm presented with, unadulterated fuckery- the bad kind.
> It's good to know I haven't missed anything.


Looked so promising after the best RAW in years two weeks ago. At least Wyatt/Cena is great.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bryan on mic =


Still doesn't get pinned by El Torito though :


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

if kane comes out in the main event and cleans house, like the good old days, this will be the best raw in YEARS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Amber's all BAWSE now. lol*

❤


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

World's Best said:


> WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK IS A SHWARMA?


jewish word for kebab


Snapdragon said:


> WWE doing their best to ruin Bryan's title reign


this


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

he took my gimmick!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Stone CM Rollins said:


> That segment was crap! Brie needs to just stick to wrestling because that " I'm in fear" acting was awful!


Her wrestling is terrible to, she literally has no redeeming qualities other than she's attractive. She and her man face fake tits sister need to fuck off permanently


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Eddie Wuncler is on The Boondocks tonight, should be interesting. :dance


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> why couldn't he just tombstone her? fuck pg


Yeah seriously. WTF. Fuck PG. Why don't fans ever chant that at the events? Who even likes the PG crap?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Did this women really just re-enter the ring just so she can escape....again.

Basic Bitches. :allen1




The One Man Gang said:


> Oscar level acting from Brie


:clap


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brie isn't the sharpest knife is she?

My husband just made sure I left the ring to be safe from Kane. Oh no he got chokeslammed. I better get in the ring and check he's ok and put myself in danger!


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> marked a little for kane sitting up after taking the wrench


Same.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

also that was a not-bad divas match before the inevitable kane run-in.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That last segment:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Daniel Bryan's title reign is ruined, when he's most likely to retain the title over Kane cleanly?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I bet Brie enjoyed that segment in reality and I hate her and the booking team for it!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ACTING!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I love how WWE has strong female characters. The way they portrayed Brie as a useless, screaming damsel was really compelling.
> 
> That was some progressive shit.


What should she have done....challenge Kane to a hell in a cell match?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Man JBL just gives no fucks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Daniel Bryan's title reign is ruined, when he's most likely to retain the title over Kane cleanly?


If someone lays a finger on him he's BURIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat acting!!! :lol


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh my god. That "acting" by Brie Bella. FUCK!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bryan looks pissed.:lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Dat acting by Brie.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Just get to fucking Wade and Reigns/Orton


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dat acting


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh god, the horrible acting isn't over.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

DAT ACTING


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Stephanie crying, oh lord help me.. LOL


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

IWC IWC'ing. That segment was awesome! Kane coming from the middle of the ring!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph is such a caring boss


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow you people are prisoners of the moment arent you


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

OH SNAP. BRIE JUST GOT FIRED.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YES YES YES


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:mark:GO BRIE!:mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Love how Daniel Bryan let one rip mid promo..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Spanish table - "It's incredible how Kane manage to control the flames of hell"


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh. My. God. 


Brie Mode!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Shit.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Brie's voice is so damn bad.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That shivering lmfao, please get her out of the angle. She's good enough in the ring but good fucking lord her acting is next level shit.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Brie and Paige had nice chemistry, but Brie really needs to get a better moveset.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

oh shiiiiit


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey thats not PG.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao that guy in the background walking up like he was going to talk.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ooooh Brie


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

brie bella > leonardo di caprio


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

ooo edgy


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GET OUT YOU BITCH ::


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Brie really should not be allowed to talk anymore...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Brie-worst actress ever

*leaves the ring to escape Kane
*enters ring again
*leaves the ring to escape Kane again

lolwut


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it's trying to played that Steph isn't lying, but its coming down to a Steph Vs. Bella war.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Give me a few minutes with Stephanie and I will make her really sorry.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Geter' Brie!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao at how much Bryan wanted to laugh


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:banderas

That's not PG, Brie!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No Brie didn't :banderas


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

YOU BITCH!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHY AM I TORTURING MYSELF?! :ti
I can't.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Brie bein a G :dance


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

DAYMN!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Brie is horrible

edit: her acting anyway


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Daniel ever going to call Brie just Brie or is it just going to be "My wife"?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brie.... you just... you just wrote Bryan's fate and yours!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh snap, the "B" word.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

BRIE! WHAT THE FUCK! THAT'S NOT PG! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

A very 90s feeling feud.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMM BITCH DROP :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> ACTING!!!


Hey that's my line.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow Brie sounds like a dude...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Spanish table - "It's incredible how Kane manage to control the flames of hell"


Where are the Spanish announcers during Raw?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

GET OUT YOU BITCH!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That's not very PG, Brie. Hopefully HHH buries her for her potty mouth.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Fell asleep after the Cesaro vs Swagger match did I miss much?


A surprising amount of filler actually. 

And still no sign of Fandango/Santino/Emma...


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol You Bitch!!!!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Brie just won over the IWC.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

they should take steph off tv if she can talk all this shit and can't get her ass kicked.

oh, she was called a 'bitch'. that suffices


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

ahahaha Brie is fucking horrible


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

" I will...be at...Extreme Rules..."

:lmao


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

Wish the women would take it easy on the screaming during their matches. 

Aw man, I would've marked out if he had chokeslammed or tombstoned Brie. Still very entertaining though I wish Kane had different attire.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Brie didn't sound like a whiny, screaming schoolgirl. *slow claps*


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol Steph is double the size of Bryan xD


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't seen every single episode of RAW. This is the worst one I've seen though.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm starting to question Daniel Bryan marks.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

One week 'Bastard!', this week 'Bitch!'

WWE with dat hardcore cussing. :duck


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

HOW MANY TIMES ARE WE GOING TO SEE THIS.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck enough of these recaps! someone get me a pipewrench!


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Her wrestling is terrible to, she literally has no redeeming qualities other than she's attractive. She and her man face fake tits sister need to fuck off permanently


Oh go fuck yourself. I am sick of you picking on the Divas. They are great. I love watching the Bellas. They are beautiful young ladies, and I'm glad they are in the WWE.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Brie bella > jack nicholson


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Where are the Spanish announcers during Raw?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't have idea. Maybe at backstage.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Cena was crying the last two hours


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why they recapping this again?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

DAMN RENEE BACK AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

He's got the whole world... in his hands.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> HOW MANY TIMES ARE WE GOING TO SEE THIS.


About 7 more times before the night ends, along with another 15 john cena interviews to round out the last hour of the program.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Daniel Bryan in that backstage segment:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena been on the toilet this whole time.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Can Bray Wyatt just eat Brie Bella so we don't deal with this again


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Thats not PG Brie!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I marked out when Brie said "BITCH!!" (Y) (Y) (Y)

And...Cena..they have turned on you lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Reneeeeeeee i'd eat your ass like a hot happy meal


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Also you're allowed swear words on PG


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The WWE Universe did turn heel on you John, so did the Cenation but leave your smile at home.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God, not this ******.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Bryan with that Schwarzenegger style of one liners. :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Vintage Cena!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena making jokes again?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Keep these broads off my screen.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

omg how is this guy still in a prominent role, he's so bad. 

I thought he was rattled?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

John Cena is starting to sound as delusional as Bo Dallas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And this John Cena is back.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Special Plans: Cena gonna dump shit on Bray like he did Ziggler and AJ


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cena......jesus....fucking horrible.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

John Cena been watching too many Rock promos


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

What the fuck is Cena talking about?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at least Brie's improved on her acting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena was playing Xtina's "Beautiful" on loop for the last 2 hours hence why he's so fucking chipper and feeling himself.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

What the hell John :lmao

Is he on MDMA?


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

"GET OUT YOU BITCH!"

ICONIC.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh goddamnit Cena you couldn't just leave well enough alone could you? You had what was actually a very good promo to start RAW and couldn't just leave it be...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena trying to talk like The Rock


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

:side:

Why is Cena talking about a donkey?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:barrett :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I just can't stand cena


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

IM AFRAID IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel nothing but sympathy for Daniel Bryan against Kane. I can't cheer for Bray Wyatt more against Cena.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

And Cena is ok again, making jokes smh


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bye Cena.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooooooo! 

Boooooooooooooooooom!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Aaaand Cena with a shitty promo

But now Wade Barrett so I'm okay


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Ahhh yes, I'm afraid I have some Bad News!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What the fuck? How can a character switch so quickly? Fucking cena he is such a piece of shit


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

They are really letting the swears fly tonight huh


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena one week: Treats Wyatts like a joke.
Next week: Scared of Wyatts.
This week: A little bit of Column A, and a little bit of Column B.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I see what you did that Cena..
Booooo


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cause we know Cena doesn't use any manipulation 


...and now here are some Make A Wish kids ..


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Time for Bad News Barrett to win tonight and win at Extreme Rules!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah John you know what I really hope you do bring a donkey to the ring on Sunday


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BNB!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM!!! :barrett


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh gosh, it did not take long for John Cena to revert back to making a joke of the feud.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

TromaDogg said:


> One week 'Bastard!', this week 'Bitch!'
> 
> WWE with dat hardcore cussing. :duck


Be A Star :chrisholly


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

BNB. :mark::mark:


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

LMFAO Cena trying his hardest to be the Rock


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

robe vawn dawm


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Rvd is about to take his next hiatus


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Barrett!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if the rock made that exact same promo the same people bashing it would be saying how amazing it was.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ah well interesting cena lasted long......

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

BARRET :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'I didn't know how to feel after seeing a children's choir in sheep masks' :cena2 :lol:lol

And Cena channelling dat spirit of The Rock.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

C'mon, Wade. Make a St. Louis Blues joke.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck was that.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where did Renee go??????? I think JBL wants to get it on with Bad News Barrett :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that BNB catchphrase is starting to catch up


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Leave Brie alone. WWE is not known for its Oscar worthy performances. You don't critique the Divas the same way you critique the Superstars. If we did that, WWE Divas wouldn't exist. The only women wrestling would be Chyna, Kharma, and Beth Phoenix. Do you really want to see that? Yeah, that's what I thought. Be thankful the WWE wants lovely women as their Divas.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the hell happened to bnb's beard


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck ...now Cena is doing comedy fpalm 

FUCK....right when i complimented Cena saying he was being serious lol :lol :lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:clap


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Not sure what was worse, the 'you bitch!' or Brie's 'trembling' when that segment started hahaha


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Van Dam better not have to put this clown over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao it's true


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao I love this guy


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice promo.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bad News Barret to save the show!


B! N! B!


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Really starting to like Barrett.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

So that makes Barret like 13?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Barrett burying that boring fuck RVD :duck


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

BAAAAAARRETTTTTT :mark:

LET'S GO BARRETT *clap clap clap clap*

I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!

:barrett

RVD slogan should simply be "then". Because "then" was the last time he was anyway relevant :lmao

Buried.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cena good promo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ROLLINS said:


> Oh God, not this ******.


Lol, again. Btw, nice name change.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Mid card Barrett. Even though they are treating Big E like shit I'd rather see him as IC Champ than Barrett.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

After Bad new Barrett, then Boondocks :dance


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So he was 22 in diapers.:lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

If RVD does not put Barrett over...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The show needed saving. Looks like BNB will have to be the one to do it.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> BARRET :mark:


Yawn.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

We really need a gif of the "B-N-B" :lmao


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> if the rock made that exact same promo the same people bashing it would be saying how amazing it was.


Probably because the Rock can turn stupid corny shit into gold, something Cena can't do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best part of tonight:

LANA'S LEGS
BRIE SAYING "BITCH"
CENA ACTUALLY BEING SERIOUS DURING THE BRAY SEGMENT

AND THAT'S ABOUT ALL LOL


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol @ Barrett co-opting that RVD trademark.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

JhnCna619 said:


> Really starting to like Barrett.


Same, the way he talks and his gimmick is hilarious and entertaining as hell.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> if the rock made that exact same promo the same people bashing it would be saying how amazing it was.


Thats because The Rock had/has this thing called great delivery.

I could hand The Rock a pile of literal shit and he could find a way to make it sound like the greatest thing on planet Earth.

Cena never has been able to come even remotely close to that level of skill at delivering a promo.


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

JhnCna619 said:


> Really starting to like Barrett.


What took you so long?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Van Dam better not have to put this clown over.


I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Bnb can troll and use better lines seriously


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BNB making some ground towards saving this show with that promo. Now let's hope his Raw MOTN streak continues...


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

RVD WINS!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Am i the only one who wants a piece of dat renee pie?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ryzombie619 said:


> Leave Brie alone. WWE is not known for its Oscar worthy performances. You don't critique the Divas the same way you critique the Superstars. If we did that, WWE Divas wouldn't exist. The only women wrestling would be Chyna, Kharma, and Beth Phoenix. Do you really want to see that? Yeah, that's what I thought. Be thankful the WWE wants lovely women as their Divas.


You're that annoying Bella brother aren't you?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

If Wade doesn't go over I'm going to be so mad I will red rep myself.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see Wade thriving with his BNB gimmick. And +1 to him for no longer having matchsticks for arms, too.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

B

N


B


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> BNB making some ground towards saving this show with that promo. Now let's hope his Raw MOTN streak continues...


Depends on if RVD is in the mood or not.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Whose hotter Lana, Renee, Steph?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Now that's the Cena we all know :cena2 #nevergiveup #evenstronger 

:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest..i've always like Wade...i've felt he was getting shafted years back..and thought the NEXUS thing was his big moment..but after that he's had a hard time getting over..im glad he's finally somewhat over.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

glad to know Wade was wearing diapers in 2002


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> If Wade doesn't go over I'm going to be so mad I will red rep myself.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Divine Arion said:


> Wish the women would take it easy on the screaming during their matches.


That'll never happen.


World's Best said:


> Cena making jokes again?


You gotta love Bipolar Cena. :cena5


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Barrett better win this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how Cena did a full 180 in terms of emotions in one show. From serious to complete and utter goofball in a matter of an hour and change. And that promo fpalm


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Barret for Champion!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. Mid card Barrett. Even though they are treating Big E like shit I'd rather see him as IC Champ than Barrett.


He's more over than Big E now. Take a second and consider this fuckery.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Wade really doesn't look british.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> John Cena trying to talk like The Rock





kakashi101 said:


> LMFAO Cena trying his hardest to be the Rock


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> If Wade doesn't go over I'm going to be so mad I will red rep myself.


If there is such a thing as this, then I too shall seek it out and partake in it.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Best part of tonight:
> 
> LANA'S LEGS
> BRIE SAYING "BITCH"
> ...


Cena talking about buying Bray a donkey named Gluteus was him being serious?


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

WHERES EVOLUTION???


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Best part of tonight:
> 
> *LANA'S LEGS*


Will be the highlight on every Raw :homer


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> I like how Cena did a full 180 in terms of emotions in one show. From serious to complete and utter goofball in a matter of an hour and change. And that promo fpalm


He was probably worried he was being overlooked in the feud so he made the decision to just bury it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> He's more over than Big E now. Take a second and consider this fuckery.


Yeah because he actually has a character and he's given mic time. They give Big E no TV time. He just wrestles.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

So Barrett was wearing diapers in his late 20s. 

Bad Bowels Barrett.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

moss said:


> WHERES EVOLUTION???


End of the show?


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Amber B said:


> You're that annoying Bella brother aren't you?


Yeah, that's me. RyBella.

No seriously, I like the Bellas. Yeah they can't act, they're not the best in the ring, but I enjoy them. I think they're hot, nice, and I've seen worse in the ring. Honestly, what's so great about Paige? Since she's won the title she's looked like shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ryzombie619 said:


> Leave Brie alone. WWE is not known for its Oscar worthy performances. You don't critique the Divas the same way you critique the Superstars. If we did that, WWE Divas wouldn't exist. The only women wrestling would be Chyna, Kharma, and Beth Phoenix. Do you really want to see that? Yeah, that's what I thought. Be thankful the WWE wants lovely women as their Divas.


The Bellas are lovely? When the fuck did this happen?

And no, Nikki getting a nice new pair of balloon-esque tits can't salvage her unimpressive mug.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Zeb's mad, Swagger interferes. Barrett goes on to the IC match, RVD takes on Swagger on the PPV.
EDIT: Or maybe not. Tonight's show has dulled my thinking.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RVD is still a thing and fighting for stuff. 
Yeah.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Zeb's mad, Swagger interferes. Barrett goes on to the IC match, RVD takes on Swagger on the PPV.


What's Cesaro doing?


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

here comes the real american interference... helping a brit win


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Everyone stand by. RVD has to "get his shit in" real quick before Barrett does anything


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Let's go Barrett!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

One of a KIND!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I want RVD to win cause he's my favorite idc #SueMe


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Come on Barrett send RVD back to TNA. Fuck him up.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

You know I kinda miss hearing RVD's TNA theme.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Cena was playing Xtina's "Beautiful" on loop for the last 2 hours hence why he's so fucking chipper and feeling himself.


Or maybe he was hanging out and about with Nikki


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Barrett's gonna win this irrelevant title then sweat the fuck out of Foxxy's Brazilian lace front like a champ.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Yeah because he actually has a character and he's given mic time. They give Big E no TV time. He just wrestles.


Thanks God they don't put a mic in his hands. Can he even spell his own name?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is gold.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> What's Cesaro doing?


This show has rotted my brain that badly.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Go RVD. Blast from the past. We need it right now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Cena talking about buying Bray a donkey named Gluteus was him being serious?


He was serious at the start of the show when the sheep choir where out. Not during that last interview though.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

If this match isn't good, I'd put tonight down as one of the worst RAW's in ring wise in a long time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who thinks Coulter will screw RVD?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if Big E will still be standing tonight ?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Come on Barrett send RVD back to TNA. Fuck him up.


^

Let's go Barrett chants :banderas


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Big E still not found a chair yet


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Or maybe he was hanging out and about with Nikki


Nope. She'd put a bottle of water on the table without a coaster which would just freak him out even more.


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Fucking Cole always calls RVD's style of wrestling a "hybrid" style. A hybrid of WHAT?!?!?!? WTF does that even mean?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Atleast wade sold it.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ic title did nothing for razor


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Really weak 'Let's Go Barrett' and 'RVD' chants.

This crowd :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There is no way Big E is getting a good view of that TV. :lol
Still can't believe no one has got that man a chair yet!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RVD seems to miss his spots/his opponents being out of position a lot since his return.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok first botch by Rob.

ONE!


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow RVD completely missed BNB


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

RVD is probably one of the only wrestlers more stale than John Cena.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

jerichofan05 said:


> Fucking Cole always calls RVD's style of wrestling a "hybrid" style. A hybrid of WHAT?!?!?!? WTF does that even mean?!?!?!?!?!??!


It's unorthodox, friend. :cole3

I hate when he says that.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If there is a god, rvd will lose here.


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

Something I don't understand, is why are all the wrestlers in their ring gear... Like all the time.

They just showed Big E watching the RVD-Barrett match and he was in his wrestling gear.

Am I suppost to believe that the wrestlers arrive to the area in their gear and wear them all night even if they're not competing?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

moss said:


> WHERES EVOLUTION???


Snorting coke out of Orton's crack in the limo


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

are they bringing back the naitch to this dead asshole fillled crowd?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

B

N

B

:lmao


GOAT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RVD was stale in TNA...and he's about the same now...pretty boring...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

jerichofan05 said:


> Fucking Cole always calls RVD's style of wrestling a "hybrid" style. A hybrid of WHAT?!?!?!? WTF does that even mean?!?!?!?!?!??!


A high flyer going in slow motion. If that's not a hybrid, I don't know what is.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DAT KICK


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

truelove said:


> Ic title did nothing for razor


Really? He was one of the biggest stars in the business over like a 5 yr stretch.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ouch


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:barrett COME ON!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Snorting coke out of Orton's crack in the limo


how can you even think that :allen1


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

RVD has been shit since he returned.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That kick sounded brutal


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who thinks Coulter will screw RVD?


I'm good as long as Barrett wins. :barrett


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT KICK!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bad News Barrett in the Main Event. Yes


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

jerichofan05 said:


> Fucking Cole always calls RVD's style of wrestling a "hybrid" style. A hybrid of WHAT?!?!?!? WTF does that even mean?!?!?!?!?!??!


It's like when he referred to "the proverbial house of fire." I know no such proverb.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Bellas are lovely? When the fuck did this happen?
> 
> And no, Nikki getting a nice new pair of balloon-esque tits can't salvage her unimpressive mug.


Uh huh...yeah keep saying that you Ivory fan. The Bellas are good looking, I'm not the only one that thinks that. You're voicing a very rare opinion on the Bellas. I also think it's not right to talk about someone that way, especially a young woman so have some fucking manners. She's hot. You'd be lucky to have anyone who looks even close to that.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Think Drew's been teaching his buddy Barrett, couple of his sig moves being used

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> *Snorting coke out of Orton's crack in the limo*


LMFAO...hey to be fair..Orton's at his best when he's coked up..hyped up and energetic!! (Y) (Y)


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Has Big E just come to Raw the last three weeks to watch Raw backstage?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't even think a Ric Flair promo could save this show.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Snorting coke out of Orton's crack in the limo


:maury


----------



## Korporate Kane (Mar 20, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Snorting coke out of Orton's crack in the limo


:yum:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

ryzombie619 said:


> Uh huh...yeah keep saying that you Ivory fan. The Bellas are good looking, I'm not the only one that thinks that. *You're voicing a very rare opinion on the Bellas*. I also think it's not right to talk about someone that way, especially a young woman so have some fucking manners. She's hot. You'd be lucky to have anyone who looks even close to that.


I know you're white knighting right now but really? Really?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RVD should have joined Zeb, it at least would have been something interesting. Something fresh for him to get into.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope they don't have RVD win by DQ by someone coming out and kicking his ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE REAL QUESTION IS...

Will this be the 2nd week in a row that Orton wears.......


Wait for it.......


JEANS


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Snorting coke out of Orton's crack in the limo


Pffff :ti


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think Flair is gonna show up tonight.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> RVD has been shit since he returned.


Every WWE wrestler has been shit since RVD left. Thank god for RVD. They should have had a "save us RVD" campaign right before he returned. 

Here I'll run a campaign "Save us Sting" please from the moronic WWE universe who enjoys mediocre wrestlers with normal names and no gimmicks or theatrical entrances.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> Ok first botch by Rob.
> 
> ONE!


Is this just a counter, or a drinking game? Might not have enough beer left.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what the hell wwe app


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I want to snort cock out off renee's crack


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

"BNB BNB BNB" :barrett


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Will Wade ever win with Winds of Change?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Waiting for Evolution.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Snorting coke out of Orton's crack in the limo


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Is this just a counter, or a drinking game? Might not have enough beer left.


Nah, I don't want you to end up in an ethylic coma.

Ok back from the break, he probably botched a few.

THREEEE!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Yeah because he actually has a character and he's given mic time. They give Big E no TV time. He just wrestles.


But consider the fucking 180 that had to occur for this to happen. Big E was being pushed to the fucking Moon not even a year ago. Barrett was so far underground, buried so deeply that he emerged through to the topsoil of China.

This has got to be the most schizophrenic shit I've seen in some time.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Am i the only one who wants a piece of dat renee pie?


NOPE


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

unDASHING said:


> what the hell wwe app


:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I want to snort cock out off renee's crack


Snort cock, eh?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> I don't think Flair is gonna show up tonight.


Didn't Triple H confirm he's appearing tonight, though?

I assume he'll appear during the match or something of Orton/Reigns.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at this match


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

Always like when the ref checks the shoulders, gives some legitimacy.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

unDASHING said:


> what the hell wwe app


RVD'S FACE :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Smiley now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I want to snort cock out off renee's crack


See what your overzealous ass just typed? Next time proofread before proclaiming that thirst.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay we get to see RVD's sloppy looking comeback offense.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I want to snort cock out off renee's crack


Congrats on the weird as fuck comments bro.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Time for a five star... Bullhammer. :barrett


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger got a hair cut.:lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Amber B said:


> See what your overzealous ass just typed? Next time proofread before proclaiming that thirst.




Lmfaooooo


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh great.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Barrett will win due to interference of Heyman/Cesero aaaand Zeb/Swagger causing a triple threat.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I want to snort cock out off renee's crack


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> THE REAL QUESTION IS...
> 
> Will this be the 2nd week in a row that Orton wears.......
> 
> ...


Where's the WWE App poll option for "have Randy Orton show up butt nekkid"

:yum:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

ROLLING BOTCHEEEER.

FOOOOOUR!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Boo RVD loss


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Yessssssssssss Barretttttt!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BAD NEWS BITCHES!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Barrett wins.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Fucking YES


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat push :vince


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BULL HAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

And right into the pinfall, too. :clap


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

B-B-B-B-B-BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes! BNB!!!!!!!!! And I called the interference!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This Cesaro/Swagger shit is confusing me.

FUCK YES BARRET WON :mark:


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

BNB!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YES! Hope BNB wins this Sunday.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Remember last time Barrett won the IC title??


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

And Big E still hasn't found a chair.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did Cesaro just slip?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So......

Cesaro is heel then right?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Your next WWE Intercontinental Champion! COME ON!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought for a minute RVD was going to win that, I just about raged on the internet.. again.. :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Well... there goes any hope for the IC title match being any good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> THE REAL QUESTION IS...
> 
> Will this be the 2nd week in a row that Orton wears.......
> 
> ...


That creepy bitch wears clothes so damn well. Fuck.
I would but only if I didn't have to look him in the eye.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fack yes Barrett


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah!! Barrett better win the belt now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow...Wade and Big E. Oh...can't wait for that. That's going to be such an exciting match. Oh dear god, why can't WCW still exist  At least some other company that doesn't have their heads up their asses right now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FANS DON'T WANT TO BOO CESARO FFS


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Triple threat at ER?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

:barrett

:barrett

:barrett


BOOOOOOOOOOM!


Cesaro heel turn?

Nope, Swagger face turn!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol Cesaro with the slip

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Swagger/Cesaro feud has been saved!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow Swaggers a beast


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Soo triple threat at Extreme Rules for no reason.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If that was Cesaro, everyone on here would say "Oh look how strong he is!!!!"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

hey look a 3 way coming at the pay per view


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Way to kill Cesaro WWE. He could have gone places after Wrestlemania.

And isn't Swagger still a heel? What a stupid rivalry.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I want to snort cock out off renee's crack


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My boy Swagger, I'm happy Cesaro/Swagger is happening.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Thwagger having a orgasm right now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was about to ask the question. This is the answer.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Triple Threat at ER should be interesting


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like Van Dam really won't be joining the Real Americans, thus killing the potential rebirth of the Weed The People jokes.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

So Swagger is face and Cesaro is heel?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

RVD still got his thing done.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A triple threat match for funsies!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

3-way dance! 3-way dance!!!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

:draper2

Ok.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

robs gonna leave his hair long till the bitter end, like shawn


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Swagger Face :mark:
Triple Threat at ER :mark:


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

What are they doing with Cesaro, he was getting over so them have him do heel stuff?

Then you have another heel come out & attack him?

This company...


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bnb needs to be ic and triple threat match rvd vs casero vs jack at ER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger looks like such a fucking geek with that haircut.:lmao

That's that 5th grade mommy broke up with daddy so mommy takes her son to supercuts to get a fucked up haircut out of spite for the dad haircut.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Dat Heyman face...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Barrett won in a 2 star match so he could have a 1 star match with Big E. Queue the joys of WF


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Looks like Van Dam really won't be joining the Real Americans, thus killing the potential rebirth of the Weed The People jokes.


:lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I gotta admit..

The Bullhammer is super over.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple threat #1 contender's match for the IC title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope three way match...

RVD vs. Swagger vs. Cesaro would be pretty = :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah. Reigns vs Orton isn't going to be a long one.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I hope everybody will forget the whole snorting cock incident


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cesaro's slip :lmao :lmao :lmao

Cesaro > Gerrard


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuckery at its finest.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Big E has been standing for 3 weeks. Can he make it though Extreme Rules?


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow. So the ppv numbers are going to be crazy low


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Swagger looks like such a fucking geek with that haircut.:lmao
> 
> That's that 5th grade mommy broke up with daddy so mommy takes her son to supercuts to get a fucked up haircut out of spite for the dad.


Swaggers stylin' like a motherfucker.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> What are they doing with Cesaro, he was getting over so them have him do heel stuff?
> 
> Then you have another heel come out & attack him?
> 
> This company...


And then RVD to goes over both of them at the end of the brawl to top it all off? In 2014??
fpalm :faint:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Frico said:


> Yeah. Reigns vs Orton isn't going to be a long one.


No shit. Reigns's heart will explode if he goes longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Reigns vs Orton up next


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Triple threat #1 contender's match for the IC title.


I'd be down with that. Swagger/Cesaro screw over each other and RVD capitalizes. RVD loses to BNB and Swagger/Cesaro feud continues.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The editing in this vignette is terrible.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh is anyone else just shaking with excitement over another Shield vs Evolution finale? I just can't wait...I mean...it's not like they've done this before...they've done it every week since WM 30, but hey, it's still fresh right?


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I hope everybody will forget the whole snorting cock incident


We won't.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Reigns/Orton better at least be mediocre. But I'm expecting a shitfest.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The first Network Exclusive PPV and they book this atrocity of a go home show.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Where does Flair come out?


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

YES AMBROSE PROMO IN A DARK HALLWAY


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Thought Flair was appearing? Show is a bit of a shambles tonight. Don't know what they are trying to achieve with the booking.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

dean u slack jawed mofo i love you man


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So...RVD basically makes Cesaro and Swagger look like crap at the end :lol

And yea LMFAO at Swagger's 5th grader haircut as some you said : : :


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Frico said:


> Yeah. Reigns vs Orton isn't going to be a long one.


That's a favor for everyone, even those not even watching


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This guy needs to cut out the act.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Giving me Kamikaze USA promo feels.
My fucking feels.
STAHP.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> Cesaro's slip :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Cesaro > Gerrard


Gerrard didn't slip....


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Reigns / Orton should be good.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Where the fuck is Flair?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW... nice promo Rollins!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I fucking love Dean Ambrose.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I almost forgot about Reigns vs Orton. Hopefully the match is decent.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Just have Dean Ambrose go apeshit for 3 hours it'd get massive ratings


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fucking Ambrose is crazy man :lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Seth is killing it right now. Awesome promo.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Seth, please, PA-lease shut the hell up!


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Cringeworthy promo cutting ugh


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Who takes this shit seriously???? This is laughable


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Has-been Evolution need to know their role and Believe in The Shield.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

#Mark said:


> The first Network Exclusive PPV and they book this atrocity of a go home show.


Not the first yet, still provided by cable companies.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good to see Ambrose proudly wearing that US Title... 

#SavetheUSTitle!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I really can't buy ambrose as intimidating

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rollis have improve so much in the mic with time.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose's alley, ladies and gentlemen..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose tweaking out is so unintentionally hilarious. 8*D


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope we still get Flair.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Rollins' promo game is BOSS.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> Where the fuck is Flair?


Jet-flyin', limousine-ridin', you know.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

MrAxew said:


> Cringeworthy promo cutting ugh


Classic Shield.

They can't wrestle. They can't talk. Just over because of the masks.


:troll


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love Ambrose and his cracky ways.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I hate when Reigns says "believe in the shield", it always sounds shitty.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck it..he's Randy Orton..he can smoke cigs..weed or crack..as long as he's energetic..that's what is best for business :hhh2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair will probably interfere in the main-event with Evolution standing tall.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Welp time for the star of the group to have his match.. Future wwe champion Roman Reigns!!


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Ass


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

TJQ said:


> I hate when Reigns says "believe in the shield", it always sounds shitty.


Whenever he says it, it sounds like he was sitting on a toilet letting out a giant log.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Reings is awkward as hell


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Who takes this shit seriously???? This is laughable



Ambrose is so awful, he sounds like he's been eating coffee grounds and acts way over the top. Rollins cut the only solid promo there. Reigns was typical - say 3 lines and "believe"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Them feels.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> Classic Shield.
> 
> They can't wrestle. They can't talk. Just over because of the masks.
> 
> ...


Rollins can more than wrestle...but other than that, rep'd for truth


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Roman is improving as well...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Betting match ends in DQ.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This Chrissly thing looks like it's the worst thing to ever air on television ever.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Whenever he says it, it sounds like he was sitting on a toilet letting out a giant log.


That's definitely one way to put it, but i find it hard to say that you're wrong. You just might be on to something.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns should really just flip those fabulous tresses and not speak.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow hell must have frozen over for the US title to be defended.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

US Title defence

:mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Breaking news!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL AMBROSE


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Whenever he says it, it sounds like he was sitting on a toilet letting out a giant log.


Is it bad that i actually laughed out loud at this?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

3 on 1 :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

3 on 1 handicap match for the US title? wtf :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He finally Defends the Title


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HOLY FUCK THE US TITLE WILL ACTUALLY BE DEFENDED THIS WEEK


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow, the US Championship actually being defended, :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ambrose won't be us champion tomorrow


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That music no matter how many times I hear it :mark:


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Thought Flair was appearing? Show is a bit of a shambles tonight. Don't know what they are trying to achieve with the booking.


They're just trying to protect the PPV. If this week's shows are utter shit, then the PPV will look like a classic by comparison.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Holy shit dat entrance


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully they keep this match short. Like a minute short.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

AND NO FLAIR.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WE HAVE A TITLE DEFENSE, BELIEVE IN THAT.

Evolution theme :mark:


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Fuck man, this entrance is awesome every single time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Batista with a beard?!?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So who gets the US Title? Whoever pins him?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This evolution reunion feels so half assed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Isn't that just a fatal 4our way? I mean.. what? I don't get it? Who gets the title if Ambrose loses? Does anyone in the WWE even know? :lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> Classic Shield.
> 
> They can't wrestle. They can't talk. Just over because of the masks.
> 
> ...


If you weren't such a cunt I'd think you're joking.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Dat Armani suit by Dave :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Evolution theme :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO no Flair


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I still mark the fuck out when Line in the Sand hits.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

truelove said:


> Ambrose won't be us champion tomorrow


Sima Yi its me Sima Shi


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

THEME


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Still love that Orton pose to this day. Legendary.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

This theme is still epic good. The problem is this era.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] getting left hanging by Orton!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck it..he's Randy Orton..he can smoke cigs..weed or crack..as long as he's energetic..that's what is best for business :hhh2


Back when Randall didn't trade in charisma for the shittiest sleeve tats in history. Le sigh. :\


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Terra Ryzing sign :mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wheres flair?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Batista growing hair on his head too?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Randy, do you not own pants?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck it..he's Randy Orton..he can smoke cigs..weed or crack..as long as he's energetic..that's what is best for business :hhh2












He needs more fangirls to lick his chest to get him started


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy shit on a stick Batista is wearing NORMAL CLOTHES????? Holy crap does he have a fever or something


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck it..he's Randy Orton..he can smoke cigs..weed or crack..as long as he's energetic..that's what is best for business :hhh2


Shit, when was this? 06? 07?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Flair incoming?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Flair is coming. But who will be The Shield's Flair?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Shield trying to be Evolution? :ti


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol @ Evolution promoing Shield-like.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Batista needs to get rid of that hair


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww no masks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Not even the Shield can get a decent pop.


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

US title sighting!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Still love that Orton pose to this day. Legendary.



If Orton is the legend killer, and he's legendary, shouldn't he kill himself?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Woooo!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow that was early. (Flair)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

YES!! FLAIR!! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

WOOOOOOO


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Ric flair sides with shield


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Whoooooooo!
:Flair


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Flair!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WOO, y'all!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

RIC FLAIR!! HERE WE GO!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's gonna be joining Shield surely


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL that sign "I'd rather be RKO'd by Becky Orton" hilarious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy. That threatening Ric Flair!!! They should be frightened.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Flair is obviously going to help The Shield.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Here we go!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:flair3 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rocking that suit like a boss.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Woo!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NAYCHA BOI!

Good to see him pry himself away from the minibar and 20-year old future ex-wife to rejoin Evolution.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO, Trips, The Shield aren't Has-been Evolution. 


The Shield Reminds me of one group. N...W... 


wTF Ric Flair!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stylin and Profiling


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! About time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bobby: Yeah, but whose side is he on?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The MAN!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Evolution isn't complete...

WHERE THE HELL IS JINDRAK?!?!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:flair


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Flair riding in on his white horse.

Evolution complete


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooo! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The GOAT has arrived.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Please let Flair talk. Naitch!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Them 3 are selling it too much for him to be with Evolution


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The GOAT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah...that Roman Reigns match will only last a minute. 
Dat protection.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Lil naitch to be the red at extreme rules.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol ref drops rope to help him in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The dirtiest player in the game.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wooooooooo ric "come to get my check" flair wooooooo


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Nature Boy! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H is high as fuck


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OK, when is Sting going to show up, and reveal he's the arch leader of The Shield.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Go on Ric bury the Shield on ya own!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose wants to smile so bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They could have at least made this a surprise by having Flair do a run in to cause Reigns to lose. Instead it's just like Flair's here.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Triple H rubbing his nipples made me a bit uneasy.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This mutherfucker!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Nat's in a great shape :mark:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

So plot twist that everyone sees coming....and no match? Dope.


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Flair is drunk. Straight up


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Flair is obviously going to help The Shield.


If that happens, its's probably a double turn. Pretend to be on the Shield's side then turn on them at ER.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Evolution isn't complete...
> 
> WHERE THE HELL IS JINDRAK?!?!!


:haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Holy shit on a stick Batista is wearing NORMAL CLOTHES????? Holy crap does he have a fever or something


yeah no SKINNY JEANS tonight :lol :lol



King Gimp said:


> Shit, when was this? 06? 07?


Yeah prolly early 05? 

--------

Flair back with Evolution :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Flair is wasted


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We about to see how dirty Ric Flair can still be.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

ric flair is the goat :flair4


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Christ is Walking Dead drunk off his arse yet again


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> Triple H is high as fuck


Yeah whats his deal. Looks like the four of them were toking it up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Flair probably had a dozen women in this town.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

So much about this singles match of Reigns


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Flair turns on Evolution and sides with The Shield or stays neutral.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Flair is Drunk :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WOO! That's real, ******!

WOO! Ric Flair, ******!

WOO! The power's in mah hair, ******!

WOO! 'Bout to give this beat tha chair, ******!


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

He forgot his teeth


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> OK, when is Sting going to show up, and reveal he's the arch leader of The Shield.


Would be a good time to debut.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess there will be no match :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

jerichofan05 said:


> Flair is drunk. Straight up


As he should be.

:flair3


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Flair is wasted


HAHAHHAAH


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Flair is wasted


He does seem to be a little.. unsteady.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This old bitch is drunk.
Fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Flair to turn on Evolution?


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Flair about to join the shield


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why are The Shield just standing there in the same ring with the guys who jumped them?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Flair's drunk. Nothing new here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Flair looks and sounds awful.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Flair drunk


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

what is this a road story shoot?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Batista the pussy monster on Saturday nights


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

How drunk is he tonight?


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Flair is fucking Steaming drunk!!


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

going to turn now


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Flair's been watching too much Raw tonight, no wonder he's hammered.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

jerichofan05 said:


> Flair is drunk. Straight up


And is still better on the mic than 3/4 of the current roster.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ric Flair takes off his suit to reveal shield gear.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Why the f are they doing this at 10 pm?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How fucking obvious


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

PLOT TWIST


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Ric Flair is so boring...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

He telegraphed that swerve.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The Naitch drunk as usual.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He sounds drunk.:lmao


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

This a double cross.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Skrelp me please


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

flair's not drunk, he's just old, stop it people


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ric Flair's stamp of approval goes to the Shield!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FLAIR and ROLLINS.

:mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

He's drunk :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Da fuck just happened?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus, don't even attempt to make us think Flair isn't with Evolution.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am not sure at this point Flair even knows what he is saying.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Flair still da man


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

That's it?.... Hahah o god flair


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

Ric Flair double turn with nut shut to reigns at closing.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Watch it turns into a triple-cross (or is it double-double-cross?)


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

what the fuck?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

That was it?


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

crowd is dead


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf was that


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Flair's BAC is so high he's drunk in surrounding states.
Whoeewo.


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

JBL Shut the fuck up!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And now a Reigns match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Flair's been watching too much Raw tonight, no wonder he's hammered.


We're lucky he hasn't jumped off the nearest bridge. I've been tempted several times...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shut the fuck up JBL.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was contrived... didn't feel like a natural moment at all.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Utterly pointless Flair.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF was that


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, that was, ummm, anticlimactic?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

LOLOLOLOL @ the "WOOOOOS" in the background :lmao

He's bloody drunk :lmao


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

5 minute match?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hooooooooly fuck that was pointless.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Flair to turn on the Shield at Extreme Rules.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

THIS SHIT IS HILARIOUS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why on earth can't they lock him in a trailer during the day so he isn't drunk every single time he is on raw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He still has the mic?:lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Flair knows he can get more 20 year old pussy with the Shield than with Evolution. 

And holy fuck the crowd is dead.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So fucking drunk :lmao was that supposed to be how it ended?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Can Roman pass the stupid test?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

We've had less than an hour of ring time probably


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

What a total shit over run. Talk about talking a dump on live tv


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLCreative.

What a bunch of mongs.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

will anybody care when Flair "turns" on The Shield.

I'm going with no.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully flair shared his coke with Orton. We all know randy performs better with some bumps


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Executivie producer of this raw: Mr Night Shyamalan


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, anhhh, okay then.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So that was... odd?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Only a few minutes for Reigns-Orton.

Oh, thank heaven.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My dude is shattered right now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Who the fuck was that on commentary doing the WOO 100 times?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

"back up, Old Spice!" :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol Love Flair but that was sort of random if that was it.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

And the crowd is dead again... So much about Reigns being over


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO, what a beast Roman Reigns suplexed that cream puff Randy Orton.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Shut the hell up Lawler, this crowd has not been "wild all night" and you damn well know it, lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully Reigns doesn't screw up. Orton will "stupid, stupid" a motherfucker with the quickness.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

Flair is still the Man


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

2 minute Reigns match...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Who the fuck was that on commentary doing the WOO 100 times?


JBL


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

You guys expected Flair to be sober?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Reigns looks blown up already. For fucks sake.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose losing his shit.
Ambrose realizing that Flair stole his flask and coke.
Ambrose is pissed.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Omg that girl in the Front with the Black Banana or Shield Mask looks so fine with it. :dance


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Evolution still needs a young guy to represent the future and that young guy will be a turned member of the Shield.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Who the fuck was that on commentary doing the WOO 100 times?



The annoying asshole JBL. He's his own biggest mark and thinks he's hilarious.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Flair will come back and jump The Shield post match, with Evolution.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bookockey said:


> You guys expected Flair to be sober?


Pretty sure he was/is drunk in every promo he's ever done.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'A hush came over this arena here' :lawler

No Jerry, they've been like that the whole night. fpalm


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

radiatedrich said:


> Shut the hell up Lawler, this crowd has not been "wild all night" and you damn well know it, lol.


How does he sleep at night..


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

this is Orton Home town


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Flair was absolutely smashed, holy shit. :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Orton muttering about "hammer," possibly referring to Flair being hammered.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why wouldn't the cable networks offer the PPV? Do they really except WWE to stop the network and bend over for them? I mean what's the fucking point? Better some sales than no sales.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

How was that reunion, guys? :kobe9


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Reings gassed already


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow this was the #1 guy on the wwe mic list?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Not even an Edge/Lita live sex celebration could excite this crowd.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


>


Worst episode ever.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SoNiC007 said:


> How does he sleep at night..


His 16 year old girlfriend prevents him from sleeping.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Flair with The Shield. Looks like a double swerve to me. Cue WWE fuckery.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

World's Best said:


> The annoying asshole JBL. He's his own biggest mark and thinks he's hilarious.


I'm not sure if it was JBL or Flair because Flair took the mic with him :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

World's Best said:


> The annoying asshole JBL. He's his own biggest mark and thinks he's hilarious.


Calm down :lmao


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

SoNiC007 said:


> How does he sleep at night..


With underage girls.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder if Flair is going to be on the post show, maybe give that whole bit some context.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So there had to be a fight outside to spark interest in this match? :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

rip Ambrose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He just swung that bitch.
GOT DAMN.,


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh hey, it's Sign Guy. Haven't seen him around in a while.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

The faint, random woooo's at the end of that clusterfuck was a microcosm of this RAW aside from Wyatt.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat superman punch gets me every time.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I wonder if Flair is going to be on the post show, maybe give that whole bit some context.


He'll be in the parking lot handing out 40s


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> I'm not sure if it was JBL or Flair because Flair took the mic with him :lmao


It was Flair :lmao

Reigns unable to breathe :lmao 10/10 RAW.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose sold that like a fuckin champ. And not a US champ.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

As expected.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

How many Raw main events aren't DQ? Like 10 percent?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Calm down :lmao



I'm calm, but after listening to JBL say dumb crap all night, I'm completely justified.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns is...uh..yeah..um..


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't blame this crowd for being dead.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Reigns is so fucking bad. It looks like a grown man pretend fighting like a child. I realize it's wrestling but the point is to make it real.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This Raw has been a 1/10 :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Orton muttering about "hammer," possibly referring to Flair being hammered.


:lmao

If he's not hammered i'm George Clooney


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WTF, why is The Shield so gassed. Last year they were practically unstoppable.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

guys like brock lesnar guy or wwe sign guy or noelle foley should get a life


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And Raw ends with a "eh, ok"


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Shield definitely going over at Extreme Rules.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> This Raw has been a 1/10 :lmao


Not even 1. Just a plain ass 0.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ambrose needs to summon his czw days and blade


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton with dat "home town" pop


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Can people here stop bashing the dead crowd. This has been a terrible show. What should they be excited about?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Orton muttering about "hammer," possibly referring to Flair being hammered.


Major drunk :ex:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shield marks will complain because they're morons but this will make Shield's win at Extreme Rules that much better.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Lmao at sign guy


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish the crowd was more into it, to scream Asshole! This is not 2003, Evolution is a bunch of has-beens.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This raw has been a -1/10


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

HHH wearing dark red underwear :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KuroNeko said:


> This Raw has been a 1/10 :lmao


This.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sting time?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd give this Raw a 3/10. Drunk Flair bumped it up two notches.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Never go back to STL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Ric Flair sank like a rock.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

this is terrible.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti You can hear a pin drop in that arena. This crowd is dead.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So just 10 pointless minutes of a beatdown.. .oookkkaaay. Why I am still watchign this shit...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Such a shitty crowd.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

crowd has been ass all night.
Can't even get a coherent yes chant ffs.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

yanus said:


> And the crowd is dead again... So much about Reigns being over


Give the WWE universe credit...they aren't all stupid


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes the SHOVEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hhh2 :hhh2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

These announcers couldn't sell water to a man on death's door in the Sahara Desert.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rollins whoop that Trip! :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

SPEAR!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Evolution should win at Sunday.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Can't wait to hear what the dirt sheets say about Flair.

And lol at the Shield's no sells


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ROLLINS WITH THE SAVE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ACSplyt said:


> The Shield definitely going over at Extreme Rules.


You were saying?

Were you actually expecting Triple H to lose three matches in a row, cmon now.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Shield going over :lmao

11/10.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Rollins the super hero. Dope.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Stupid to
Make shield go
Back over


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, that escalated.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes! Seth with the save.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns gets the final hit? Obviouslyyyyyyyyy


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Shield marks will complain because they're morons but this will make Shield's win at Extreme Rules that much better.


Last year the Shield would get over before and during the PPV. Why make it look even. Evolution is a bunch of has-beens,


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That spear looked so bad


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok no. SHIELD shouldn't be standing tall here.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns is garbage if you take away the spear and superman punch he's just the big buff Samoan dude


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so maybe not. I would have rather seen Shield get their asses kicked some more.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Gore! Gore! Gore!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Seth almost knocked himself out there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SMH at Reigns being so blown up , and that is the guy the WWE wants as the next big star LOL


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

RM Dandy said:


> It was Flair :lmao
> 
> Reigns unable to breathe :lmao 10/10 RAW.


LOL wtf, I could've sworn that was JBL just being sarcastic and stupid. Flair was still going? loooool


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The crowd have suddenly woken up? WTF?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Add Drunk Flair to the few positive things of tonight :lol

So Shield looks strong at the end of the night...does that mean the lose on Sunday? :side:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well...Raw sucked this week.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Overall: Decent Raw this week. Not amazing but not horrible.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Cant wait for EVOLUTION VS Roman Reigns and his acolytes


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

is Reings Spear getting worse and worse every week?


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Hhh selling that spear


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shitty crowd. Must have been sucking eachothers cocks the entire night.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This crowd the entire night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins saving the day like usual.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Raw is finally over. Man did that shit drag on


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Well...Raw sucked this week.


And that's a surprise?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Evolution go over in ER


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That's it. Flair doesn't have a script at all. I believe that he just appears and everyone was "He is sober tonight and will not hurt anyone, let him do whatever he wants". :flair


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a lame Raw. You'd think the Cardinals just lost in the World Series or something with how dead that crowd was the entire night.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You guys can say whatever you want, i thought this was a half decent raw. 5/10.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

Rawllins missed totally


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

M mn


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Boring Raw basically.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TJQ said:


> You guys can say whatever you want, i thought this was a half decent raw. 5/10.


That's still an F. I award Raw no points, and may God have mercy on Raw's soul


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So... Evolution wins at ER?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That whole segment was booked really weird. Evolution can even suck the life out of The Shield they're so boring.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Only the opening segment was really good. The rest of the show was really bland.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Shield going over on Sunday. Believe that!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, that was 'meh'. Doesn't make me want to bother watching Extreme Rules at all.

One to be downloaded and mostly fast forwarded through, I think.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> Shitty crowd. Must have been sucking eachothers cocks the entire night.


Or snorting them. That's the new thing.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Decent Raw, shitty crowd.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Crowd was fine for Bryan, Kane, cena, and Wyatt's


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Raw was a complete -3/10 extreme rules better be great 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Whoever thought Evolution vs Shield was the main event before tonight got a rude awakening....crowd gave no fucks about that segment but was red hot during Bryan and Kane ' s segment.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Is that a green screen on the backstage pass? I'm guessing they don't want to show dark matches?


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

This raw, wow, this was way worse than shit.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

I think this crowd is trying to compete with that Alabama crowd for worst crowd.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

Finna watch some 01' Raw on youtube & weep in my sleep


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Think it's safe to say, Ambrose retains tomorrow and the US title continues to rot in irrelevancy.

#SavetheUSTitle!


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://forum.ewrestlingnews.com/entry.php?46134-Why-the-WWE-product-sucks

This is a good point the author makes at the point. Until people stop going to the events, buying the merchandise, and watching the PPV's, WWE has no reason to change their product.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Decent Raw, but it could've been much better. I missed the first hour, but watched the Cena/Wyatt segment at the beginning on YouTube. Easily the best part of the show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Reigns is garbage if you take away the spear and superman punch he's just the big buff Samoan dude


No that Rusev guy is garbage. Reigns is the next Rock.


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

Chrisley will save us!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

autechrex said:


> Is that a green screen on the backstage pass? I'm guessing they don't want to show dark matches?


think it's a real curtain, but I did catch some Wyatt music there.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Fissiks said:


> is Reings Spear getting worse and worse every week?


Just when HHH takes it he bailed on the flying knee and the spear.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you guys think flair was really drunk or what?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> No that Rusev guy is garbage. Reigns is the next Rock.


ti_laughing.gif


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> I think this crowd is trying to compete with that Alabama crowd for worst crowd.


I love how you're blaming the crowd for another shitty RAW episode...if I go to a concert, and the lead singer is off key, the guitar player is not playing, and the drums have holes in them, am I going to go crazy and cheer? 

No, so why would an audience watching a pathetic, same ol same ol episode of RAW?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KansasCity14 said:


> Do you guys think flair was really drunk or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:yes
EDIT: Flair on Backstage Pass with Renee right now.
EDIT 2: "To be the man, you've got to beat the man, and right now, the man is Evolution." *Gives "cut" gesture, walks off*
Yep, drunk.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I enjoyed RAW, but it did have a hell of a lot of filler. It started off with a fantastic promo: Bray and the kids were creepy and Cena cut what was his best promo in years. The following tag match was pretty fun too.

After that it sort of dropped down though. There was a lot of filler, 3MB matches, Cena back to telling jokes, etc. Cesaro/Swagger is really awkward, I mean who really books heel vs heel. The Bella/Kane/Bryan thing gave me flashbacks to the Cena/Kane/Ryder/Eve storyline. I loved seeing Flair even though that final segment was pretty weird. It's like he wandered off without finishing it lol.

Overall, I enjoyed it. Definitely not the best RAW of the year but not nearly as bad as it got last year. :draper2


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow, that may have breen the worst Raw ever for me.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Flair (drunk off his ass) and Renee... :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Renee and Flair!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Flair is drunk on backstage pass.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Since this feud has started, I've said from the beginning that Evolution is going over at ER.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I think Sandow as Magneto will go down in WWE history of one of the most talked about segments for years to come. If nothing else, that makes this Raw worth 6 out of 10 for me. 

You can't call it a completely forgettable Raw when you had Sandow in a Magneto costume. It's forever etched in my memory. Don't even care if it's good or bad anymore either.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

I thought Batastia was leaving after the next PPV


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Opening segment was really the only good thing tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KansasCity14 said:


> Do you guys think flair was really drunk or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He seemed sober on the post show, just talked with Renee and said don't read too much into shaking the Shield's hand, and to be the man you have to beat the man and Evolution is still the man.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

If you take out the middle segment, and made the flair decision actually matter raw would have been 8/10


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes Era said:


> Whoever thought Evolution vs Shield was the main event before tonight got a rude awakening....crowd gave no fucks about that segment but was red hot during Bryan and Kane ' s segment.


I thought HHH was the goat heel who could get heat all the time. You mean to tell me he only got big heat working Bryan because Bryan is the most over guy on the planet? shocking:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Every week no matter how good or bad the show is, someone mentions that this is the worst Raw ever. Stop overreacting for fuck sake.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This Raw wont be Forgettable. The Openning Segment with Cena/The Wyatts, Sandow as Magneto and The Bryan/Kane segment.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> That whole segment was booked really weird. Evolution can even suck the life out of The Shield they're so boring.


Nah...Shield is just being exposed without DB or Punk in the ring, as most wrestlers are


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I remember how everybody was saying WWE was entering a new era of greatness, then I read the last 3 pages & the majority say it sucked. I don't know whether to download the show or not now. So much confusion!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

If, according to Flair, the man is Evolution, and evolution is a mystery... it all makes sense now.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns is starting to grate on me more than usual. 

Pish Raw. Down hill ever since the GOAT one two weeks back.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Santino... "Thank God they leave tools under the ring."


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

ok raw. backstage pass should be aight


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I remember how everybody was saying WWE was entering a new era of greatness, then I read the last 3 pages & the majority say it sucked. I don't know whether to download the show or not now. So much confusion!


It was okay. Better than the majority of last year but worse than the past few weeks. A lot of filler.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bray promo was a classic moment that's getting added to his reel, Bryan and Kane was a good solid segment that was over, Cesaro in good feud with rvd, Barrett and IC belt getting a story line.

Everyone is just down on raw bc the shitty end. Shield and evolution brawl wasn't bad, could actually be entertaining but was placed wrong on the card, and flair bomb bad before it, than a boring reigns Orton match the fans couldn't give any fucks about to lead into it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> If, according to Flair, the man is Evolution, and evolution is a mystery... it all makes sense now.


Flawless math indeed.

And on a side note:

Well hey, now we know who got Sin Cara's lights. They turned red and Kane got them!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Every week no matter how good or bad the show is, someone mentions that this is the worst Raw ever. Stop overreacting for fuck sake.


And there's also always someone more interested in what people are saying than the actual show. It's like "don't react any way other than the way I want you to react dammit!!"


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> Nah...Shield is just being exposed without DB or Punk in the ring


Yeah it's not like they had the best trilogy of matches in years against The Wyatt's oh wait they did.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

>Marked hard as hell for the BNB win. Hoping he gets the title on Sunday.
>Shield vs Evolution shows great promise, not that it didn't before. Loved the swerve with Flair. 
>I really want Brie vs Stephanie now.
>Paige impressed me tonight.
>RVD vs Swagger vs Cesaro promises to be an exceptional match, if made for ER. Hoping if it does happen we have an interesting stipulation.
>Started to get sick of Bray singing, but the adding of the choir was amazing.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

wyatt promo and barrett promo were the only things good on this show. Evolution sucks and Kane sucks.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Yeah it's not like they had the best trilogy of matches in years against The Wyatt's oh wait they did.


oh please....not even the best matches during this short year. silly kids


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

I like that multiple story lines are going on and after raw being about d Bry for 8 months and had a great closing chapter it's good to spread the wealth around with the segments but this raw would have been much better if Bryan Kane ended it.

The shield vs evolution is just not as big as they think it is.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

Ric Flair on Backstage Pass, if anybody cares:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzR0j2i6j5c


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Quick opinions on tonight's Raw....

The Good:

- Creepy singing sheep mask kids
- Cena being a bit serious and almost acting like he was teasing a heel turn (although we know he won't)
- The Usos vs Rybaxel match
- Bad News Barrett winning

The Bad:

- Titus O' Neal getting squashed
- Brie's acting
- Setting up a 'WeeLC' match
- The actual match between Bad News Barrett/RVD

The Ugly:

- That Dolph Ziggler/Hugh Jackman/Damien 'Magneto' Sandow segment fpalm fpalm
- Flair's return that came across as awkward because he was drunk, and hardly anybody in the arena seemed to give 2 fucks about.
- Not much hype for the Extreme Rules PPV.

Definitely not one of the worst Raws I've seen but pretty bad for a go home show before a PPV.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This show taught me that Daniel Bryan and Wade Barrett are the only people consistently over. You can hear a pin drop during every other segment.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

decent raw.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Post show ends with Johnboy's music playing so seems he got one over on Bray and company in the dark match.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The Sandow fan in me wants to be pissed about tonight but man, that Sandow/Ziggler/Jackman segment honestly had me laughing. 



Still tho #PushSandow


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

RebelArch86 said:


> The shield vs evolution is just not as big as they think it is.


It's as big as God thinks it is, and God runs the show. :hhh2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> And there's also always someone more interested in what people are saying than the actual show. It's like "don't react any way other than the way I want you to react dammit!!"


How does a comment that I post on a wrestling forum calling out others for overreacting prove that I care more about what people post on here than the actual show? I'm not telling people to enjoy or not to enjoy the show, but constantly saying every week that " This is the worst Raw ever" is an overreaction. 

Apparently you can't call out others for something on here without someone claiming that your doing the same thing, but from another position of the issue.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Glad Cesaro's still getting a decent reaction, but by God Heyman is stifling him. C'mon, man, you're supposed to be doing the opposite.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Evolution vs Roman Reigns and the two other guys will be greatest match ever with lot of headlock an superman punch


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

did the flair turn come across completely flat to anyone else??

from the dialogue to the delivery it should of been more impactful than it was


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Glad Cesaro's still getting a decent reaction, but by God Heyman is stifling him. C'mon, man, you're supposed to be doing the opposite.


Well he is a heel. He's not supposed to be getting pops. But then again...he is still feuding with Swagger, so I don't know WTF Cesaro is at this point.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Glad Cesaro's still getting a decent reaction, but by God Heyman is stifling him. C'mon, man, you're supposed to be doing the opposite.


That is exactly the reaction they want. WWE is doing this on purpose. Their idea is that people want Cesaro to be a babyface and will eventually get sick of Heyman's nonsense.

It's like Daniel Bryan only _intentional_.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hugh was a natural 10.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Glad Cesaro's still getting a decent reaction, but by God Heyman is stifling him. C'mon, man, you're supposed to be doing the opposite.


Yup. That's true. Heyman versus Coulter is money though and I must see that match happen! I have to. It's just something the WWE has to do.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Well he is a heel. He's not supposed to be getting pops. But then again...he is still feuding with Swagger, so I don't know WTF Cesaro is at this point.


I think Swagger/Colter are serving a tweener role. They're obviously heels in reference to RVD, but one could take the perspective that they're faces in reference to Cesaro and Heyman. Especially after Smackdown and the fact we're getting a triple threat makes me think that.



Soul Man Danny B said:


> That is exactly the reaction they want. WWE is doing this on purpose. Their idea is that people want Cesaro to be a babyface and will eventually get sick of Heyman's nonsense.


I get that, but don't they run the risk of him losing a lot of steam and overness? It might be too early to tell, but I hope he turns on Heyman before Summerslam or this pair up could damage him.



Reaper Jones said:


> Yup. That's true. Heyman versus Coulter is money though and I must see that match happen! I have to. It's just something the WWE has to do.


LOL, if RVD wasn't involved I could see them doing a tag match.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

p862011 said:


> did the flair turn come across completely flat to anyone else??
> 
> from the dialogue to the delivery it should of been more impactful than it was


Yes it was awful pointless and was totally wrong for an over run. Quite a few posters remarked how bad it was earlier in the thread.


----------



## xxxWBIxxx (Nov 11, 2013)

On Backstage Pass they announced RVD vs. Cesaro vs. Swagger for the Extreme Rules special event. Yay?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I think Swagger/Colter are serving a tweener role. They're obviously heels in reference to RVD, but one could take the perspective that they're faces in reference to Cesaro and Heyman. Especially after Smackdown and the fact we're getting a triple threat makes me think that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michael Cole (a face commentator) protects Cesaro. JBL (a heel commentator) does the same for Swagger. Cesaro gets bigger pops than Swagger.

Stop this nonsense about Swagger being a tweener and Cesaro being a heel. If anything, it's the other way around. The only reaction Swagger gets is "we the people" - a chant which Cesaro singlehandedly got over.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Not the only place i'd be licking Randy.:yum:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> Michael Cole (a face commentator) protects Cesaro. JBL (a heel commentator) does the same for Swagger. Cesaro gets bigger pops than Swagger.
> 
> Stop this nonsense about Swagger being a tweener and Cesaro being a heel. If anything, it's the other way around. The only reaction Swagger gets is "we the people" - a chant which Cesaro singlehandedly got over.


Very valid points indeed, especially the comment about the commentators. I think they're generally a good source of defining who is a heel or face. But I still think storyline wise we could see with Swagger or Cesaro as a tweeners or heels. It all depends on the perspective you take in the storyline and who you might sympathize with more. 

Regardless, it's an interesting angle and I'm glad it seems the midcard is getting some on going story arch, even if the matches are predictable. To add a definite line of a face, though, I believe it was a smart move to add RVD to the mix. Just hoping he can bring it in the ring.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Not the only place i'd be licking Randy.:yum:


Oh god, that was when he was fucking smoking hot, I'd lick the ashes off his tongue. He's nasty now, too lean, his skinnier face and less hair has made him unattractive to me.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I get that, but don't they run the risk of him losing a lot of steam and overness? It might be too early to tell, but I hope he turns on Heyman before Summerslam or this pair up could damage him.


That's certainly possible. I just don't think he'll get nearly as over nearly as quickly this way.

It really does seem needlessly complicated.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Very valid points indeed, especially the comment about the commentators. I think they're generally a good source of defining who is a heel or face. But I still think storyline wise we could see with Swagger or Cesaro as a tweeners or heels. It all depends on the perspective you take in the storyline and who you might sympathize with more.
> 
> Regardless, it's an interesting angle and I'm glad it seems the midcard is getting some on going story arch, even if the matches are predictable. To add a definite line of a face, though, I believe it was a smart move to add RVD to the mix. Just hoping he can bring it in the ring.


This match should determine the #1 contender for the IC title. Would make it more meaningful.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thwagger, why the fuck would you want Brie/Steph? Brie needs to fuck off once Bryan can go out alone again.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad to see that AJ Lee made her return tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That's certainly possible. I just don't think he'll get nearly as over nearly as quickly this way.
> 
> It really does seem needlessly complicated.


Yeah, they really are over complicating things. And it's leading to a lot of things coming off as awkward and forced. Cesaro deserved a better thought out push than this. If I had it my way, I'd have Heyman cost him the match at ER, probably RVD picking up the win but more likely as pinning Swagger so they can still protect Cesaro, and have it lead to their pair up ending then and there. I know Cesaro isn't best on the mic, but right now I think he'd still manage to be over enough where people would forgive it and let him get his sea legs in promoing himself, so to speak.



Waffelz said:


> Thwagger, why the fuck would you want Brie/Steph? Brie needs to fuck off once Bryan can go out alone again.


Unpopular opinion; I like Brie. I also liked her interaction with Stephanie tonight. I don't necessarily want to see them wrestle because I don't know how good of a match that'd be, but I wanna see them go at it again.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Not the only place i'd be licking Randy.:yum:


Did he really let a random stranger just lick him? :lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Osize10 said:


> Nah...Shield is just being exposed without DB or Punk in the ring, as most wrestlers are


Da fuck is this nonsense? :drake1


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> Did he really let a random stranger just lick him? :lol



^she wasn't even hot


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That's certainly possible. I just don't think he'll get nearly as over nearly as quickly this way.
> 
> It really does seem needlessly complicated.


I think that they are hoping that Cesaro learns how to work a mic from working with Heyman. Cesaro with mic skills would be a for sure complete package.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

BrownianMotion said:


> ^she wasn't even hot


My thoughts too. haha


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> Did he really let a random stranger just lick him? :lol


Yeah he was a very strange guy way back then but hey if he ever needs anything else licked he can call me, i have very gentle hands i am a very caring woman


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Legasee said:


> Da fuck is this nonsense? :drake1


if it's nonsense, why do you ask about it? Surely if it doesn't mean much, you could let it go


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> Did he really let a random stranger just lick him? :lol


Im sure he has done a lot more than that with random strangers


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> if it's nonsense, why do you ask about it? Surely if it doesn't mean much, you could let it go


Nah terrible posts need to be called out for being terrible.. it was terrible and you should feel ashamed, good day sir.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> Did he really let a random stranger just lick him? :lol


Would you rather let a random stranger lick you or lick a random stranger, like the Bushwhackers?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Nah terrible posts need to be called out for being terrible.. it was terrible and you should feel ashamed, good day sir.


And the Shield needs to be called out for being irrelevant without Punk or DB. If my post was terrible and I should feel ashamed, then 85% of this forum should be in very low spirits tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Im sure he has done a lot more than that with random strangers


Thats why they call them glory holes:lmao


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> And the Shield needs to be called out for being irrelevant without Punk or DB. If my post was terrible and I should feel ashamed, then 85% of this forum should be in very low spirits tonight.


It's ok, you will slowly realize just how terrible that post was and the shame will kick in. You will learn


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Steven Seagal said:


> It's ok, you will slowly realize just how terrible that post was and the shame will kick in. You will learn


At least it's a slow realization. That'll give the bookers some time to realize The Shield as faces working with Evolution sucks the life out of the earth


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> At least it's a slow realization. I'm not prepared to pretend to care about The Shield working with Evolution at any rate right now.


It will be match of the night, shield will bring the best out of evolution, especially triple H.But i am guessing you only care about the bryan portions of every show and ppv?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, who delivered the blow to HHH, causing him to bleed - Ambrose?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

STUPID >: (


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Im sure he has done a lot more than that with random strangers


Like what? Please enlighten me....:shocked:


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

BAD NEWS GOON said:


> Glad to see that AJ Lee made her return tonight.


:lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Steven Seagal said:


> It will be match of the night, shield will bring the best out of evolution, especially triple H.But i am guessing you only care about the bryan portions of every show and ppv?


I disagree. I think Evolution will stifle how exciting The Shield can be booked. They need to be booked with workers who allow massive moments to naturally take place. HHH is the only worker in the group, but he isn't great at bumping or naturally creating spots. Everything will be contrived around Reigns, and the feud has lacked substance, which doesn't help.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> I disagree. I think Evolution will stifle how exciting The Shield can be booked. They need to be booked with workers who allow massive moments to naturally take place. HHH is the only worker in the group, but he isn't great at bumping or naturally creating spots. Everything will be contrived around Reigns, and the feud has lacked substance, which doesn't help.


Feud has been fine, plenty of great buildup, and some lacklustre, but tonight was good. And orton works very well with the shield ( In tag matches that is, not so much one on one)


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Not a bad Raw tonight, besides having Hornswoggle/El Torito mixing it up and Brie Bella 'corpsing' while she was fighting for her life to get away from Kane :lol don't they realize she is just horrible at acting?

The intro was fun, especially the kids singing and then having the sheep masks on soon after sadly Cena goes from being 'why did you guys do this to me last week?!' to 'goat jokes to Wyatt and brush off everything' I wish he just for once take a feud seriously or have someone make him seem like he won't make it out of the match in one piece but it never will happen.

Ending was enjoyable for what it was, I like seeing Flair showing up and then slowly thinking he supports Evolution to only turn around and give his support to the new guys; The Shield at least now we know where he stands and everyone can not say he should return to Evolution when there is no reason or spot for him to be in the current line up anymore.

I'm in between for this upcoming PPV, besides Shield/Evolution the rest of the card is pretty 'meh' Bryan/Kane again, Paige vs Tamina for the Divas title I'm not impressed by Tamina and I think it's a bad choice to put her against Paige already but since they seem to be continue the AJ/Paige storyline till AJ returns I guess it's whatever. I can guess they'll have Swagger/Cesaro/RVD 3-way match from the looks of it, and also hope BNB dethrons Big E for the Intercontinental Championship._


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, was I the only one laughing at that acting from Brie Bella? She is safely out of the ring. She sees Kane in the ring still,then awkwardly just rolls back into the ring and goes straight back into the helpless/scared position she was in right before Bryan saved her.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

The first and third hours were pretty decent, but the second hour really dragged this show down.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

rakija said:


> So, who delivered the blow to HHH, causing him to bleed - Ambrose?


Maybe. Also could've been the headbutt from Reigns considering he started bleeding after that. I really don't know, lol.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Shield in general have lacked substance since their formation. They have not developed persona and have never given reasons for what they do. The only reason randomly attacking DB and Punk worked to get them over, was b/c DB and Punk had the charisma to make a random feud matter. In my opinion, Evolution lacks charisma up to DB and Punk's standards. We don't know why they are feuding, and 2/3 members are average workers on a good day. Then take into account the feud is being built around the most raw and unpolished wrestler in the entire match, and hence why I am no selling it. B/c in my opinion, it deserves to be no sold, just like creative themselves have no sold it.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> Opening segment was really the only good thing tonight.


Lana is pretty much always 10/10


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Nah...Shield is just being exposed without DB or Punk in the ring, as most wrestlers are


When you say the shield, I think you mean Reigns.

Rollins and Ambrose are both very good wrestlers.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> When you say the shield, I think you mean Reigns.
> 
> Rollins and Ambrose are both very good wrestlers.


ambrose is terrible in the ring

rollins is great tho


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> When you say the shield, I think you mean Reigns.
> 
> Rollins and Ambrose are both very good wrestlers.


I think Rollins is fantastic. But I don't rate Ambrose very high at all. I'm still searching to find something promising in Ambrose within the wwe template, but he is very average to me. I don't think he works well in a creative control environment. His promo outbursts are disappointing b/c you can tell he is working in a system. He's more more believable working within himself. Still, in ring I just find him very very average. Like jobber/random CAW average.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> I think Rollins is fantastic. But I don't rate Ambrose very high at all. I'm still searching to find something promising in Ambrose within the wwe template, but he is very average to me. I don't think he works well in a creative control environment. His promo outbursts are disappointing b/c you can tell he is working in a system. He's more more believable working within himself. Still, in ring I just find him very very average. Like jobber/random CAW average.


Dean Ambrose is very good in the ring, he isn't as good as Rollins, but Ambrose is good in the ring.

Go watch this FCW matches with Rollins or his CM Punk match in that high school gym. or even his matches with Rollins (as Tyler Black) before they were both in the WWE. He also had some good matches with Bryan Danielson.

Dean Ambrose is underrated in the ring.

I do blame the WWE constants that are put on him, and why he isn't able to shine.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Was disappointed in this episode, lol, I hate when I rant too much about the show, but I found last week's episode to honestly be good. This week:

- "He's got the whole world in his hands".... the WWE is really wearing out this novelty. Bray is good, but Cena trying to sell this as if he's scared or mad that Bray has "corrupted kids" was just stupid lol. The worst part, I go out and smoke a cigarette towards the end of it, when I come back in I thought my TV fucked up because it was still going... then I realized they were just showing a recap... seriously what the fuck? You recap something that happened 5 minutes ago?

- Rybaxel vs The Uso's, one of the few parts of the night I didn't mind..... why wouldn't they save this for the PPV though? The Uso's have no other credible teams to face so you already know there will be a re-match on Sunday, and probably one on Friday too lol

- Ziggler/Sandow segment was a travesty. There's absolutely no pay off with this and at this point, if Sandow can overcome this burial he truly has divine powers. Comedy is funny when it's realistic, which this wasn't. I guess some segments gotta cater to the 9 year olds, but Sandow used to actually be an interesting character, a guy that at the very least could make the midcard entertaining... no idea why they want to ruin this guy

- Cesaro vs Swagger... another chance for an actual feud, and nope, Cesaro just wins again

- ADR vs Cody Rhodes.... I hit the fast forward button

- Fast forwarded the Rusev match, but I wanted to see the finish, but this must've been short because I kept skipping over it any time I'd try to rewind or fast forward

- 3MB... fast forward again, I'm draining the remote's batteries

- Steph segment with Daniel Bryan and Brie, giving Brie a title shot.... this feud with DB and Kane is a clone of every John Cena vs Big Show feud.... there's literally nothing interesting about it, unless you just *really* like Daniel Bryan

- Bad news Barrett defeats RVD, now this put a smile on my face, no complaints, but RVD being put in the Swagger and Cesaro feud IMO really makes no sense and adds nothing to it but RVD's usual set of botches

- Evolution vs The Shield.... starts off interesting, Flair comes out, likely wasted and just makes the segment awkward, my damn DVR cut this match off before it was over


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This was an average show again. There are some parts I enjoyed and others, I just wanted to get through with. 

+Excellent opening segment with Cena talking about the crowds and then Bray Wyatt has his own crowd singing that one song. Great visual.
+The Usos/Rybaxel was a good match. The tag team scene has taken a big hit though.
-Really confused with Cesaro's booking. Is he a heel or a face? Is he the next Alicia Fox and The Miz?
-Del Rio defeated Cody Rhodes and no one seemed to care.
-Nice to see Hugh Jackman but that segment was lame. Damien Sandow deserves better.
+3MB winning a match on RAW.
-They really need to bring up Daniel Bryan and Kane's history as a tag team from last year. If they don't, I don't care about this feud. Was confused when Brie Bella got out of the ring but came back inside to get scared from Kane again. Weird.
+Bad News Barrett defeating RVD to become the new #1 contender for the IC Title. He deserves it.
-Last segment was a drag. Nice to see Ric Flair on TV and glad it was short. Reigns spear on HHH looked weak. Don't know how was HHH was bleeding.


----------



## GILLBERG69 (Feb 28, 2014)

Lmfao flair was fucking trashed


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Good Raw but I'm never watching live again. Too many commercials.


----------



## cheddrpeppr (Apr 29, 2014)

I was at RAW earlier tonight with a group of friends and the crowd was just as dead in real life as on TV. We screamed our asses off all night long and would try our damndest to get our section to start some chants in hopes of awakening the crowd. We'd be lucky if 10 people outside of our group would chant anything. People around us were actually giving us dirty looks if we made any noise. I don't understand how people can spend $50 on a ticket and then just sit on their hands, not really getting into the show any more than watching it at home. Seems like a complete waste of money to me. I understand it wasn't the greatest episode of RAW but it really hurts to see such a historically great wrestling town like St. Louis, my hometown, acting like they don't care about showing even a little appreciation for the performers. It seems like it's been this way the last few times they've been to STL and it just keeps getting worse.


----------



## DippinLikeLipton (Aug 18, 2009)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> The first and third hours were pretty decent, but the second hour really dragged this show down.


Agreed. I was there live, and I really tried to get chants going and get the crowd engaged, but you can only do so much when WWE gives you shit to work with. After the Uso tag match it seriously felt like an hour long commercial/filler break until Bryan came out and gave us a little content to actually latch on to. 

@ cheddrpeppr: what section were you in? I was in 102.


----------



## cheddrpeppr (Apr 29, 2014)

@DippinLikeLipton I was in 105 but had the aisle seat right next to 106


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

terrible crowd


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Paige with that screaming fpalm. Also Perfect-Plex? Can we not see done just by Axel? I don't want to see such iconic finisher for the WWE be used by anyone else but Perfect's son. Just personal preference.

:lol Usos/RybAxel having the crowd into their match was pretty nice. 

Barrett going over was obvious and I really hope if he wins the title he'll get meaningful reign. Big E's clapping at the win :lmao

Not huge fan of that Shield/Flair SWERVE!!! Might have been better if Sting really was working with them (DEM "WE WANT STING" chants) :

That GOAT match between Orton and Reigns :faint: Yes, push Reigns. Make me laugh at every main event match he has.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I saw the thread title - and the Sandow as Magneto thread :argh: - and now I think I may have missed something exceptionally great, and by great I mean great in an exceptionally horrible way. And here I was thinking I’d just scan for the matches I want to see.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Paige needs to stop the screaming.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Nah...Shield is just being exposed without DB or Punk in the ring, as most wrestlers are


??? the shield had incredible matches with the rhodes brothers, the wyatts.

i know wrestling fans have short memories but christ it was only february when fans were going apeshit for shield vs wyatts without them EVEN FUCKING TOUCHING. the other guy was right this evolution reformation has been a dud right from the start and is dragging the shield down.

wyatts vs shield >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shield vs evolution


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

p862011 said:


> ambrose is terrible in the ring
> 
> rollins is great tho


are you kidding me? watch his matches in fcw with rollins when they were feuding together and his indy matches in czw as moxley. after let us know what you think.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Good
Cena's promo asking why the fans put him in a situation where he would get beaten to death. It was almost the passion of the Christ. Why did you turn on me?!?!?!

Bray Wyatt. The sheep masks on the kids choir, the eerie laugh. The man is entering in early Taker or Jake Roberts territory.

Bad

Cena's acting when he saw the kid masks. Cringeworthy.

Then his no sell of the whole segment with a Rock impersonation comedy promo. Terrible.

Good

Heyman's promo

Cesaro pulling out another must rewind moment feat of strength and skill 

Bad

The whole Cesaro/ Heyman dynamic is just off. Cesaro has lost all his heat and his new music is from the early 90s. 

Match I think was called early as the crowd was dead. Cesaro didn't even attempt a swing, just a bad German suplex pin.

Good
Sandow is hilarious

Bad
The segment was doomed to fail. Too much ad lib, was going nowhere just bad and away too long. Isn't Sandow a genius, why would he pretend to use magnetism? I know it's the variety part of the show bug it didn't make much sense.

Good 
Bryan was not amazing but kept his promo strong. Liked how he explained why Brie was kept away from everything leading into Mania. Steph was good on the mic as always. Brie is hot. The story gave us a reason to care about a divas match.good to see Brie actually talk up for her husband.

Bad
Brice's acting, the whole rolling back into the ring thing and her bitch statement was poor.

Good
Barrett gets the win. I somehow think that this tournament is to build up Big E. Strong match between Barrett and Big E with E retaining to build him and the IC belt up. Barrett then moving to the upper mid card. Oh and RVD didn't botch too much In this match.


Good
Shield vs Evolution.

Bad 

Flair's turn was a meh and meant nothing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^Yeah ... watching Brie makes me realize just how amazingly great Sensational Sherri really was.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

7/10ish show, pretty good. The crowd reactions weren't that bad imo.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> ??? the shield had incredible matches with the rhodes brothers, the wyatts.
> 
> i know wrestling fans have short memories but christ it was only february when fans were going apeshit for shield vs wyatts without them EVEN FUCKING TOUCHING. the other guy was right this evolution reformation has been a dud right from the start and is dragging the shield down.
> 
> wyatts vs shield >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shield vs evolution


That's because it was the first time we saw two strong factions collide in WWE in FREAKING ages, that reaction was pretty much expected. Evolution is twenty times more credible than Wyatts will ever be and that's an indisputable fact.

Obviously, Evolution gets lukewarm reaction because their dominance was a decade ago, what do you think the crowd's reaction would be today if you brought back four horsemen? or heck nWo for that matter in this current era? It would be just the same, unless WWE can manage to built the heat back on them again. And that's what happened to Paul heyman when he was first brought back, I remember Heyman walking out to complete silence during Lesnar's feud with Triple H. It wasn't until Lesnar made HHH tap at summerslam, that heyman started to become relevant with current audience once again. WWE, in Lesnar's absence until mania, managed to put that heat on Heyman from that point on and it can even be argued that indirectly helped CM Punk a lot during his late 2012 heel run through association with Heyman. 

The Shield is a unit, for them in this current era, Evolution is as big as an opponent you gonna get. Long term, it establishes the Shield as legitimate top acts in WWE. Besides all that, Crowd reactions really means very little in this era. I mean we've seen guys like Bryan/Punk get great reaction only fail to draw at the PPVs and the face of the company is a guy that gets heavily booed almost regularly. Fucking lOL! I personally believe one of the major reasons for these crowd reactions that fail to translate to money, is because WWE has been catering to the smarks a lot lately. Smarks are obviously very vocal group and these guys are exploiting the fact that the WWE audience nowadays are generally willing to participate in any chants whatsoever regardless if they believe in it or not. This wasn't the case, for instance, back in 2009 or 2010. Suffice to say WWE crowds have evolved a lot and WWE themselves may have had major hand in making that change happen.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

First segment was awesome, as was the final one.

rest was bollocks.

EDIT: Forgot about the announcement of the Wee-LC match. That's the main event right there. Can't. Fucking. Wait.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

I liked Bryan/Brie/Stephanie/Kane seg a lot, thought it was well done and served its purpose. Although Brie's acting was wack.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

p862011 said:


> ambrose is terrible in the ring
> 
> rollins is great tho


Ambrose has maybe my favorite performance in the WWE this year with his awesome face in peril work against the Wyatts in the Main Event six man. If you're looking for omg movez Ambrose isn't your guy. However, if you enjoy character work, and somebody doing the little things perfectly while making everything make sense Ambrose is one of the best on the current roster.


birthday_massacre said:


> Dean Ambrose is very good in the ring, he isn't as good as Rollins, but Ambrose is good in the ring.
> 
> Go watch this FCW matches with Rollins or his CM Punk match in that high school gym. or even his matches with Rollins (as Tyler Black) before they were both in the WWE. He also had some good matches with Bryan Danielson.
> 
> ...


It'll all sort itself out. I still think Ambrose is the best all around guy in The Shield though Rollins has gotten pretty damn awesome himself. Reigns is a one trick pony who will sink as soon as Dean and Seth aren't around to do 90% of the work for him.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm just super tired of Cena's inconsistent character. One segment he looks like he's going to shit himself in fear (Wyatt promo with the kids) then when he talks to Renee backstage it's a big joke again.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

RCSheppy said:


> I'm just super tired of Cena's inconsistent character. One segment he looks like he's going to shit himself in fear (Wyatt promo with the kids) then when he talks to Renee backstage it's a big joke again.


The second one with Renee was all a show, you could tell with the way he delivered the promo and repeated what he said to Wyatt a few weeks back. It was all a front because what happened earlier really affected him mentally, using his target demographic of fans against him, Cena hasn't been this vulnerable in a long time.

Which is why it's a crying shame that Cena will win the feud :cena3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Russo's Raw Review*

*Opening Segment: * *John Cena opens the show inside of a steel cage with a puzzled look on his face, asking fans how they could put him in such an unfair fight against the Wyatts, completely disregarding the fact that he almost won clean until he got stomped out by Rowan and Harper. WHAT ABOUT ME? WHAT ABOUT CENA? In what looks to be a possible heel turn, he goes on to accuse the universe of turning their back on him before name dropping other talent for cheap pops. John is cut off abruptly by a children's choir beautifully singing what is now Bray Wyatt's signature theme. But wait, there's a twist! "He's got the whole Cenation...in his haaaaands!" They circle the ring in sheep masks and continue reciting this chorus. A church choir turned heel before Cena. Stay free IWC. Wyatt grabs the mic and begins laughing hysterically with a child sitting on his lap. There is no socially acceptable way to describe this. The only alteration necessary to make this message more powerful is for the children to come out in full Cena gear. 10/10*

*Usos vs. Rybaxel:* *The match starts off fast paced with the Usos doing their signature tandem suicide dives. Jey Uso appears to injure his ankle, and the trainer comes out to assist him. At this point, no one knows if it's real or a work. Jey continues the match limping on his ankle throughout. The match ends with Jimmy tagging himself in after an irish whip and hitting the Superfly on Curtis Axel after he delivered a Perfect Plex to Jey. The ankle injury never came into play during the match, which leads us to believe it was a legitimate accident. 8/10 *
*
Adam Rose Vignette:* *This lollipop sucking metrosexual party animal is set to debut next week. We still don't need a bootleg Alex Wright. Stay on the party bus. 1/10*

*Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil:* *Titus spends 3 minutes brutalizing Sheamus after ambushing him from behind during his entrance just to lose to a surprise Brogue Kick. So much for that big heel push. :berried 3/10*

*Ziggler/Sandow/Jackman Segment:* *Ziggler comes out as Hugh Jackman's hype man to promote the new X-Men movie. He then reminds Jackman of their encounter in 2011, and takes a jab at Swagger for concussing him and prematurely ending his title reign. We are informed that Sandow's career is over when he comes out in what looks like a child's Magneto costume. He tries to use "THE POWER OF MAGNETISM" to pull Jackman's microphone away from him. Jackman sells it like a champ before throwing the microphone into Sandow's chest and delivering a better Hip Toss than half of the current roster. Ziggler finishes him with a Zig Zag to close the segment. 7/10*

*Paul Heyman Promo:* *Heyman comes out and makes knock knock jokes funny again by trolling the crowd into making him say "MY CLIENT, BROCK LESNAR, ENDED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK AT WRESTLEMANIA!" It seems Heyman has read our posts on this forum about him beating this line to death, as he promises not to say it ever again. He then goes on to put over Cesaro as a future top talent by reminding us that he won the Battle Royal at Wrestlemania. 8/10*


*Cesaro vs. Swagger:* *Swagger spends most of this match in control shouting "WE, THE PEOPLE!" during submission holds. Cesaro gets literally no licks in at all. Colter pulls Cesaro's foot after an irish whip and Heyman grabs Zeb's handlebar mustache. Swagger is distracted and the match ends with Cesaro hitting NOTHING but a...German...Suplex...Pin...subsequently giving Jack Thwagger WEEKS of material, and WrestlingForum no choice but to #DealWithIt. 3/10* 

*Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio:* *An excellent exchange of wrestling ends with Cody tapping out to Del Rio's cross arm lock. Cody continues to take out his agression on Goldust which leads us to believe a separtion is coming soon. 8/10*

*Rusev vs. Xavier Woods:* *Lana's legs bring out Rusev in a sexy red dress, then Rusev goes about his usual under 3 minute business on Xavier when R-Truth interferes for the DQ. They're desperately trying to hype up a glorified squash match for the PPV. 3/10*

*RVD/Colter Segment:* *RVD is being interviewed by Renee Young. He reminds us that he's held the IC title 6 times and is looking forward to his 7th. Zeb goes over and asks for assistance in taking down their mutual enemy, Paul Heyman. RVD lets Colter know that he has a mind of his own and he works alone. This teases a feud with Swagger and Cesaro. 8/10* 

*Stephanie McMahon and Daniel Bryan Segment:* *This segment starts with Stephanie offering her half-assed apologies to Daniel Bryan. He calls her on her crap, literally, and proceeds to cut one of his generic promos about being held down by the system. This was the perfect time for Bryan to put raw passion into his promo and do the best shoot of his life, but he decided to stick with his usual "You tried to stop me, but I'm still here." The segment ends with Stephanie baiting Brie into the ring with a title match. 5/10*

*Brie Bella vs. Paige:* *This match started off promising when Paige kipped up out of Brie's head scissors, and then she resorted to screaming hair pulls yet again. This week she actually mixed it up by stomping a mudhole in Brie and doing some knee strikes on the apron, but the screaming has to stop. Paige sticks her face out in front of Brie's foot, clearly indicating that it was her turn to kick. Paige then sets Brie up for a superplex to end it. There were several miscues and not a lot of fluidity to the match. Kane then comes from under the ring to take Brie to hell with him. Unlike every white girl in scary movies, Paige immediately grabs her title and hauls ass to the back. Daniel Bryan then comes in and no sells several of Kanes throws with a neckbrace on until he's pushed out of the ring. Kane grabs Brie, then Bryan goes back into the ring to no sell more of Kane's attacks until he gets chokeslammed. Like an idiot, Brie stays in the ring with several opportunities to get out, and only does so when the trainers start tending to Bryan on the mat outside. Despite the perfect opportunity to pounce on an "injured" Bryan and vulnerable Brie, Kane decides to stand in the ring and stare. 4/10.*

*John Cena's Interview with Renee Young:* *After teasing a heel turn by questioning the WWE Universe and blowing off Renee earlier, Cena turns the IWC's boner flaccid by coming out as his good ol corny self to cut an energized promo on Bray. He informs us that he's bringing a donkey to Extreme Rules to stop Wyatt's reign of terror on children. 3/10 *

*Wade Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam:* *Wade Barrett starts things off with a comical promo letting us know that he was in diapers when RVD last held the Intercontinental title. The bad news is that RVD's time was then, and his is now. This 15 minute bout went flawlessly until Cesaro came in and distracted RVD. Barrett reversed his Frog Splash and hit him with the Bullhammer for the win. Cesaro beats on RVD while he's down, and then Swagger comes out and gets some licks in on Cesaro. After Cesaro is down, Swagger then turns his attention to RVD, gets kicked out of the ring, and RVD proceeds to hit Cesaro with the Frog Splash. A Triple Threat match at Extreme Rules seems to be in the works. 8/10*

*Evolution/Shield Segment:* *Triple H tells us that he's impressed by The Shield taking out 11 heels on Smackdown, then puts himself over like Ray J by saying I hit...We did it first. Randy Orton reminds us that Evolution is still here and Batista tells us that the Shield will never be them. This would have been the perfect time to say "DEAL WITH IT!" The Shield come out, say nothing, and we are greeted by a drunken Flair slurring his words. Seriously, has he learned NOTHING from getting JR fired? Flair goes on a tangent about traveling with the 4 Horsemen and Evolution, then gives The Shield his endorsement. WWE might want to consider giving that #1 talker spot to The Great One. 5/10*

*Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton: * *This match starts off with a cool spot where Orton tries 3 times to lift Reigns for a Vertical Suplex, just to be flipped on Reigns' first try. It goes back and forth with each wrestler getting a decent amount of their trademark moves in before Reigns hits Orton with a Superman punch and goes out to fight the rest of Evolution for the DQ. Ambrose tries to beat on a suited n booted Triple H, but gets thrown across the announce table. The Shield has their asses beaten for 5 minutes before Rollins flies off the top rope with a knee to interrupt a Pedigree attempt on Ambrose. The Shield rally back and Triple H gets hit with a Spear. Orton and Batista try to come in with chairs to stop the powerbomb, but they are greeted with 2 boots to the face and Triple H is allowed to escape. Both factions got to showcase a lot of their stuff, and the buildup for the match at Extreme Rules is excellent. 10/10.*

*Sidenote:* *Emma and Santino did not fight Fandango and Layla for the 12th time this month. Hopefully they get her as far away from Santino as possible before her career ends up like Sandow's.*

*Legend
1-3: Russo would never book this shit
4-6: Nash has the pencil
7-9: Ruthless Aggression
10: Attitude Era*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a bad show, this week.

Amazing opening IMO, the whole thing was captivating and the strongest signal in it all was seeing the whole choir of kids in sheep masks, shortly after Cena was questioning his followings motives of him. I loved it, planting a huge seed of doubt and disturb in Cena's mind. What I don't like is Cena showing little signs of "turning his back" on the crowd by questioning why they put him in a 3 on 1 only for an hour later to be recharged and back to his lame old self. That's frustrates me and honestly scares me knowing most likely he could bury the shit out of Wyatt on Sunday.

Ummm honestly fell asleep during during most of the filler stuff, tag match was ok. Not sure why it isn't happening at ER? Ahh well was not to bad.

This whole Brie Bella coming out with Bryan is fucking lame as fuck, I cannot stand it. I dunno if I am in the minority, haven't read everyones thoughts but it is beyond frustrating seeing her involved in a feud she doesn't deserve to be or a feud she doesn't belong. It was good for one week, but that's it. Her leading the yes chants in also beyond cringeworthy. This segment was not to bad though, Steph just plays all ways of being a bitch perfect with her continuous insincere apologies. Does this mean we will eventually get Brie vs Steph, hope not because it'll be embarrassing to see Steph obliterate Brie. Kane is being booked really well, like a genuine monster. Too bad it all ends on Sunday.

Bad News Barrett beating RVD was awesome, so happy to see him get a solid push lets hope it is done right and they make the right decisions, his definitely got the talent and really enjoy all his work.

That ending was pretty fucking good, great to see WOOOOOO Ric Flair back, nothing like hearing thousands of WOO's when he arrives, him endorsing the Shield? Doesn't surprise me as I was expecting him to actually be a face, but what does this mean in it all? I dunno, the segment was good, the match was not bad and both teams came off looking strong so I didn't mind seeing that. This match is gonna be amazing, if only they added a stipulation. Oh and Rollins is just an absolute talent and a half, love all his work at the moment.

Overall pretty enjoyable for the keys feuds of the show, really good last hour and solid crowd.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Reigns is a one trick pony who will sink as soon as Dean and Seth aren't around to do 90% of the work for him.


I can't get the hype for Reigns take away the spear and punch and he IS just a big buff Samoan dude, i don't see any of the qualities that justify a big push. Ambrose and Rollins are far more talented they should get pushed instead


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Barely passable raw, in no way special, crowd was pretty much the normal casual crowd you'd expect from St.Louis.

Flair didn't really say much at all, I don't really get why he returned for that that segment, I guess it was to put the Shield over but it could have been done a lot better, as in HHH grab Flair by the throat and ask him what the hell he was doing only to be superman punched by Reigns leading into a brawl and starting the match which ended with Shield in the ring standing tall with Flair beside them.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Anybody else in the UK have an issue with Sky last night? Decided to go to bed before Raw, and it only recorded the first 70 minutes. Not a happy chicken. Anyone know when Sky make this weeks episode available on catch up?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

QWERTYOP said:


> Anybody else in the UK have an issue with Sky last night? Decided to go to bed before Raw, and it only recorded the first 70 minutes. Not a happy chicken. Anyone know when Sky make this weeks episode available on catch up?


*Just watch here:*


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Just watch here:*


You are my new favourite person in the world.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

This past Raw wasn't really good unfortunately, lots of filler, uninteresting and long drawn out segments.

*+ * The opening promo with Cena/Wyatt and that choir was good. I wasn't a fan of the singing on Smackdown and Raw last week but this was something else.
*+ * John Cena's second promo with Renee Young, especially that last line had me laughing.
*+ * Uso's vs Rybaxel, definitely enjoyed this match. Unfortunately it all went downhill from here
*+ * Bad News Barrett
*+ * The Shield vs Evolution brawl to end Raw was good 

*- * No Emma 
*- * Ric Flair's drunken promo. Though it was so hilariously bad I might as well see it as a positive.
*- * That Ziggler/Jackman/Sandow promo.. good god. I didn't really mind Hugh Jackman but Ziggler was terrible with his ad-libbing. Sandow deserves better.. Complete waste of time.
*- * Hornswoggle
*- * Brie Bella. First off I don't want her to accompany Bryan to the ring, it was okay last week but it shouldn't happen every week. Second, she should never do segments like this again cause she can't act for shit.. what was the point in sliding back into the ring after Bryan just told her to run?
*- * Filler matches
*- * Rusev's squash match, atleast Ryback did impressive power moves and he had a wicked clothesline back when he was squashing geeks. These squash matches don't do anybody any favors atm.
*- * Crowd was weak at best, then again they didn't have alot to get excited about.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

It doesn't surprise me that everyone is basically sold on the Wyatt/Cena promo. I will admit it was creative, but really corny at the same time. If it turns Cena heel I guess it's ok, but then that makes him the top heel in the business. Meaning Bray Wyatt takes a back seat.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

truk83 said:


> It doesn't surprise me that everyone is basically sold on the Wyatt/Cena promo. I will admit it was creative, but really corny at the same time. *If it turns Cena heel* I guess it's ok, but then that makes him the top heel in the business. Meaning Bray Wyatt takes a back seat.


Not happening.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

QWERTYOP said:


> Not happening.


You can say what you want, but Cena calling out the fans last night wasn't by accident. It really had nothing to do with Wyatt either. Cena has never called out the fans in that manner. A character change is on the verge of happening.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was pretty boring raw, the opening was good but cena is just really fucking annoying. Then I've pretty much forgot the rest of the show appart from Bryan and the ending. It's painfully obvious that flair will double cross the Sheild at extreme rules - evolution should not win but we all know their egos can't take another loss.
Raws really suffered without Bryan wrestling as his matches were always the best bit.


----------



## johncenathemesong (Apr 14, 2014)

http://john-cena-theme-song.blogspot.com

Raw Recap 4/28
Stephanie lies to daniel bryan and brie bella turns her back on both
Evolution will beat the shield and extreme rules


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I was working early today so periodically checked in here to get a read on Raw before watching when I got home and as per usual it turned out to be exaggeration galore. I'm seriously starting to believe some of you aren't watching the same show that I am because all this complaining about crowd reaction has me puzzled. Crowd was great during all the major spots from what I heard but I guess when you get a show that is entertaining from top to bottom you have to find something to cry about. 

Show was awesome this week and I'm invested in just about every match on the card at ER. The 3 major segments were all top notch, especially Wyatt/Cena and the rest of the show had purpose and was a lot of fun, even SANDNEATO DA GOAT. 

Really hyped for Sunday. They have my money.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Evolution isn't complete...
> 
> WHERE THE HELL IS JINDRAK?!?!!


In an alternate 'Universe'.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Opening Segment: * *John Cena opens the show inside of a steel cage with a puzzled look on his face, asking fans how they could put him in such an unfair fight against the Wyatts, completely disregarding the fact that he almost won clean until he got stomped out by Rowan and Harper. WHAT ABOUT ME? WHAT ABOUT CENA? In what looks to be a possible heel turn, he goes on to accuse the universe of turning their back on him before name dropping other talent for cheap pops. John is cut off abruptly by a children's choir beautifully singing what is now Bray Wyatt's signature theme. But wait, there's a twist! "He's got the whole Cenation...in his haaaaands!" They circle the ring in sheep masks and continue reciting this chorus. A church choir turned heel before Cena. Stay free IWC. Wyatt grabs the mic and begins laughing hysterically with a child sitting on his lap. There is no socially acceptable way to describe this. The only alteration necessary to make this message more powerful is for the children to come out in full Cena gear. 10/10*
> 
> *Usos vs. Rybaxel:* *The match starts off fast paced with the Usos doing their signature tandem suicide dives. Jey Uso appears to injure his ankle, and the trainer comes out to assist him. At this point, no one knows if it's real or a work. Jey continues the match limping on his ankle throughout. The match ends with Jimmy tagging himself in after an irish whip and hitting the Superfly on Curtis Axel after he delivered a Perfect Plex to Jey. The ankle injury never came into play during the match, which leads us to believe it was a legitimate accident. 8/10 *
> *
> ...


*Part 2 of Russo's Raw Review is up.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> In an alternate 'Universe'.


Alternate universe called TNA:lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe I'm just high but I really didn't think of Flair being drunk at all during the promo, sure other nights in the recent past, but I was pretty entertained by him surprisingly, and he looked great too. Woooo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Maybe I'm just high but I really didn't think of Flair being drunk at all during the promo, sure other nights in the recent past, but I was pretty entertained by him surprisingly, and he looked great too. Woooo


*Rewatch the segment; it was bad. Flair was slurring his words and the content in the promo could have been way better. He should've said something like "So when was someone going to tell me Evolution is back? Why did I have to find out from other sources that my so called friends reformed a group that I created? I bled and sweat for you guys for (pointing and shouting) 2 YEARS(holds up 2 fingers), AND NOBODY COULD CALL ME? THIS, is why THOSE GUYS(points to Shield), are gonna beat you at Extreme Rules. Cause you've got your heads... shoved TOO FAR up your asses to see the big picture. THESE GUYS(points to Shield) GET IT! THEY, are the future. THEY work for a goal while YOU try to put yourselves over. THAT'S(points to Shield)the real Evolution right there." *Walks off* *


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

I just found myself skipping a lot of the show, it had to be one of the worst of the year. I hate celebrities appearing on RAW, that was god awful segment with Hugh Jackman; if The Miz wasn't shooting a movie I wondered if he would be the one dressed up like a douche not Sandow. The Evolution-Shield thing I'm bored of already the only good thing about there bit was Ric Flair coming out and endorsing the Shield other than that it was a pretty mediocre match between Reigns and Orton, but then again it's a rarity to see anyone have a good match with Orton. They tried to get the viewers to believe that The Uso's were in danger of losing the titles cause of one of them were hurt apparently but it was hard to have any interest in it, Rhodes shoves Goldust again after losing AGAIN no one cares anymore if they split or not WWE dropped the ball with the 2. Cena heel turn tease was probably the most intriguing thing in this episode but after Renee Young finally got an interview with Cena he acted like his corny old self; the way Cena is going hot and cold with the WWE Universe is making me wonder that one night when no one is expecting it he will turn heel but I don't think this is gonna happen anytime soon but seeing Cena question the WWE Universe and then to have kids come out in sheep masks and sing "He's got the whole world in his hands..." was very effective, I'm not getting why Cena fears him but I'm not gonna that ruin a good segment. The Bryan-McMahon segment was god awful. I'm a huge fan of Daniel Bryan but his mic work sucked, Stephanie wasn't any better I don't understand why she's acting all innocent we know she will do whatever it takes to take the WWE title off Bryan but why bother apologizing I know it was a ploy to bring out Kane but it feels like we have seen these kind of segments too much. Oh yeah and I would like to add one more thing, Titus comes out from behind and destroys Sheamus, Sheamus starts the match groggy and Titus continues beating him for a couple of minutes then Sheamus does one move the brogue kick and wins the match; WHAT THE HELL WAS THE POINT OF THAT!?!?!? They could of just made him do the brogue kick immediately after the bell rung, talk about burying Titus. Overall this RAW show sucked apart from the open segment with John Cena and the Wyatts, once again WWE's follow ins to PPVs continue to suck and for now there's only one match on the PPV card im interested in.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

truk83 said:


> You can say what you want, but Cena calling out the fans last night wasn't by accident. It really had nothing to do with Wyatt either. Cena has never called out the fans in that manner. A character change is on the verge of happening.


No it isn't.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Part 2 of Russo's Raw Review is up.*


fpalm

Love how ya'll like to ASSUME I'm going to respond a certain way. At the end of the day, it's entertainment. That's what I'm watching for. This Swagger/Cesaro/RVD angle has been predictable from start to finish. Swagger's jobbing and being buried. What's new? Also, love how as soon as something with Swagger comes up everyone's yacking about me. Flipping weird. Watch the goddamn matches. No reason to put my username in your mouth unless we're discussing something.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Jack Thwagger said:


> fpalm
> 
> Love how ya'll like to ASSUME I'm going to respond a certain way. At the end of the day, it's entertainment. That's what I'm watching for. This Swagger/Cesaro/RVD angle has been predictable from start to finish. Swagger's jobbing and being buried. What's new? Also, love how as soon as something with Swagger comes up everyone's yacking about me. Flipping weird. Watch the goddamn matches. No reason to put my username in your mouth unless we're discussing something.


*There's no reason to be a bitch. It's satire. Calm down, Jesus.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *There's no reason to be a bitch. It's satire. Calm down, Jesus.*


I'm not being a bitch, but referencing me when it isn't necessary is pointless. Do I know you? Is it acceptable to joke with me in this manner? I honestly don't think so. You were called out on being inappropriate, but there's no reason to be offensive or insulting. I would simply appreciate it if you kept me out of these reviews of yours. Have you seen me pitch a bitch over Swagger losing by a german suplex? No. Then there's no reason to mention it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm not being a bitch, but referencing me when it isn't necessary is pointless. Do I know you? Is it acceptable to joke with me in this manner? I honestly don't think so. You were called out on being inappropriate, but there's no reason to be offensive or insulting. I would simply appreciate it if you kept me out of these reviews of yours. Have you seen me pitch a bitch over Swagger losing by a german suplex? No. Then there's no reason to mention it.


*It's an online forum with 100% anonymity. No one knows anyone. Get over it.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *It's an online forum with 100% anonymity. No one knows anyone. Get over it.*


Not like I can stop ya'll from yacking about me for no goddamn reason, anyways. How is it you watch a match and the first thing you come up with in your review is "Lol this user will do this because of it", instead of just enjoying the match. And yeah, you were wrong, because I really don't care how the match ended. It was totally necessary to call me a bitch just because you don't know how to not be rude or inappropriate for .5 seconds.  I don't think we've ever even had a legit talk and yet you're making assumptions on me and being flat out wrong and then deciding to be pissy over me calling you inappropriate. Whatever, continue to randomly reference me because this is apparently something you do with your free time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Not like I can stop ya'll from yacking about me for no goddamn reason, anyways. How is it you watch a match and the first thing you come up with in your review is "Lol this user will do this because of it", instead of just enjoying the match. And yeah, you were wrong, because I really don't care how the match ended. It was totally necessary to call me a bitch just because you don't know how to not be rude or inappropriate for .5 seconds.  I don't think we've ever even had a legit talk and yet you're making assumptions on me and being flat out wrong and then deciding to be pissy over me calling you inappropriate. Whatever, continue to randomly reference me because this is apparently something you do with your free time.


*
I actually edited in your part retroactively. So "yeah, you were wrong." It's really not serious enough to warrant a paragraph of salt; just something for people to snicker at since you're the official Swagger defense force of the forum.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> I actually edited in your part retroactively. So "yeah, you were wrong." It's really not serious enough to warrant a paragraph of salt; just something for people to snicker at since you're the official Swagger defense force of the forum.*


Okay, yeah, after all these



Barbequegirl said:


> Inb4 Cesaro squashes Swagger, and ms thwagger complains





El Capitano said:


> Cesaro getting another win over Swagger. Que Jack Thwagger having a moan :lmao





Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I really feel worst for @Jack_Thwagger than Jack Swagger.





Acerbitas said:


> I need to see what Thwagger's reaction is to this.




It's a tad bit annoying, either way you slice it. You don't know me and I don't know you. I wouldn't randomly reference you in a post or make assumptions about how you'd feel about a match. It's stupid. And childish behavior. And a wee bit on the creepy side that people feel the need to automatically associate me with anything Swagger does and making it seem like I'm just gonna explode every single time he breathes. Ya'll are getting a bit on the dramatic side with it. And those are just a few posts I stumbled on referencing me when I clicked a couple random pages. It's a bit weird.

Besides, this is a RAW discussion thread to talk about the matches and promos that take place on RAW and what they might mean. Not to randomly call out other users for the sake of doing it. Just ignore me, dude, if my posting bothers you so much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Jack Thwagger said:


> It's a tad bit annoying, either way you slice it. You don't know me and I don't know you. I wouldn't randomly reference you in a post or make assumptions about how you'd feel about a match. It's stupid. And childish behavior. And a wee bit on the creepy side that people feel the need to automatically associate me with anything Swagger does and making it seem like I'm just gonna explode every single time he breathes. Ya'll are getting a bit on the dramatic side with it. And those are just a few posts I stumbled on referencing me when I clicked a couple random pages. It's a bit weird.
> 
> Besides, this is a RAW discussion thread to talk about the matches and promos that take place on RAW and what they might mean. Not to randomly call out other users for the sake of doing it. Just ignore me, dude, if my posting bothers you so much.


*
It's not like those posts came out of left field. If anyone says anything remotely negative about Swagger, you're the first person there to give 800 reasons why they're wrong. To keep this on topic, a triple threat is best for business. We've seen Cesaro vs. Swagger on free television too many times for people to give a shit.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> It's not like those posts came out of left field. If anyone says anything remotely negative about Swagger, you're the first person there to give 800 reasons why they're wrong. To keep this on topic, a triple threat is best for business. We've seen Cesaro vs. Swagger on free television too many times for people to give a shit.*


Doesn't change the fact that those posts are rude as hell. I don't see people randomly referencing the incredibly over the top Aj or Punk marks every single time something is said about them, do you? And the thing is, you guys were all wrong. Perhaps it'd be best not to speculate on another poster or try and trash talk like ya'll have nothing better to do. 

The triple threat is happening. We all know Cesaro is going over clean, so who cares? 

Anyways, like I said, ignore me, it's just a couple clicks of your mouse. Saves you from having to bear through my supposedly horrible posting that makes it so difficult for you people on here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Russo's Raw Review*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Doesn't change the fact that those posts are rude as hell. I don't see people randomly referencing the incredibly over the top Aj or Punk marks every single time something is said about them, do you? And the thing is, you guys were all wrong. Perhaps it'd be best not to speculate on another poster or try and trash talk like ya'll have nothing better to do.
> 
> The triple threat is happening. We all know Cesaro is going over clean, so who cares?
> 
> Anyways, like I said, ignore me, it's just a couple clicks of your mouse. Saves you from having to bear through my supposedly horrible posting that makes it so difficult for you people on here.


*
Yes, I actually do. People have called out Randumo in AJ threads, and GMofGods in threads were The Rock is put over Punk. It's not hard to pick up on the tendencies of regular posters. I've only been here for a week and I can name the favorites of 30 different members. Just laugh it off and go about your business. I don't see how "Giving Jack Thwagger weeks of material" is trash talking, but if it offends you that much, you won't be mentioned again.
*


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

This was the 1st Raw that I have missed in a while so I watched the Hulu version finally.

- The opening segment was awesome. Cena did a great job playing up his disappointment in the WWE Universe. This is why I get so pissed at his cheesy ass promos he does. Serious Cena on the mic is great and really adds to the feud. Doofus Cena is some of the worst shit in WWE history. All of the kids coming out with Wyatt was great symbolism of Cena's fans turning on him. The WWE lately has done a really good job working how the audience feels about the show into symbolism within storylines (Occupy Raw). 

- Mixed feelings on the Jackman / Ziggler / Sandow segment. It was one of those segments that was so bad that I actually liked it. Sandow staying in total character the entire time was nearly as impressive as Sid staying in character when Shockmaster came out. It makes Sandow look like shit, but I don't know what's worse? Looking like shit on Raw, or not being on Raw at all. 

- Paul Heyman and Cesaro. It's not working, but I think I know the reason why. The unification of the titles. If the WHC was still separate, Cesaro would be going after it (and winning it) right now and Heyman would have something to really brag about when it comes to Cesaro. That is what Heyman is good at. When he was with Punk he bragged about the WWE Title. He brags about Lesnar breaking the streak. All he can do for Cesaro right now is give him nicknames and say he won a meaningless Battle Royale.

- The Bryan + Brie v Kane stuff is entertaining. Is it over the top with Kane apparently getting magic powers from his mask? Yes. Is Brie a bad actress. Yes. Do I still like it. Yes. The WWE had to make Kane look like a monster, Bryan look like the underdog, and create alot of tension between the two, and all of those things have been accomplished. I LOVED Bryan hitting Kane with a wrench too. You don't see that anymore, so to see Bryan use a wrench gave a real feeling that Bryan now wants to beat the shit out of Kane. 

- Barrett winning is cool and all, but what will a 4th IC title reign do for him. Nothing most likely. Big E is just one more guy that has hurt the titles legacy. The promo Barrett did on him about how boring he is was spot on.

- Fuck Ric Flair. The guy shows up wasted or whatever the hell was wrong with him and once again just like every other time he is on the show everything becomes about him. If he costs The Shield the match at Extreme Rules I will be disgusted. Reigns looked like shit too. His Spear sucked. His dropkick on the apron sucked. I want Reigns to do well but I am not going to kid myself, right now he looks like shit. He seems to be too concerned about flexing his muscles and yelling "OOORAHHH" then he is about his wrestling.

Overall decent show. I wanted to throw in there too that the Hulu version of Raw is the best proof that Raw at 3 hours was a big mistake. The full version of the show sounded like shit. The condensed one though was entertaining throughout and had very little space waster segments.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Superhippy said:


> This was the 1st Raw that I have missed in a while so I watched the Hulu version finally.
> 
> - The opening segment was awesome. Cena did a great job playing up his disappointment in the WWE Universe. This is why I get so pissed at his cheesy ass promos he does. Serious Cena on the mic is great and really adds to the feud. Doofus Cena is some of the worst shit in WWE history. All of the kids coming out with Wyatt was great symbolism of Cena's fans turning on him. The WWE lately has done a really good job working how the audience feels about the show into symbolism within storylines (Occupy Raw).
> 
> ...


My favorite segment was the Kane/Daniel Bryan/Brie Bella/Stephanie McMahon angle. Yes, Brie Bella's acting and how she was trying to escape Kane was terrible. But seeing Kane back in that character again was exciting and it made me look forward to see their match even more.

Dont see the point of Barrett winning the contender match. Cesaro should win to higher up his status and I do not like how Paul Heyman manages him. Yes, i see how WWE is trying to make a manager vs manager feud out of this as well but I dont see anything good come out of it. 

We were all expecting really high of Flair's return just to see a full Evolution comeback. It was lackluster. He was drunk, slurring, doesnt know what camera he should face. It was overall an uncomfortable scene. He just basically went out, did a few "WOOOooos", talked a bit how his time with Evolution was great, praises The Shield then leaves. Did not like how the Orton vs Reigns was just a segway to end the show Shield standing tall. So if they win on this segment will they lose on Extreme Rules? Thus further their feud till Summerslam?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Flair may have been GOATing half a century ago, but in my 10 years of watching, I have yet to see an appearance that wasnt cringeworthy


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Drunk Ric Flair > Rest of the show


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I like Barrett and hope he does succeed but really having Cesaro win the title and being with heyman would have gave him a major boost and make the IC title big again, they could easily lose interest in Barrett again then we don't even see the title


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Rewatch the segment; it was bad. Flair was slurring his words and the content in the promo could have been way better. He should've said something like "So when was someone going to tell me Evolution is back? Why did I have to find out from other sources that my so called friends reformed a group that I created? I bled and sweat for you guys for (pointing and shouting) 2 YEARS(holds up 2 fingers), AND NOBODY COULD CALL ME? THIS, is why THOSE GUYS(points to Shield), are gonna beat you at Extreme Rules. Cause you've got your heads... shoved TOO FAR up your asses to see the big picture. THESE GUYS(points to Shield) GET IT! THEY, are the future. THEY work for a goal while YOU try to put yourselves over. THAT'S(points to Shield)the real Evolution right there." *Walks off* *


Totally read that in Flair's voice lol


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

dmccourt95 said:


> I like Barrett and hope he does succeed but really having Cesaro win the title and being with heyman would have gave him a major boost and make the IC title big again, they could easily lose interest in Barrett again then we don't even see the title


_Altho I would like to see BNB Get a good push , something he does deserve, your right it be better putting it on Cesaro!!! which is ok imo too! _


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao That whole Bray segment.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Once again Triple H is in the main event while the champion is treated to a mid card feud.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Con27 said:


> WOOOOOOO


Lemmings.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just woke up and now I'm kind of woozy, but having some pretty specific memories of watching Raw this week, despite not being sure whether I've watched it yet.

First, Bad News Barrett joined Evolution as its new "future" element, then he and Orton became a tag team. Their gimmick was staying on commentary the whole episode and trolling other people's matches with comments like (in reference to Batista) "I'm afraid I've also got some bad news!" "What news is that, Randy?" "This motherfucker don't need to be doin' no Spears."

Next, the Rhodes brothers had a handicap match against Bray Wyatt, whose new gimmick was apparently that his little Exorcist planking exercise can now be used as a very effective pin. Sandow came out dressed as a priest of R'hllor and performed an exorcism on Bray, but himself became possessed in the process and drew blood from both Rhodes brothers. It looked like "fallen priest possessed by demonic strength" would become both his new gimmick and justification for suddenly being able to come out on top.

Rybaxel had a tag match against 3MB, only instead of bothering with the match, they just legit knocked out Slater with punches to the face, then had a contest in which each tried his best imitation of Heyman's "Sunday, Sunday, Sunday, it's an execution live" etc. promo from last year. After Ryback botched "run for your lives" by saying "you are" instead, CM Punk surprise returned, smashed both in the face with 20 ounce glasses, then grabbed a mic and shouted "Grammar Slam!"

Finally, Heyman came out with a mic, sat on Slater, and told viewers, "This weekend, if you pay $60 to your local provider, you can witness May's bonus episode of 'Sweaty Guys Grappling'! Oh joy of joys!"

Did I dream all of this, or was it actually part of the show?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cena is RAW, deal with it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck, her screaming is annoying.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Had some good moments. Bray has become my fav guy on the roster.


----------



## charleskerry (Jun 13, 2015)

Would like to see a fight between Jackman's Wolverine vs Punk's Wolverine...


----------

